# 2015-16 official wisconsin thread



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Are they predicting another cold winter this year?


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Isn't it always cold?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Coldest one yet


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Hot and humid this weekend. ....


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

We are doing way better than the droughts of years past.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

The first snowfall will be in September and stay until June!


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Any bucks growing yet?


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I've got nothing but does/fawns and a few pics of a year old buck on cam so far. Going to check them again tomorrow hopefully that changes.


----------



## huntsman1024 (Aug 20, 2006)

These are about the only interesting ones so far this year, but it's early. That young buck will be nice in a couple years, while the bigger buck looks healthy, but not too impressive in the antler department. But Like I said before, it's early. The older buck might pile on some good tine length or a lot of "character" before he sheds his velvet. That young one is at the top of my DO NOT TOUCH list. By the looks of his body, he may only be 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

ozzz said:


> We are doing way better than the droughts of years past.


Ya. That rain we just got came just in time.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Just put out 12 cams last weekend. Ill wait 3 weeks before checking. Should have a couple decent ones from what i can see through binoculars in beans


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

My cameras have been out since July 1st, I will not check them until around August 8th. I know a few guys that check theirs every week and can't figure out why they only get pics of does/fawns and young bucks.


----------



## Cog1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Unconfirmed wolves in Burnett county, neighboring farmer says he has seen them and my friend and his mom also claim they saw one. I hunt in Siren area.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

We got em here by Madison. Pretty much 3/4 of the state has em now. Any word on the regulations? Is southern farmland still 2 bucks with the bow?


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Move to a different corner of the state, and it feels like I might have to re-learn everything. This could be an interesting/learning year, and hope to find some good public area.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Checking two cams in the next few days. They've been out since last year. Check them every few months.


----------



## Buck Up (Feb 15, 2013)

More big deer than I've ever seen. Seems like several in every field and some are real hogs, never seen anything like it in 25yrs of hunting. Should be one heck of a season with the growing conditions.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I got these pictures the other weekend, and am pretty excited to see how the 12 turns out when hes done growing!


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I just checked, season opens on the 12th this year which is a week earlier then I was expecting! It can't come soon enough!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Buck Up said:


> More big deer than I've ever seen. Seems like several in every field and some are real hogs, never seen anything like it in 25yrs of hunting. Should be one heck of a season with the growing conditions.


Last winter sure did help. And we keep getting enuff rain so things are very green. Good for us!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

This will be my first year hunting Wisconsin as we just relocated in February. I'm excited, but I know it will be difficult. How many of you go out in September and Early October? I was thinking of doing the Early Goose and then Salmon and Steelhead fishing until October. Early seems as though it will be too warm to deal with.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I got a few more pictures of him with the spotting scope, as well as one on the trail camera. Im really excited for this buck!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice. Good luck.


----------



## Battletoad (Sep 26, 2007)

If I can read the regs right, this year its 1 buck with bow, 1 buck with gun. I'm kind of bummed about that as this year looks to be one of the best I've ever had for older/larger deer. Wish they would have let you use your gun tag in bow season for a second buck or something along those lines. Have a couple low scoring older bucks I would love to put a tag on but I'll most likely give the pass to now to be able to hunt for one of the bigger ones. Oh well, I guess this way it keeps certain people from stacking them like cordwood.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Peter K said:


> I got a few more pictures of him with the spotting scope, as well as one on the trail camera. Im really excited for this buck!


He stands right out doesn't he? 
Great buck.
But check out the *body* on the 3x? beyond him in the trio pic! Is that for real or lens distortion? What a moose!


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Peter K said:


> I got a few more pictures of him with the spotting scope, as well as one on the trail camera. Im really excited for this buck!


Don't have to share if u don't want, but what part of the state? Obviously not looking for an address, just curious. All three are nice deer in my book.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

1 month 2 weeks 2 days 8 hours 19 minutes and 21,20,19 seconds Just encase you were wondering. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice looking buck!!!! Wish i saw something half that!


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

He lost some tine length but grew a drop this year. Top on my list so far


----------



## VtecArcher (Feb 8, 2015)

Our latest visitor (haven't checked the cams in a couple weeks, generally leave them for a month or more). A lot more action in our area this year than in the past 10 years so that is positive. No absolute monsters but a lot of good looking young deer.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

I hunted iowa last year, this years WI season should be pretty boring. Back to reality....


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Early Ice said:


> I hunted iowa last year, this years WI season should be pretty boring. Back to reality....


I hunt Iowa Bow and Muzzy, WI rifle. best of both worlds. I'm an Iowa resident but am originally from WI and hunt on the In-Laws farm there.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Toadmeister said:


> I hunt Iowa Bow and Muzzy, WI rifle. best of both worlds. I'm an Iowa resident but am originally from WI and hunt on the In-Laws farm there.


So why do you even bother coming to WI, it's like watching paint dry in comparison...For me the 3 year wait is just brutal...and the price of a tag and points is around $750. it's getting out of control price-wise.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Toadmeister said:


> Are they predicting another cold winter this year?


Predicting warmer than average temps for late fall and winter.
http://www.weather.com/news/climate/news/el-nino-outlook-strong-possible-may2015


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Early Ice said:


> So why do you even bother coming to WI, it's like watching paint dry in comparison...For me the 3 year wait is just brutal...and the price of a tag and points is around $750. it's getting out of control price-wise.


The cost is ridiculous. Wisconsin should enact a reciprocity law for hunting and fishing licenses, but our DNR is a bunch of pansies.


----------



## Toadmeister (Feb 23, 2014)

Early Ice said:


> So why do you even bother coming to WI, it's like watching paint dry in comparison...For me the 3 year wait is just brutal...and the price of a tag and points is around $750. it's getting out of control price-wise.


I just rifle hunt in WI and the liscense is $180, with no wait. Not bad at all. The fun with family (In-laws) at deer camp is a boat-load of fun and I usually have time off during the season around Thanksgiving time.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

KRONIIK said:


> He stands right out doesn't he?
> Great buck.
> But check out the *body* on the 3x? beyond him in the trio pic! Is that for real or lens distortion? What a moose!


Im pretty sure hes a 4.5 year old buck this year, as his rack kinda stands out! I added a picture of him from last year. Im hunting up in Northern Door County.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

And a couple from 2013.


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Tagged for later


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Toadmeister said:


> I just rifle hunt in WI and the liscense is $180, with no wait. Not bad at all. The fun with family (In-laws) at deer camp is a boat-load of fun and I usually have time off during the season around Thanksgiving time.


Makes sense...deer camp is fun if you have the deer camp atmosphere. We are all grumpy bow hunters, no one really likes to gun hunt anymore, so I don't even do it. I hate hearing this neighbor shot the doe and both fawns running at 150 yards and that neighbor shot that nice 2 year old 8 pt that was in the food plot all year. I just don't go, I turn off my phone for the weekend and just go fishing. Personally, I hate the wi gun season, but if it's a time to hang with the family, heck yes, more power to you!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have 5 cams out, and we'll be putting 2 more out this Friday after checking them and hanging stands. Hunt a lease near the Boaz area. Hoping it's a better year than last year...I only saw a 6pt and a fork last year besides doe and fawns. It would have been my first buck with a bow...I had 7 different chances to take the 6 but tried to wait it out for something bigger.

Be interesting to see what bucks made it through to this year.


----------



## Godzillamax (Apr 15, 2013)

Cog1 said:


> Unconfirmed wolves in Burnett county, neighboring farmer says he has seen them and my friend and his mom also claim they saw one. I hunt in Siren area.


That is a tad unsettling. I live in St Croix county and Burnett County is just two counties north of us (Polk County being in between).


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

eclark53520 said:


> I have 5 cams out, and we'll be putting 2 more out this Friday after checking them and hanging stands. Hunt a lease near the Boaz area. Hoping it's a better year than last year...I only saw a 6pt and a fork last year besides doe and fawns. It would have been my first buck with a bow...I had 7 different chances to take the 6 but tried to wait it out for something bigger.
> 
> Be interesting to see what bucks made it through to this year.


The Boaz Richland Center area is a good Area to hunt there are a lot of big Mature bucks over that way . I hunt about 25-30minutes from there . When I was younger we would go shining over that way it was nothing to see 300 deer in a night . I know there is not the number of deer there used to be but with all the ag fields and big hills of Richland county it makes it big buck country


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

After pulling cards last time I'm more than ready for this season to get going!


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Few others that have me ready to go


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Going for a stroll in the oats!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not much for big ones this year , got to put the cam out on a different farm soon . Couple of 8 pts that are 3 yrs old now . I have the sheds off this joker from 2 yrs. ago . Lost one property because the owner decided to bow hunt this year .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not much for big ones this year , got to put the cam out on a different farm soon . Couple of 8 pts that are 3 yrs old now . I have the sheds off this joker from 2 yrs. ago . Lost one property because the owner decided to bow hunt this year .


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone hunt Jackson County? Particularly the Black River State Forest? I have a cabin outside Milston and will be up around Halloween for 2 weeks. Any report from harvest last year? I passed on a decent 6 and saw too many little spikes.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

thejetman said:


> Anyone hunt Jackson County? Particularly the Black River State Forest? I have a cabin outside Milston and will be up around Halloween for 2 weeks. Any report from harvest last year? I passed on a decent 6 and saw too many little spikes.


I was up there the last weekend of October last year. I saw a good amount of deer. I had about 15 different doe and fawns running around with a pair of forks harassing them. I also passed up a shot at a nice 3 year old 8pt. The father in law also missed a nice 8pt in a different area. I'm guessing it was 3 also by the way he described it. We didn't hear of anything getting shot that weekend but who knows. Didn't sound like the Orange army did well either from what my father in law heard while he was up there. So hopefully it's getting better.


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

walkerrunner said:


> I was up there the last weekend of October last year. I saw a good amount of deer. I had about 15 different doe and fawns running around with a pair of forks harassing them. I also passed up a shot at a nice 3 year old 8pt. The father in law also missed a nice 8pt in a different area. I'm guessing it was 3 also by the way he described it. We didn't hear of anything getting shot that weekend but who knows. Didn't sound like the Orange army did well either from what my father in law heard while he was up there. So hopefully it's getting better.


I'm wondering what is going to happen with the elk being released if the deer will continue they're same patterns or be forced away. If your up again this year I will get you a beer at the 400 club.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

The opener is fast approaching. This summer sure flew by.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

thejetman said:


> I'm wondering what is going to happen with the elk being released if the deer will continue they're same patterns or be forced away. If your up again this year I will get you a beer at the 400 club.


Not sure what influence the elk are going to have if any? It will be interesting to see. We usually stay around merrillan when we do go up idk if the elk have/will make it up that far from where they were released.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

My best one so far...Really short G2's...and short tines all over...but decent width and decent mass with a kicker and possibly a split beam...


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow! Short tines, but a stack of them!!! Hes still got some growing to do! Cool buck!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

One from the back on a cam about a half mile away from the first one...Of course he shows up on the crappier cams we have




Also, this one we got last year, we think it's either the same one or at least from the same gene pool...


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya id say that's him all day!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow very nice


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

thejetman said:


> Anyone hunt Jackson County? Particularly the Black River State Forest? I have a cabin outside Milston and will be up around Halloween for 2 weeks. Any report from harvest last year? I passed on a decent 6 and saw too many little spikes.


I'm by city point in Jackson. Checked cams last weekend. Wasn't looking very good. Last year was poor for all seasons. This was the best I got on cam. Crappy pic, I know


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

crazy4hunting said:


> I'm by city point in Jackson. Checked cams last weekend. Wasn't looking very good. Last year was poor for all seasons. This was the best I got on cam. Crappy pic, I know
> View attachment 2579090


Why was it crap for you? Not alot of deer? Too many acorns? We hunted East Jackson on the paper land and noticed that most of the deer were pushed right up to the swamp edges.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

My target buck ^ this year is actually a 2yrs old.im thinking, I've got bigger bucks on camera but this could be my last yr on this lease before the rates go up and our group can't afford it, I have never seen a drop tine before and I really and going bonkers for this guy. He has a lot of potential but I'm postive the last yr hunting this spot :/


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

thejetman said:


> Why was it crap for you? Not alot of deer? Too many acorns? We hunted East Jackson on the paper land and noticed that most of the deer were pushed right up to the swamp edges.


We've had a dramatic drop in deer in the last few years. The winter from a few years ago was the start, plus multiple sightings of cats, and out of 4 guys running cams, 3 of us had bear pics. Not looking for bear lol. I won't even get into the healthy wolf population that's around. But dang, there getting brave is all I'll say. 

Just think it's going to take some time for a bounce back.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

crazy4hunting said:


> We've had a dramatic drop in deer in the last few years. The winter from a few years ago was the start, plus multiple sightings of cats, and out of 4 guys running cams, 3 of us had bear pics. Not looking for bear lol. I won't even get into the healthy wolf population that's around. But dang, there getting brave is all I'll say.
> 
> Just think it's going to take some time for a bounce back.


Well I tell you what. If it has antlers it dies this year. We passed on a fork 6 and a bunch of scrub bucks last year on public land. Hopefully the weather cooperates and we all kill one


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Any word on the regs for the year? I haven't heard or read anything yet.


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

They are out on the Wisconsin DNR app but are subject to hange. They non official pdf is available for download on the net as well.


Why they would release a non final version is weird but it's out there.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks to me they have gotten rid of the bonus buck tags in southern farmland


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll play.

What do you think he'll score?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Dylbilly said:


> Looks to me they have gotten rid of the bonus buck tags in southern farmland


Which is a good thing. Now if they would just ban group bagging during gun season, this states deer management would be moving in a positive direction.


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I haven't checked my cams since the 4th of July. On the 3rd I checked my cams and had a bunch of does and some solid bucks, but several cams had grass that grew to high in front so I had 5000+ pics of blowing grass on each cam and decided to delete them all. I reset my main field edge cam and needed to do some work on the 4th so I checked the cam again for the hell of it. Just from 1 day I had 9 different nice or decent bucks including one absolute monster 10 that was already pushing 20-22" wide with 6-8" tines that still had bulbs on top. I'm expecting him to be a giant. I hope he sticks around.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

rutnstrut said:


> Which is a good thing. Now if they would just ban group bagging during gun season, this states deer management would be moving in a positive direction.


That and do a preference point system for non residents and bump the prices up, try and mimick Iowas system


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I fail to see group hunting as an issue regarding the deer population...they can only shoot as many deer as they have tags for...so reduce the tags.

Double the price of the non resident tags along with a limited amount of them would be a much better solution than getting rid of group hunting.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Put my cameras out last weekend in the Frederick area. Had three really nice bucks on camera last year. Hoping at least one of them made it through gun season/winter. GOing to check them this weekend


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Brand new lease this year I'm excited to get stands and cameras on it this weekend, a little late for my liking but better now then never. I'll be sure to post the new deer I get to chase around I'm truly excited


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

Dylbilly said:


> That and do a preference point system for non residents and bump the prices up, try and mimick Iowas system


I live in Tennessee and the point/preference system is so screwed up you almost never get picked. It's a "lotto" but picked by hand by humans.....some guys get the same place every year and other don't get anything for 5 or six....


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

eclark53520 said:


> I fail to see group hunting as an issue regarding the deer population...they can only shoot as many deer as they have tags for...so reduce the tags.
> 
> Double the price of the non resident tags along with a limited amount of them would be a much better solution than getting rid of group hunting.


I think what he is getting at is that hunters are shooting animals for their buddies that otherwise may not have been shot. Example: Hunter A could easily go all of opening weekend without having a shot at a deer, but because of group hunting his buddy, Hunter B, shoots a deer for him. That is another deer shot that wouldn't have been if it wasn't for group. hunting.


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

This will be my fifth year trying for the big guy, been a ten or better every year so my guess is at least a 6 year old.
It will be hard to pass on the 8 if it shows up. 2 of the last 4 years I ended up shooting one about the size of the 8.
Hunting public land you dont have much to choose from or shot oportunaties.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

frd567 said:


> This will be my fifth year trying for the big guy, been a ten or better every year so my guess is at least a 6 year old.
> It will be hard to pass on the 8 if it shows up. 2 of the last 4 years I ended up shooting one about the size of the 8.
> Hunting public land you dont have much to choose from or shot oportunaties.
> View attachment 2606585
> View attachment 2606593


Good luck on the 10 he's a stud. What part of the state?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

DCStudent said:


> I think what he is getting at is that hunters are shooting animals for their buddies that otherwise may not have been shot. Example: Hunter A could easily go all of opening weekend without having a shot at a deer, but because of group hunting his buddy, Hunter B, shoots a deer for him. That is another deer shot that wouldn't have been if it wasn't for group. hunting.


Never thought about it that way you bring up a good point


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

North of 64 in the N.F. Both of these deer home range is on public/private land.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

DCStudent said:


> I think what he is getting at is that hunters are shooting animals for their buddies that otherwise may not have been shot. Example: Hunter A could easily go all of opening weekend without having a shot at a deer, but because of group hunting his buddy, Hunter B, shoots a deer for him. That is another deer shot that wouldn't have been if it wasn't for group. hunting.


I understand what he's getting at...but that's an extremely specific scenario that probably accounts for less than a fraction of a percent of deer shot...just more elitist archery crap. A tag is a tag is a tag. Doesn't really matter that peope fill other people's tags if they would reduce the amount of tags and antlerless deer tags given out.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

frd567 said:


> This will be my fifth year trying for the big guy, been a ten or better every year so my guess is at least a 6 year old.
> It will be hard to pass on the 8 if it shows up. 2 of the last 4 years I ended up shooting one about the size of the 8.
> Hunting public land you dont have much to choose from or shot oportunaties.
> View attachment 2606585
> View attachment 2606593


That 10 is a boss. Good luck sticking him!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Finally. Thats a much needed rain.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

eclark53520 said:


> I fail to see group hunting as an issue regarding the deer population...they can only shoot as many deer as they have tags for...so reduce the tags.
> 
> *Double the price of the non resident tag*s along with a limited amount of them would be a much better solution than getting rid of group hunting.


How exactly would this help improve deer management?


----------



## APR_WI (Jul 25, 2015)

A couple pics to join the party. Needed the rain badly, unfortunately I don't have my plots seeded


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

I had lots of deer on the cameras. I can't tell if this is the same buck or not. Had a little basket 8 and 6 and a couple spikers running around. Pleanty of does and fawns as well.

I also had 2-3 different bears on camera.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

DMAX-HD said:


> I'll play.
> 
> What do you think he'll score?
> 
> View attachment 2599769


I'll up you one...









...or three...


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't believe with the amount of bears wisconsin has that it takes as long as it does to get a tag. Terrible planning yet again


----------



## WesB (Jul 27, 2015)

eclark53520 said:


> I fail to see group hunting as an issue regarding the deer population...they can only shoot as many deer as they have tags for...so reduce the tags.
> 
> Double the price of the non resident tags along with a limited amount of them would be a much better solution than getting rid of group hunting.


Could we not double the price of non-resident tags? Or at least not for people who own land in WI? We have a family cabin (it's been around since the late 60's) where I would like to be able to hunt someday. I can't justify spending the money on a WI tag with the current prices, so doubling it would just make it even more out of reach (granted, I am in college)


----------



## WesB (Jul 27, 2015)

And to contribute a little, I had this one walk right along our property earlier this year before heading into our back woods. We've spotted a few around and my dad said he accidentally startled a buck in the back clearing in our pines two weeks ago. Even with all of the bears around (I chased one off the cabin a couple years ago and know there are several more in the area) this has been the best year for us seeing deer while just walking around.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> I can't believe with the amount of bears wisconsin has that it takes as long as it does to get a tag. Terrible planning yet again


The population's moving up at a major clip. The DNR surveys have it going from roughly 22k in '12 to 29k in fall of '14. Either their estimates suck or the population is exploding. Neither is good.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

WesB said:


> Could we not double the price of non-resident tags? Or at least not for people who own land in WI? We have a family cabin (it's been around since the late 60's) where I would like to be able to hunt someday. I can't justify spending the money on a WI tag with the current prices, so doubling it would just make it even more out of reach (granted, I am in college)


You could quadruple the price of a NR tag and it won't impact the quality of WI deer hunting at all. All it will do is lighten the DNR coffers, which means they will come after the WI residents to pick up the slack. 

I wish people would stop comparing WI to IA and other places in terms of cost to hunt. WI is blessed w/ a HUGE amount of huntable acreage, especially public. People think IA charges 3 times much to hunt because the deer quality is so much better. Maybe. Or maybe it's the fact that less than 2% of IA is open to public hunting?


----------



## carpman15 (Dec 15, 2014)

this year will be my first year with a bow in wi i am very excited yet need to get out and do some scouting etc soon also if there is anyone in the portage madison area that wouldnt mind mentoring a little i would be open to the idea of it i am stuck hunting public right now but hoping that changes before season


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

Nothing wrong at all with Wisconsin Public Land. It's some of the best public land around.


----------



## carpman15 (Dec 15, 2014)

ive only ever hunted public during gun season and at that time if you dont walk 3 miles you will be just tourist watching and dodging rounds - hopefully archery is way less pressured


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll wander out onto to public land every once in awhile and I rarely come across other bowhunters. I've gotten pictures and have seen some really nice bucks on public land but never shot one on public land. With private land to hunt I only hit public stuff maybe three or four times a year. Definitely don't overlook the small pieces of public land.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

First card pull. I got this 3.5 yo several times. Ill let him walk but my wife has never shot a buck so she gets a free pass to shoot any buck she wants. I think this guy would be a great first for anybody.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow thats a nice one. I dont even see anything that size


----------



## carpman15 (Dec 15, 2014)

thanks for the input i usually try to get into places that most people look at and go "nah thats too hard" but sometimes i myself get lazy and just go to the easy to get spot thats not far off a trail etc - last year it almost worked out in my favor once in gun season.


----------



## bowtech047 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump this to the top


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Marquette County


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Marquette County continued


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Transitioning to a new piece of property this year after hunting the same property for over the last 15 years. Walked the new property in January, but I'm sure it looks vastly different now with vegetation etc. Heading out next week to do some serious scouting for the very first time. Between work and family, I haven't had the time. Should be interesting!


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

*Great 2 1/2*

I hope this one makes it a couple more years!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Whole bunch of coyotes for us on cam this year...


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

huntnfishnut said:


> Whole bunch of coyotes for us on cam this year...


We have gotten more coyotes this year than any other year...maybe it's jus camera placement as we moved a lot of them this year...but I feel like there's just more coyotes than the last several years.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

A few new ones showed up, shaping up to be a great season. Besides these been seeing a 16 pt on another farm and a big ten. Have yet to get pictures but last time we were out shining they weren't 20 yards off the road. Only a few more weeks.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pretty bad picture but the deer in the middle if you look real close you can see he's got a pretty good frame on him. Fixed the issue with the tree branch today so hopefully next time there's some better pictures.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

imthenewking said:


> Marquette County
> 
> View attachment 2720866
> 
> ...


The background looks familiar?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Some nice looking deer!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

this will make life interesting....

http://www.rivernewsonline.com/main.asp?SectionID=5&SubSectionID=42&ArticleID=69041&TM=66549.75


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

sbaumann14 said:


> this will make life interesting....
> 
> http://www.rivernewsonline.com/main.asp?SectionID=5&SubSectionID=42&ArticleID=69041&TM=66549.75


We had one at a place we hunted in polk county right along the St Croix. Dad saw her one morning and couldn't get out of the stand fast enough when it finally left :set1_rolf2: Then one got hit on the road about half mile away and never saw another one. Wish I still had the pictures he sent me with the messages from that morning. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

wolves, cats, yotes.... usually I walk to the stand at night with an arrow in my hand but I may start carrying the Beretta soon


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Well with just over a week before thhe season starts, i found another nice buck on camera. I'm not positive but i think i saw him one night late with the spotting scope, but not sure. Anyways heres my wide 8! Hes hanging out with my 2 other targets, a big 6 that i know is at least 4.5 and a 12 that i believe is 3.5. Any guesses how old the 8 pointer is?


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Good luck to everyone heading out this weekend! I checked food plots yesterday and the brassicas are doing awesome. We also set out some trail cameras while we were out there (we got them out late this year). 




sbaumann14 said:


> wolves, cats, yotes.... usually I walk to the stand at night with an arrow in my hand but I may start carrying the Beretta soon


No kidding. In Crawford county we got a bear on camera last year and I spooked it out of the standing corn one afternoon. Recently in Wisconsin Outdoor News they posted the wolf count for Crawford County alone and it was unsettling.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Peter K said:


> Well with just over a week before thhe season starts, i found another nice buck on camera. I'm not positive but i think i saw him one night late with the spotting scope, but not sure. Anyways heres my wide 8! Hes hanging out with my 2 other targets, a big 6 that i know is at least 4.5 and a 12 that i believe is 3.5. Any guesses how old the 8 pointer is?


Is that the cuddeback e2 long range ir cam? How do you like it? Just bought one the other day, first cuddeback since 2008 for me.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Heres my list so far of my top 4.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Getting fired up here in Polk County. I am glad to see temps Saturday and Sunday morning aren't looking too bad considering how muggy and warm it has been the last week or two.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Pulled a couple cameras from St Croix, Polk, and Clark counties last week and each spot had at least one nice one stroll by. That nine has shown up about everyday during shooting hours but he'll probably get a pass from me. Hopefully the wind cooperates Saturday so I can try and get a shot at that 8, he's shown up a couple times during the day too. Seems to be a lot of nice bucks around this year.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like decent hunting weather this weekend! Can't wait, ready to hit the woods!


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll be on stand Sat morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Only have 1 nice buck on camera in the Frederick area. Going to spend the next couple week ends bear hunting in MN, then I will focus on deer. Hopefully the temps will be cooler for you guys this weekend


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's the biggest one I have on camera so far. Jackson county public land


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm pumped!!! Checked the cams last weekend for the first time since July. I got a few 120's-130's 8pts, one 140's 10pt, one goofy looking 10pt with an upside down messed up side, and one giant 6pt that would probably score over 120". The downside news from last week is that we found 4 dead fawn carcasses right by my rifle tower that got taken out by either wolves or yotes. The temps look like low 40's for opening morning so things should be really good.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Its getting close! Good luck to all! I am mostly sitting out the season but will be reading the success threads! I do get to hunt the end of oct for 5 days so I am excited about that! My wife said its only one year I would miss! Gonna be a long fall!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello all.
New hunter, but a retread by far, here. Will be trying still ground bow this year on public land around Marquette and Adams counties. Just picked up a bow at auction and am working on getting it sighted in correctly but still not really smooth on the pull just yet. With the lack of a smooth pull, I'm thinking my ground chances are pretty nil but I'll still try and I'll keep working on getting a really smooth, and quiet, pull. And, failing that, I know I can get a smooth pull on my 30.06.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

As others have said, best of luck to everyone heading out this weekend. I'll be hitting the road around 3:30 AM tomorrow morning to make it to Adam's County well before first light.

Good luck, hunt safe, & be sure to share success stories and pic's!


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in a tree right now hoping I get a bear tonight had a 150 pounder come in last night. Deer hunting is gonna be rough no scouting done. Bear baiting consumed my summer and attention.


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

Richard932 said:


> I'm in a tree right now hoping I get a bear tonight had a 150 pounder come in last night. Deer hunting is gonna be rough no scouting done. Bear baiting consumed my summer and attention.


If I had more than a few straggler bear in the area, I would devote my time to bear baiting and hunting as well. They keep getting thicker in population down south so I'm hoping in the near future I'll get some bears on the farm regularly.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

I will not be going out tomorrow or for a least a month ,had surgery yesterday on my left foot ,but good luck to all you guys tomorrow.


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I will be hunting Wood county.Stand is 1/4 mile from my back door.Don't plan on getting much sleep tonite.Best of luck to all and stay safe.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Ill be hunting in Door County tomorrow morning, and aam going to try something I have always wanted to do. On the edge of the field, theres a 3 to 4 foot stone fence all along one side. Im going to try getting on the side in the woods and watch the field, and try to head the off and get a shot either right befor they jump fence, or just after they do. I have always wanted to try it, and the wind will be good along with the leaves and grass is going to be wet so I figure what the heck lets give it a try as I dont have any other great places to get a buck early. Should be fun, and I'll probably be back in bed by 7! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

Good luck this morning fellas, unfortunately I have to work the weekend but I'll be out there Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm glad to not see any hogs on your cameras. Not sure if you've all seen it, but the DNR sent out a reminder that all hogs are shoot on sight.


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

Where are they seeing most of the hogs?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Who's up?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't stop at the rest stop north of Madison on 39, I just clogged the toilet.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up ^^


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

No deer this morning but got woke up at 2:30 am by a sow with a cub on our hunting shack front porch. No food out there but they knocked over our bow cases and tried to steal a small pack with treestand prep stuff in it. Had to bang on door and shine light on them to get them to leave. Even then it was a good 15 to 20 seconds.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Saw some smaller bucks and does 200 yrds away


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I will be going out this evening. I will update what I see. A buddy went out this morning and smoked a yote.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Well that was a bust, didn't see a thing. Will be going out tonight to hunt the food plot that I worked very hard on this spring, summer, and fall! Fisrt doe that walks in is in trouble as I am outta meat!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Tagged for the season


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sitting it out today. bad wind for my spots.


----------



## winona78 (Nov 4, 2014)

Had a good showing this morning. Decided to try on a new MFL land spot that is up by my parents cabin in pound, WI. Walked around for thirty minutes before finding a good looking spot. Turns out it was almost good, 30 yards too far away from a path that had 10 doe walk through. Only my second year hunting, but this spot looks promising. Saw two turkeys as well.

Going to move closer and see if I can get a poke at a deer. It would be my first of my life. I will update.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not going out just yet . I am a little nervous because I have had more and more people trespassing this year.


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

Feral Hog map:


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Had one little buck wander by today but pretty slow otherwise. Mosquitos were thick, still sounds like there flying around my head at home here. Had what I would consider a real big 8 coming by a few times over the last week on the camera I checked. Hopefully be able to make it out after classes this week if the wind cooperates


----------



## evil04svtcobra (May 10, 2015)




----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Jumped one deer going in yesterday morning. Had one right underneath me last night but couldn't see what it was. Been in my stand since 5 this morning and jumped another deer in on the way in, no other way to get to this location. Good luck to those headed out!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Got a doe at 9:30 in morning yesterday. Haven't seen anything else. Lots of deer on camera this year.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Tagging this one for the season. Didn't get out this weekend. Hopefully after next weekend things will calm down I can get out


----------



## winona78 (Nov 4, 2014)

Finished up yesterday seeing 13 doe and taking a shot at one. Had decent blood but unfortunately she ran into a marsh and that was the end of the trail.

One day I will get a deer lol


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Was only out in my stand for 15 minutes yesterday.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

I'm out sitting now in Racine County, and having seen a deer yet. Doing more of an observation hunt tonight, to try and figure out the deer movement.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Brown county. Doe and a yearling tonight


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

winona78 said:


> Finished up yesterday seeing 13 doe and taking a shot at one. Had decent blood but unfortunately she ran into a marsh and that was the end of the trail.
> 
> One day I will get a deer lol


unbelieveable!


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saw a few deer tonight. One big ten but just didn't come close enough. Came out at 100 yards went and fed on the edge of the corn for an hour then went right back in where he came out. Gonna try and get him tomorrow


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

swwishooter said:


> I'm out sitting now in Racine County, and having seen a deer yet. Doing more of an observation hunt tonight, to try and figure out the deer movement.


Update to the earlier post

I had 1 doe step out at 10 yards, but could not shoot due to the new antlerless tag system.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well...my season has been flush with people...not so much for deer. 

The spot I always hunt opening morning, with typically 1 other person, had 4 trucks in the parking lot opening morning....that afternoon 5 guys I've never seen before with crossbows walked out...actually, I haven't seen a single other person using a vertical bow this year besides myself and my buddy. I've seen a TON of people out....way more than I ever have in this area.

This place is crazy full of people now that crossbows are available to everyone. Feels like gun season without the orange...


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

If you guys hear anything about feral hogs, I would love to hear about it. I am the feral swine guy with the USDA. PM would be the best way to reach me. 
I am more than willing to answer any questions about feral swine in Wisconsin. But all that aside, good luck this bowseason to all of the WI hunters. I know that I'm stoked for my second season in this awesome state!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

I know of three good bucks that hit the dirt in the area this weekend.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Tried my best to get a picture with my phone through my rangefinder. Pretty rough but you can sorta see it. Other picture is the 8 that had shown up a couple times last time I had checked a camera up in Polk county.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

^is that a wolf?


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

That was my attempt at taking a picture of the buck I saw tonight using my phone through my rangefinder. Pretty hard to get a decent picture that way


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

I see it now


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Only a yearling Saturday night. Might just have to wait for the rut with this warm weather


----------



## kraabel14 (Oct 30, 2014)

If you have fb join my group of you would like. https://m.facebook.com/groups/57235...m_notif&notif_t=like&actorid=100002618875387#


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*My son's 1st deer at 13.*

Barnette Recruit compound, Rage hypodermic. She piled after 30-35 yds.
She was slightly quartering away. He was very excited but still made a great shot.


----------



## Godzillamax (Apr 15, 2013)

Spent 7 hours in the stand on public land Sunday in St Croix County. Was same public land area I hunted last year off and on 6 times and saw a good amount of rubs, scrapes, and tracks but never a single deer. Scouted the area a few weeks ago and didnt see many signs, but public lands are few here which is why I still went. Giving up on the area, seems devoid of deer this year (didn't have time to scout much else this spring). Going to try a different part of the area tomorrow.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Went and sat where I had seen that buck come out and nada. Got pretty warm today and all I did was sweat the whole time I was sitting there. Saw one small buck but that was it. Gonna wait for it to cool down a little before I go back out.


----------



## scholz (Mar 10, 2007)

Saturday am nothing but bucks and no shooters saw a total of 8 bucks Saturday am..didn't get to hunt the evening cause of a friends wedding stuff...Sunday evening one buck comes in 30yds but to small
All on public land and where all the does go? hopefully this weekend a doe well walk by or at least a shooter...good luck to all this season


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

Shot a doe in shawano county sunday afternoon.


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sunday evening at 7 I shot a doe at 18 yards. Very slightly quartering to me. I got a pass through and hit both lungs. She ran 50-60 yards and piled up. I am using a Magnus Black Hornet with serrated blades. Monday eveving I had 5 fawns and one big doe come in but no bucks. It's going to be hot and windy the next couple days so I'm going to wait until it cools down to get back out there.


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Entrance wound on my doe.


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

tagging this for later, i have sets hung but won't hunt until after youth hunt is over, last yr we went 2/2 on bucks with a 10 & 11 yr old


----------



## ozziegoesyard16 (Aug 7, 2006)

I was out opening weekend (most of the day on Saturday and only the morning on Sunday) in Waushara county. Saw one small fork buck and 14 does on Saturday. Just one doe on Sunday. This one is the only one that came close enough to shoot. I got up to Waushara county for opening weekend, youth gun hunt with my son and for a couple days during the rut. I normally hunt down in Kenosha where I live but last year I did not see one deer in Kenosha county and I had a lot of hours on stand.

Oz


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wanted to hunt this set Sunday afternoon but the wind was wrong, BUMMER.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> Barnette Recruit compound, Rage hypodermic. She piled after 30-35 yds.
> She was slightly quartering away. He was very excited but still made a great shot.
> View attachment 2875842
> 
> View attachment 2875850


 That is GREAT.
Love that grin!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

frd567 said:


> Wanted to hunt this set Sunday afternoon but the wind was wrong, BUMMER.
> View attachment 2884066
> View attachment 2884098


Stud. Good luck.


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)

First time in the several years I've owned the land that I'm seeing more deer and have some pics...can't wait to get in a tree


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

77 degrees out here by me. Debating going out or not


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Crazy warm for hunting, but with it raining all day I would think they would get out of bed early.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

rained this AM. cooled down pretty good. we've got cooler weather this week, but with all the bikes running around with Fall Ride going on, I'm gonna wait to go out Sun night


----------



## kraabel14 (Oct 30, 2014)

Whos going out tonight?


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm out!


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Just got back from Clark county and brought a friend with to try and shoot a couple does. I got one yesterday at about 8am and he got one this morning around 7:45. Lots of deer moving around but only saw one little 4 pointer. But did have this guy still hanging around. For the area he's a big buck.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in a tree


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Who is headed out tonight?


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be out tonight with my 9 year old on doe patrol.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I will be out in a couple of hours here!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll be out tonight on some public land where I saw the biggest deer track I've ever seen. Mile through waist high grass swamp...it's going to be miserable dragging a deer out of there...so he's going to have to be big for me to sling an arrow.


----------



## 1972superbee (Feb 27, 2011)

Go get him! 

If I shoot my bear tonight it will be a minimum .75 mile drag with as many of my friends I can get to help.


----------



## dmac65 (Aug 8, 2011)

Went out Sat. evening, shot this doe in the first hour. My first deer ever, 
got her with a longbow at about 10 yds. Found her around 30 yds away. Not a bad way to spend an evening. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 6ptbuck (Aug 19, 2015)

what kind of forge or the deer eating in North east WI soy beans I am guessing haven't even seen a deer acorns,corn,and alfalfa don't even need to move from the bed to eat tried doing a fawn bleat to bring a doe in but nothing


----------



## goatman6 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm out and ready. Nice quiet night but still warm.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw a doe around 17:45...that was it besides a ton of squirrels...

Probably would have stuck the doe if I had a tag for that unit....I was literally a mile outside of my doe tag unit. IDK tho...that would be a LONG drag for a doe.


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

tagged


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

dmac65 said:


> View attachment 2907418
> View attachment 2907410
> Went out Sat. evening, shot this doe in the first hour. My first deer ever,
> got her with a longbow at about 10 yds. Found her around 30 yds away. Not a bad way to spend an evening. Good luck everyone.


Congrats on your first deer, and with a longbow no less! That looks like a nice big doe.


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Got this buck on my trail camera in August with velvet and got a few more pics of him more recently without velvet. He's the only mature buck I'm getting pictures of but I'm getting plenty of pics of 1 and 2 year olds that will be shooters in a couple years. Can't wait for the rut!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Got these 3 coming in at dark. Laying off until I can some daytime pics or the rut. Central WI


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Hunting my property in Marathon county. Sitting between a freshly cut oat field and a pond. Been seeing a massive 10 in the standing oats at night, no trail cam pics yet. Last time I hunted this stand I had a 350+ bear hanging around all night, that was a week from today. Good luck all!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I was out on sunday, saw nothing. I wont be able to go out till Oct 12th now. Should be a good day, I hope!


----------



## carpman15 (Dec 15, 2014)

thinking about going out this weekend, but what are everyones toughts on hunting after work? i am a mechanic and could some days smell bad like fuel etc so those days would be out as i would not have time to shower. my other thought is most days i coulndt be on stand til 445-515 or so is this too late? i know you cant shoot deer on the couch but i dont want to blow out a spot going in for an hour or so a few times a week. i would be able to move around and hunt several places but is it worth it by time i drag everything into the woods and get all set up? im also wondering can you deer hunt on wpa?
thanks everyone


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

carpman15 said:


> thinking about going out this weekend, but what are everyones toughts on hunting after work? i am a mechanic and could some days smell bad like fuel etc so those days would be out as i would not have time to shower. my other thought is most days i coulndt be on stand til 445-515 or so is this too late? i know you cant shoot deer on the couch but i dont want to blow out a spot going in for an hour or so a few times a week. i would be able to move around and hunt several places but is it worth it by time i drag everything into the woods and get all set up? im also wondering can you deer hunt on wpa?
> thanks everyone


I killed a doe about a week ago after two days of sweating my balls off walking in and out. My friends exact quote was, "you smell like my hockey bag in high school." If the winds right, it doesn't matter much how you smell. This time of year 5 o'clock is definitely not too late. I'm not done with class until 3 some days and I still go out and see deer. Yes you can hunt wpa's.


----------



## A-TOM (Jul 8, 2014)

Is there any good public land near Waupun? I might be moving to WI soon and want a place to hunt


----------



## wendlandtz19 (Mar 4, 2010)

Horicon marsh outside of waupun has some really good opportunities. Deer die of old age out there.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Buddy got his first deer with the bow last night at 6:30 pm. 1 1/2 yr old fork horn. Deer are hitting the acorns hard right now. Came off Jefferson County public.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

wendlandtz19 said:


> Horicon marsh outside of waupun has some really good opportunities. Deer die of old age out there.



yep. get a kayak or canoe and hunt the islands.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

And if you're hunting the Horicon, check out the video "Hunting Marsh Bucks" with Dan Infalt. Most of that video was filmed in SE WI marshes.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

carpman15 said:


> thinking about going out this weekend, but what are everyones toughts on hunting after work? i am a mechanic and could some days smell bad like fuel etc so those days would be out as i would not have time to shower. my other thought is most days i coulndt be on stand til 445-515 or so is this too late? i know you cant shoot deer on the couch but i dont want to blow out a spot going in for an hour or so a few times a week. i would be able to move around and hunt several places but is it worth it by time i drag everything into the woods and get all set up? im also wondering can you deer hunt on wpa?
> thanks everyone


I'm a Maintenance Technician in a machine shop/hydraulics plant. I smell like oil and solvents all the time coming home from work.

I still see and kill deer hunting right after work. You'll NEVER eliminate your scent anyway, so play the wind and watch your access routes.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Out right now, settled in about 30 min ago. It's raining acorns with a lot of fresh sign all over. Get out and hunt! Should be a good couple days of hunting before most of the acorns fall.


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

The only deer moving so far
Next week cooler weather may help


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Had about a 140" buck come by at 30 yards this morning. Stayed in the thick stuff and never gave a shot. Out in a t-shirt for the evening. It's a little toasty!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for mentioning the Horicon. It'll be #4 on my list for this year though. I've got about another thousand acres to hunt before I even think of getting there. Looking at the tags available on the DNR, seems Marquette county is lagging behind quite nicely.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Dan Infalt has a bunch of podcasts too if you prefer that.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Trying to end hunting and trapping in state parks.

http://www.wsaw.com/home/headlines/...unting-trapping-in-state-parks-329950971.html


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

wi_drenxl said:


> Here's the biggest one I have on camera so far. Jackson county public land
> 
> View attachment 2850850


Is that in the state forest??? That's where I hunt!


----------



## thejetman (Aug 12, 2014)

SpecialKaye said:


> Dan Infalt has a bunch of podcasts too if you prefer that.


Dan Infalt is the man


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Ah yes. Fall weather at last. Going out this afternoon.
Good luck to all


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

bobbal said:


> Ah yes. Fall weather at last. Going out this afternoon.
> Good luck to all


Dido. I left my stand alone the last week when it's been warm. On stand right now, hopefully the last hour here will bring some action


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

My wife got the first deer of the season for the family with her car this afternoon. The doe did not suffer much at all, she was dead on impact but the car suffered over $1000 of damage. The deer seemed to be moving quite a bit around 6:30 this evening in my area. Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Luke M said:


> My wife got the first deer of the season for the family with her car this afternoon. The doe did not suffer much at all, she was dead on impact but the car suffered over $1000 of damage. The deer seemed to be moving quite a bit around 6:30 this evening in my area. Good luck to everyone out there!


Yikes. Glad she's OK!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

eclark53520 said:


> Yikes. Glad she's OK!


Thank you! After looking further into the damages today its more like $2500-$2700ish. Both her and my son were great, I just wish some of the deer would have been usable but it was really messed up. Well the critters have a meal or 2 at least!


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Any taxi recommendations in southern WI? I'd like to find someone with a decent turn around on a Euro mount for an elk.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Bout to head out and do a track job. First one of the year!


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

Anybody hunt the mechickenee? (sp?) North of county E? Seems if I drive in a bit nobody is hunting but it's early.

I've got a bad feeling my current spot is no bueno. Private on the north, public to the south. After not seeing anything since the season started I listening to the little voice and sat in the truck on the road. Sure enough, 5 minutes after close 12-20 deer cross from private to the public. Pretty sure they have us figured out. Great sign all over the property.


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

JDM4 said:


> Any taxi recommendations in southern WI? I'd like to find someone with a decent turn around on a Euro mount for an elk.


Where in southern WI, i know of several people with beetles


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Outdoor Addiction Taxidermy did a Euro mount on my buck two years ago. Had it back within 2 weeks and this was during the rut.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

bowhunter518 said:


> Where in southern WI, i know of several people with beetles


Madison area.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 22, 2013)

Nature's Own Taxidermy Spring Green, WI 608-588-2545


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Bout to head out and do a track job. First one of the year!


How'd it go?


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

sticknstring33 said:


> How'd it go?


Still looking, ran into some thick stuff. Also had to get permission from landowner to look on property next to mine. Great blood initially, then kind of deminishes after about 100 yrds. Gotta be close.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good luck man - been there... hope you find it!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

sticknstring33 said:


> Good luck man - been there... hope you find it!


Thank you sir


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

JDM4 said:


> Any taxi recommendations in southern WI? I'd like to find someone with a decent turn around on a Euro mount for an elk.


Bucky's taxidermy in Grafton.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Great work from Daves creative taxidermy, Johnson creek area, have had 2 deer done with him.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Shot a doe last night. First ones in the book for the year.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

thejetman said:


> Is that in the state forest??? That's where I hunt!


County land eastern part


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

With the cooler weather a few bucks went down this week including a good one in the Iola area.


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

PY Bucks said:


> Bucky's taxidermy in Grafton.


I second this. It's a bit of a drive from Madison, but worth it.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

PY Bucks said:


> With the cooler weather a few bucks went down this week including a good one in the Iola area.


One is going down tomorrow night.


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

I got this nice 2 year old last night. He's my biggest buck with a bow so far and it was an awesome hunt. He was fighting with a smaller 1 year old buck and then they both made their way into my shooting lane. I wasn't exactly sure of his antler size but my goal this year was to shoot at least a 2 year old so I'm more than happy with him. Got a pass through and looked like good blood but I didn't know exactly where I hit him so I waited a while before tracking. Had good blood but looked different than my other double lung hits and I tracked him for about 80 yards and he was still going so I decided to back out in case I didn't make the best shot. My brother and I went out this morning and started on the trail again. We found him about 30 yards from where I left off the night before. As you can see in the pics it was a pretty good shot. Hit the bottom of the lungs and barely missed the heart. Good luck to the rest of you bowhunters!


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice job wolfe


----------



## 1eyeRed (Nov 14, 2012)

I'd shoot that any day. Good job! He's a good buck.


----------



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

tag for later


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Buddy shot a buck last night. Said a doe came running in, with a buck chasing and grunting. North central WI.


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

I shot a decent 10 last night. I couldn't find it last night. I found it this morning. It was double lunged, but no blood trail. I think the lung pieces must have blocked the hole. I used a grid system to find it.
Bob


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wolfe76 said:


> I got this nice 2 year old last night. He's my biggest buck with a bow so far and it was an awesome hunt. He was fighting with a smaller 1 year old buck and then they both made their way into my shooting lane. I wasn't exactly sure of his antler size but my goal this year was to shoot at least a 2 year old so I'm more than happy with him. Got a pass through and looked like good blood but I didn't know exactly where I hit him so I waited a while before tracking. Had good blood but looked different than my other double lung hits and I tracked him for about 80 yards and he was still going so I decided to back out in case I didn't make the best shot. My brother and I went out this morning and started on the trail again. We found him about 30 yards from where I left off the night before. As you can see in the pics it was a pretty good shot. Hit the bottom of the lungs and barely missed the heart. Good luck to the rest of you bowhunters!
> View attachment 2978586
> 
> View attachment 2978538
> ...



Congrats


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice jobs guys. Wish i would even see something like that


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Y'all need to pass the 2 year olds. 



*hides behind couch


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

ozzz said:


> One is going down tomorrow night.


So it's tomorrow, where's the pic?


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

This buck was shot today around Grafton.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

ozzz said:


> Y'all need to pass the 2 year olds.
> 
> 
> 
> *hides behind couch


Taking cover already?? Lol

For what it's worth, my opinion is if you have a tag for it and are following the game laws, the who gives a crap? Shoot what you want, fill your freezer and enjoy the woods

P.s. I would have shot that 2 year old also.


----------



## travis.l.rider (Apr 19, 2010)

You cant eat the horns! I say let the guy with the tag decide what he wants to shoot to feed his family.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

ozzz said:


> Y'all need to pass the 2 year olds.


Reckon I'll be the judge of what I need to do...


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

ozzz said:


> Y'all need to pass the 2 year olds.
> 
> 
> 
> *hides behind couch


And the 3 year olds.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

ozzz said:


> Y'all need to pass the 2 year olds.
> 
> 
> 
> *hides behind couch


Totally agree. Probaly be the same guys complaining that theres no big bucks around and wonder why. I can buy beef, vension just a bonus to the trophy for me. Ill hide now too.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Lol. Hunt your way, and I'll hunt mine. The whole don't shoot young deer, or does thing is stupid anyway. Makes no sense. "Don't shoot that doe cuz then she cant have fawns, shoot that buck instead." My response is always, "hey moron, does need bucks to breed if you want fawns.......simple


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

To anybody that is complaining about the buck I shot this is for you. I am a young hunter and havent shot very many bucks so I am more than happy with my buck. I have never complained about there not being big bucks around because there are big bucks around so your point makes no sense. Also last year I didn't shoot a buck and I passed many because I was trying to kill a specific mature buck and it never worked out so before you start trying to judge someone you've never met maybe you should stop and think about how stupid it is to do that. All your doing is bringing negativity and putting down someone that's excited about the buck they shot. Next year I guarantee I won't shoot anything that's not mature and I think that's how it should be done. You start off getting a young buck and work your way up to the old bucks.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Wolfe76 said:


> To anybody that is complaining about the buck I shot this is for you. I am a young hunter and havent shot very many bucks so I am more than happy with my buck. I have never complained about there not being big bucks around because there are big bucks around so your point makes no sense. Also last year I didn't shoot a buck and I passed many because I was trying to kill a specific mature buck and it never worked out so before you start trying to judge someone you've never met maybe you should stop and think about how stupid it is to do that. All your doing is bringing negativity and putting down someone that's excited about the buck they shot. Next year I guarantee I won't shoot anything that's not mature and I think that's how it should be done. You start off getting a young buck and work your way up to the old bucks.


On a positive note, congratulations. Any buck with the bow is a challenge


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> This buck was shot today around Grafton.


Excellent buck!


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Still really slow in southwest WI. I am staying out of my good stands until the last week of October.


----------



## Hawkeye30 (May 4, 2014)

I say good job and you take whatever you want.


Wolfe76 said:


> To anybody that is complaining about the buck I shot this is for you. I am a young hunter and havent shot very many bucks so I am more than happy with my buck. I have never complained about there not being big bucks around because there are big bucks around so your point makes no sense. Also last year I didn't shoot a buck and I passed many because I was trying to kill a specific mature buck and it never worked out so before you start trying to judge someone you've never met maybe you should stop and think about how stupid it is to do that. All your doing is bringing negativity and putting down someone that's excited about the buck they shot. Next year I guarantee I won't shoot anything that's not mature and I think that's how it should be done. You start off getting a young buck and work your way up to the old bucks.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Wolfe, good job on the buck and that is something to be proud of! There is nothing to be ashamed of for killing a 2.5 yr old buck. Different strokes, for different folks.

I know what I shoot and will not criticize others for what they shoot. I will tell others what they are passing up, as I hunt public land, and sometimes it changes their minds.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Finally hooked up the other night. Muzzy trocar put her down within 60 yards. Deer movement has been like a light switch this last week here. Man I love October!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw a baby and it's mommy last night. Also saw 2 reckless spork/forks. Didn't shoot anything. Nothing this morning


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Went out tonight, lots of action. 4pm = 8 stupid turkeys that didn't spook (forgot to buy a fall permit ugh, how do they know!), 5pm = solo bear @ 40 yards, 5:45 doe and 2 fawns, 6xx doe and 2 fawns and a spike buck. They hung out for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

zenworks911 said:


> Went out tonight, lots of action. 4pm = 8 stupid turkeys that didn't spook (forgot to buy a fall permit ugh, how do they know!), 5pm = solo bear @ 40 yards, 5:45 doe and 2 fawns, 6xx doe and 2 fawns and a spike buck. They hung out for 20 minutes or so.


Love days like that.....


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone hunt around Colfax ? I hunt a buck only area would like to try and get a doe to fill my other tag this year. Also all the shooters on my camera just vanished mid September .. Hope they come back


----------



## bs81xj (Feb 20, 2015)

Shot this doe around 7:30 this morning in Racine county. My first with a bow. This is my 4th weekend hunting and I just hung a stand in a new location last Saturday. I guess it payed off. It walked right by my stand and by the time I got my bow in hand it was out of range but I grabbed my doe bleet call and called it in. She ran right under my stand and I shot her at 10 yards quartering to. The arrow broke off in her shoulder but I got one lung and sliced the heart. She dropped about 75 yards away.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

I've taken my share of 2yr olds. I now wait for 3yr and up until late season, but late season is by far no guarantee. In last 4 years I've taken 
One 130" buck. Being a trophy hunter in a non or very slim trophy area sux. So take whatever makes you happy and forget the rest.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

bs81xj said:


> Shot this doe around 7:30 this morning in Racine county. My first with a bow. This is my 4th weekend hunting and I just hung a stand in a new location last Saturday. I guess it payed off. It walked right by my stand and by the time I got my bow in hand it was out of range but I grabbed my doe bleet call and called it in. She ran right under my stand and I shot her at 10 yards quartering to. The arrow broke off in her shoulder but I got one lung and sliced the heart. She dropped about 75 yards away.


Congrats on your first deer. Wish I was out work sucks


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out this weekend in Jackson county and didn't see anything. I hope its just an October lull and not a sign of how bad the population really is. Seems the baiting ban is really changing the deer patterns. I didn't really ever bait, but when people do I think it has a bigger effect on your hunting than you think.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Doe down! Jefferson County Public. Shot at 5 yards and watched her crash. Waiting for my buddy to come help drag right now.

Probably only a 1 1/2 year old but its meat in the freezer


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

It's been mentioned to wait for the older deer. I gotta tell you, being new to bow hunting and also being new to white tail hunting in Wisconsin, at this point I'll pretty much take whatever I can get a shot at. Yes, I'd love to get a 3 year old buck with ten points but, honestly, I don't see that happening yet. I have a bunch to learn and, again, I'd be happy to see any deer on the right end of my arrow. With that said, went out night before last and got close enough to get grunted at a couple times, even got a couple snorts, but not close enough for a clean kill shot at all. Part of that is me. At this point I just don't have the confidence for a 60 yard kill shot in timber. I'll get there eventually but right now I want to be close enough to make sure I get a good, killing, shot. Also, I'm hunting new land that I never got a chance to investigate before the season so I'm having to do that WHILE I'm hunting. Being new to this, I'm pretty sure I still sound like a bulldozer going through the trees. This is certainly MUCH different than gun hunting hogs in Florida swampland. But, I'm working on that. Plan on going out tonight. It's been wet and misty for a couple days and that should really help with my bulldozer sound effects.
So, instead of telling people what they should hunt, maybe it'd be better to be supportive of the people that are trying as hard as they can and have yet to put a deer in the truck.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

bs81xj said:


> Shot this doe around 7:30 this morning in Racine county. My first with a bow. This is my 4th weekend hunting and I just hung a stand in a new location last Saturday. I guess it payed off. It walked right by my stand and by the time I got my bow in hand it was out of range but I grabbed my doe bleet call and called it in. She ran right under my stand and I shot her at 10 yards quartering to. The arrow broke off in her shoulder but I got one lung and sliced the heart. She dropped about 75 yards away.


I thought racine was buck only?


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Dylbilly said:


> I thought racine was buck only?


Racine county is buck only. Antlerless by permit only.


----------



## bs81xj (Feb 20, 2015)

Dylbilly said:


> I thought racine was buck only?


Nope. Looks like bucks only is in northern part of state and Jackson County. I used a racine private farmland tag.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh gotcha I could've swore I read that they were giving out zero doe permits this year that must've been for public.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

bs81xj said:


> Shot this doe around 7:30 this morning in Racine county. My first with a bow. This is my 4th weekend hunting and I just hung a stand in a new location last Saturday. I guess it payed off. It walked right by my stand and by the time I got my bow in hand it was out of range but I grabbed my doe bleet call and called it in. She ran right under my stand and I shot her at 10 yards quartering to. The arrow broke off in her shoulder but I got one lung and sliced the heart. She dropped about 75 yards away.


nice deer. congrats


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Took a new job and with the new start date and two week notice, I ended up with 3 weeks off, beginning today!

Plan on doing a lot of hunting.

BUT.......

What is up with this mid 70's weather we have coming? Figure it will slow things down to mornings and evenings again! Every frigin' year it seems like there are these warm spells in October. I'm just glad the first number doesn't start with an 8!


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Got a few more dandies on camera this past week--- 

Big 8 that I had early in the season showed again.









And the new guy in 2 different spots:


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

PGA07 said:


> Took a new job and with the new start date and two week notice, I ended up with 3 weeks off, beginning today!
> 
> Plan on doing a lot of hunting.
> 
> ...


I'm jealous! I always had a plan of quitting my job October 1st and coming back and reapplying the day after bow season ends in January. I figured why not? Only thing I use vacation for is hunting season anyway and I'm pretty sure they couldn't train someone to take my job in the three months I'm off, but its just a dream for now


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

wi_drenxl said:


> I'm jealous! I always had a plan of quitting my job October 1st and coming back and reapplying the day after bow season ends in January. I figured why not? Only thing I use vacation for is hunting season anyway and I'm pretty sure they couldn't train someone to take my job in the three months I'm off, but its just a dream for now


From Oct.16th to Nov 26.th I will be off work hunting for 24 of those days, I might as well be part time.


----------



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Took 15yrs off from bowhunting due to lack of land to hunt. I spent that time duck and goose hunting. Last year I was able to secure a nice piece of land to hunt that my girlfriends parents own. I watched more deer last year than I've seen in all the years I've deer hunted. I passed on so many doe and young bucks. There are a handful of 150-180 size bucks that pass thru the property. This year I needed a doe for the freezer as my venison supply was almost gone. I decided to take an early season doe. So the evening of September 27th, after passing on a group of four, this doe walked in. First bow kill in 15yrs!!!


----------



## Kasbah7625 (Sep 24, 2015)

Was out last weekend in Clark Co. Had does in range each night but didn't have a tag. No bucks seen. Oaks dropping acorns heavily.


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

PGA07 said:


> Took a new job and with the new start date and two week notice, I ended up with 3 weeks off, beginning today!
> 
> Plan on doing a lot of hunting.
> 
> ...


I got a nice 6pt buck a few years ago on Oct 16th during one of those random 70 degree days. It also happened to be around 11am. He came in trailing a doe. The conditions aren't ideal, but you can't shoot one from home.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Mr.Bass1984 said:


> I got a nice 6pt buck a few years ago on Oct 16th during one of those random 70 degree days. It also happened to be around 11am. He came in trailing a doe. The conditions aren't ideal, but you can't shoot one from home.


Couldn't resist...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3031978


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

imhunting2 said:


> Took 15yrs off from bowhunting due to lack of land to hunt. I spent that time duck and goose hunting. Last year I was able to secure a nice piece of land to hunt that my girlfriends parents own. I watched more deer last year than I've seen in all the years I've deer hunted. I passed on so many doe and young bucks. There are a handful of 150-180 size bucks that pass thru the property. This year I needed a doe for the freezer as my venison supply was almost gone. I decided to take an early season doe. So the evening of September 27th, after passing on a group of four, this doe walked in. First bow kill in 15yrs!!!
> View attachment 3007146


Most awesome and good for you.
Have to admit, until I have one of my own, I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

zenworks911 said:


> Couldn't resist...
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3031978


Pretty funny thread.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Went out still hunting today. Wind was about zero, so that wasn't good but it did rain most of the morning so things were pretty wet and quiet. And, the temps were up around 70+. It was crazy warm and the skeeters came back out.

Found a nice scrape and posted up on it behind a deadfall. I could hear a buck down the hill a bit. He'd stamp once in a while but was rubbing pretty vigorously.
No, I did not try to go down the hill after him. There were some turkeys off a bit more left and they were coming my way. I didn't figure there was anyway I could get down that hill, past the turkeys, and get this guy without making a sound. I'm still too new at still hunting to handle that. I did have a hawk come right across in front of me with a squirrel in talons so I think I'm starting to get things right though. And, the turkeys never spooked but they never really got super close either.

Now, here's a question for still hunters in Wisconsin: I had to walk in about a 1/4 mile to the area I wanted to hunt. About a 1/4 into that I found the scrape and a perfect set up. At what point would you start "still hunting?" Right out of the truck? At the first 1/4 mile mark? Would you keep moving, albeit quietly, until you sighted something for the full 1/2 mile in?

What I did was follow a logging road for about an 1/8 mile, then got off the road and paralleled it in medium to light cover. I didn't go slow enough to call it still hunting but I certainly did not walk at a determined pace. I circled behind trees, around thickets, stopped and scanned, etc. At the 1/4 mile mark, and the beginning of the area I wanted to hunt, I did start still hunting though I did stay pretty much on the edges of a snowmobile trail with several forays into heavier woods and the edges of meadows.

In two miles, in and out, over four hours, I did not SEE a single deer. While the wind was not great I really don't think that was the factor today. This is an area that I have not scouted and I've found tons of tracks, bedding areas, trails, and now a great scrape (and have a good idea where a rub is), but I have yet to find where they're actually feeding. Any suggestions? I'm open to anything.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Going out tonight and tomorrow. Fall colors are amazing after that rain on Tuesday.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Heading out again today.
Going to check that scrape again and post up there for while.
But, I also want to see what's further over the hill and I still need to find the feeding areas.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Headed out tonight. Good luck to all


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw a fork and 2 does. Great night to be in woods.


----------



## The Next Level (Sep 17, 2015)

First time out tonight, need to trim more brush back and only hunt this stand with Westerly wind. But did see a doe.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

First wolf on trailcam. I was wondering when that was going to happen! 

Acorns are pretty close to being gone though. Hoping to hit the stand in the morning.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Big Timber said:


> First wolf on trailcam. I was wondering when that was going to happen!
> 
> Acorns are pretty close to being gone though. Hoping to hit the stand in the morning.


After hearing about the wolf attack in Friendship, which is pretty close to me, this adds to the unsettled feeling walking out of the woods by myself after dark.
What area is that camera in?


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

SpecialKaye said:


> After hearing about the wolf attack in Friendship, which is pretty close to me, this adds to the unsettled feeling walking out of the woods by myself after dark.
> What area is that camera in?


Funny you mention that. I'm roughly 4-5 miles from where that happened. I've never carried while walking in the woods, but this might be a good time to start.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Had a good afternoon in the woods.

Made my way back to the scrape I found. Scouted the area and found another scrape further in but didn't see any deer.

Because I'm not familiar with the area I decided to keep going up the snowmobile trail to see what I could see.

Saw a bunch of things but no deer.

Decided to head back to the scrapes.

Almost there, hugging the edges of the trail, came face to face with a doe. About 30 feet. If I'd had a rifle, she'd be dead. But, with a bow there was no way to lift, draw, and release before she'd jump.

And, that's what she did. She jumped into the woods to my left. And circled around me, trying to get downwind I think. At the same time I was trying to get into more cover. I turned left into the scrape area and she caught me in the open.

I froze.

She came closer and closer, in from my left.

I never moved. I spent several minutes trying to think like a stump while she watched me, at about 15 yards, and paced back and forth just behind some bushes.
She stepped closer. I SLOWLY raised my bow. An arrow was already nocked and release was on. All I was waiting for was a clear killing shot.

That wily doe stayed halfway in the bushes but worked her way even closer. At about 10 yards, she stopped. Her entire focus was directly on me.
By now, my arm was getting way tired of holding my old compound bow but I stayed as still as I could.

She snort/wheezed at me no less than seven times. But, I held position and pretended to be a tree. Satisfied, she turned to browse out further away.

Not happy about not getting a shot, I was extremely happy to be able to drop my bow arm for a minute. Sheesh, that was a long time.

I lost sight of her but could still hear her once in a while so I moved further back into the scrape area and headed for a couple trees for cover. She came back in on me before I was set.

I had dropped my pack and was standing between a couple close trees when she came back at me. I kept a tree between us and watched as she came in. A bit downhill but closer and closer. She was at about 25 feet away but still in too much brush for a good shot.

She backed off a bit and I could relax the pucker a little.

That darn doe came back in a fourth time, a little further left, back towards the original trail and our first encounter.

Way too much brush to work my way closer, especially with her "knowing" I was there. Also, to much for a good shot again. Damn. 
With waning light, and legal shooting time coming to an end soon, all I could really do was watch as she moved off to do deer things and live another night.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Big Timber said:


> Funny you mention that. I'm roughly 4-5 miles from where that happened. I've never carried while walking in the woods, but this might be a good time to start.


From what I understand, they'll easily range a 50+ square mile area. So, you're in prime country for an encounter.
I usually don't carry either but I'm certainly thinking any firearm would be better than trying to stab an attacking wolf pack with a broadhead.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

Last night, Saw 1 good 8 point about 10 min before close. Maybe 120" Had deer all over me. Right at last light had a giant about 70 yards out. Hopefully there starting to make mistakes


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out this am and only saw a doe and yearling, but did find a scare and the buck activity on the cameras is picking up


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well here's a good one. My brother had his kid out tonight hunting a field that's about 150 yards off a parking area, public. Ground has some pretty good sign, couple fresh big rubs etc. with about 45 mins left a truck pulls up and two guys start singing, really loud obnoxious made up stuff basically to wreck the hunt. Then they walk the field edge which is a creek bottom, breaking all kinds of limbs and stomping the grounds, then leave. Pretty pathetic especially during a youth hunt. Can't say it really surprises me though....so nothing for his son but a long hot sit.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well this one's still showing up during daylight. Now he just needs to come by when I'm waiting in a tree.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Shot a doe last night in Fond du Lac county. Saw a fork, decent 8 and a really nice 8 over the weekend, activity seems to be picking up


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

HHunter37 said:


> Well here's a good one. My brother had his kid out tonight hunting a field that's about 150 yards off a parking area, public. Ground has some pretty good sign, couple fresh big rubs etc. with about 45 mins left a truck pulls up and two guys start singing, really loud obnoxious made up stuff basically to wreck the hunt. Then they walk the field edge which is a creek bottom, breaking all kinds of limbs and stomping the grounds, then leave. Pretty pathetic especially during a youth hunt. Can't say it really surprises me though....so nothing for his son but a long hot sit.


That is pretty pathetic.
Then they'll run by the supermarket, grab some burgers, all the while talking about how bad it is to kill anything.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

wi_drenxl said:


> Shot a doe last night in Fond du Lac county. Saw a fork, decent 8 and a really nice 8 over the weekend, activity seems to be picking up


Good on ya'


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Shot this buck evening of October 2nd. Green gross score of 132.5 and green net of 124 1/8.


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking buck... Congrats!


----------



## crashnburn (Jun 29, 2015)

Taken this past weekend in marinette county. Taken with 2015 obsession fusion 6 shooting Easton bowfire with rage hypodermic. New setup is great, got it from trophy hunter supply in Seymour and would highly recommend them.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Coupla' good lookin' bucks there, guys. Congrats.
I'm stuck well away from the hunting grounds for a while, wife's medical needs, and can't even practice.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Shapin' up to be a good weekend to be in the woods


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

anyone do any good for youth hunt ? my crew sure didn't last yr both kids 10/11 took a buck each, this yr the weather got ridiculously warm and no one saw a deer the whole weekend


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

bowhunter518 said:


> anyone do any good for youth hunt ? my crew sure didn't last yr both kids 10/11 took a buck each, this yr the weather got ridiculously warm and no one saw a deer the whole weekend



First the warm weather, now these crazy winds! I hope they lay down after today. I need to get out there!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful tonight. Little windy but it's right in my face here. Perfect wind. Nothing big on cam yet. Thinking about making a few m9xk scrapes around the food plot before I head for home tonight. Good luck fellas.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Sounds like I will be hitting it at a good time when I get home during the last week of october!! Cant wait for a couple weeks!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Looking like this weekend could be good. First good cold snap. And I have off Fri. Can't wait.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

PY Bucks said:


> Looking like this weekend could be good. First good cold snap. And I have off Fri. Can't wait.


Lucky, it should be the first of many good weekends


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

PY Bucks said:


> Looking like this weekend could be good. First good cold snap. And I have off Fri. Can't wait.


Yup. Looking forward to it. I should be able to get back into the woods this weekend. Plus, the wife is going to be out of my hair. That means even more woods time.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Its finally here !! Cold weather - I plan on filling my tag after work Fri. and if that fails it will happen Sat. morning . Good luck everyone .


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Its finally here !! Cold weather - I plan on filling my tag after work Fri. and if that fails it will happen Sat. morning . Good luck everyone .


I hear you, I expect to see some bruisers fall this weekend.


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

I've only been out a couple of times, October is just to hit or miss for our place. I've seen 3 small does and a spike buck. The farmer chopped the corn we had on our property and was out discing up the field last night. Good cold weekend coming up, hoping the better bucks get on their feet.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I got out on Saturday night and saw a real nice 10 and a huge bodied 6 but the wind was not in my favor for the direction they came out at. the 10 was out about 90 yards when he caught my scent and hopped off. It was fun and all but the wind sucked for that direction as I was hoping they would come out from the west of my stand instead of north.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

just does for now. still mostly nocturnal, but getting a few stragglers in the AM. wind was just brutal today with snow (yep, snow), hail, rain....all in about 5 min. then back to 54 degrees. Friday high is about 41, but I gotta go to work until the 24th.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

The end of the work day can't come soon enough, really excited to see what this cold front will bring


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Countin the hours before I am against a big hickory tree with an Elite in my hand and death in my eyes . Here we go !!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Couple of hours till I get out tonight, wind is in the right dirrection and with this cold comming in I am hoping to see something! 

Good luck to all who get out this weekend!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wish I was going out tonight :-( Should be a great night.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Countin the hours before I am against a big hickory tree with an Elite in my hand and death in my eyes . Here we go !!


Thats funny haha


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

In a stand now. Good wind and a beautiful view. Hoping to see something today. Only second time out so far this season.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Should be a good sit tonight. Freshened up the scrapes, and may do a little grunting tonight. Good luck boys and girls.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Scored on this big bodied 10 point this am. Had 2 more bucks come through. Starting to see more buck movement on the cameras. Good luck to all this weekend.
UT


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

^^very nice you're getting me excited for tomorrow.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Learned a hard lesson this afternoon! After watching a tall racked 8 with a huge body for almost an hour before he gave me a shot, I decided to stop him with a meep. He was then on edge when I released the arrow I watched him drop 10 inches from the time my arrow left the bow and travel 35 yards to him and went clear over his back. I am glad I am not dealing with a wounded deer but I will just take the shot on a walking deer next time. Oh that was fun to watch him for that amount of time!!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Didn't see a single deer this evening. Was pretty disappointed and my feet were froze. Gonna loosen the laces on my boots in the morning.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I will be going out this afternoon again. Thinking about trying to get my father in law to come along along, its like pulling teeth to get him to go with me though.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seen a small buck work a scrape earlier, nothing since. Haven't hunter any real good spots yet this year.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Seen 5 bucks last night in the driveway. Had family commitments so I couldnt hunt. One was a big 10 140 -150 class 30 min before closing. Two 2 yr olds were sparring in the field a hour before closing.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Had a nubby and 2yr old last night work by me. Seen a deer running thru field at dark.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Quiet morning by me. Not a single deer. We'll see what this afternoon brings.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

utprizewire said:


> Scored on this big bodied 10 point this am. Had 2 more bucks come through. Starting to see more buck movement on the cameras. Good luck to all this weekend.
> UT


Nice work, and, that is a pretty hefty looking fella.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

I just can not get over this wind! Every single day, more wind!


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

PGA07 said:


> I just can not get over this wind! Every single day, more wind!


Just thinking the same thing. It's crazy


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

PGA07 said:


> I just can not get over this wind! Every single day, more wind!


go hunting. better than sitting on the couch. I'd hunt, but I have something going on later......4 does and a spike yesterday afternoon is all I saw.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Kicked a couple out from under my stand on the way in. Hoping something comes by again.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Seen a deer every night. Buck was huge bodies packing on fat. Was all by hiself


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I had 2 large 8's bumping antlers for about 20 minutes tonight until they decided to run off the smaller 8. There were 8 doe and about 20 yearling fawns out there tonight too. It was an exciting evening but again I cam home with nothing, I had 2 fawns playing under my stand for almost 40 minutes!


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Had a little fork grunting and chase triplet fawns right under me this morning. Mom came through a few moments later too. Testosterone continues to climb in these bucks.


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

My cousin shot a 5 1/2yr 8 old last night that he didn't know about, but I sure did. He was very patternable though. He'd show up in June/July disappear and like clockwork show up Oct. 15th. I looked at my cameras today he showed up on the 14th. He just did the same thing over and over, but when he finally got big enough last year he was so busted up I had to let him go. I did get to help with the tracking so at least I know what happened to him.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

opossum said:


> My cousin shot a 5 1/2yr 8 old last night that he didn't know about, but I sure did. He was very patternable though. He'd show up in June/July disappear and like clockwork show up Oct. 15th. I looked at my cameras today he showed up on the 14th. He just did the same thing over and over, but when he finally got big enough last year he was so busted up I had to let him go. I did get to help with the tracking so at least I know what happened to him.


Pics??


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Had a good sit tonight . First time out this season . I had a doe and fawn come by about 5:00 the fawn bedded under my stand for about 40 minutes . The doe came back for the fawn and they went out into the cut corn field by my stand . About 5 minutes later had a little 10 point run the Doe off the field . He then made a scrape and rubbed a couple trees . Around 6:10-6:15 had two more bucks come into the field . One was a nice 10 point I have been getting on camera quite a bit probably right around 140 inches they just milled around in the field eating about 150 yards away . Right at dusk another deer came in the field about 200 yards away . It was to dark to see exactly what it was . But the body looked bigger than the 10 point that was feeding . I can't wait for Halloween weekend things should be really going by then .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Countin the hours before I am against a big hickory tree with an Elite in my hand and death in my eyes . Here we go !!


Well , not what i set out for but never look a gift horse in the face (or a doe) . I do not have the ability to not shoot . First sit , first deer - i believe thats battin a 100 % .


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Well , not what i set out for but never look a gift horse in the face (or a doe) . I do not have the ability to not shoot . First sit , first deer - i believe thats battin a 100 % .
> View attachment 3068642


Success is success and meat on the table.
Good job.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone have success grunting or rattling yet?


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Anyone have success grunting or rattling yet?


I'll let you no. Grabbed the horns. Thought what the heck why not. They were sparring for about an hour this am. And had a knock down drag out go on Fri night right at dark. All hell broke loose. Going to try it later.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Made it out Saturday morning for the first time this year. Didn't see anything. Spent the late morning finishing up some treestand work so everything is ready to go for some hard hunting starting next weekend.

Fun fact of the day: Deer will mow down brassica plots even before they frost. We planted several small plots (real small, only about 20-30 feet wide by 60 feet long) in the corners of the crop field that the farmer missed. Set up some cameras on them a couple weeks ago to see what was already eating down the brassicas. Check the memory card and in two weeks I had over 1000 pictures of deer eating and sparring in one food plot.

Also saw a lot of scrapes and big rubs popping up on the field edges.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Next 3 days in the 70's! You have got to be freaking kidding me!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Anyone have success grunting or rattling yet?


Yup, grunted in an 8 on friday.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Starting Thursday every moment I get will be spent in a tree stand, all day sits start Friday and continue until thanksgiving. I'm pumped


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Went out Saturday morning and didn't see squat, not even a squirrel. It wasn't as cold as forecasted. Sat last night and saw 4 different little bucks. 2 were sparring under another stand and 2 walked right underneath me. Those 2 were a small spike and basket 6. My BIL watched a nice buck walk about 300 yards from his stand, right under a different stand.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm jealous. My next outing isn't until 11/4. Miss the woods big time


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Dylbilly said:


> Starting Thursday every moment I get will be spent in a tree stand, all day sits start Friday and continue until thanksgiving. I'm pumped


Awesome. You don't think its a not early to lay on hard?

Will you save your best stands for later on or cold fronts?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

ozzz said:


> Awesome. You don't think its a not early to lay on hard?
> 
> Will you save your best stands for later on or cold fronts?


I have a couple that I'll save for my vacation(first 2 weeks of November ) but the rest are good all day stands. This weekend might be a little early for all day sits but if I don't sit all day I'll wonder " what if I sat all day", this way I gave it my best shot and will know forsure.


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

*Iowa County buck*







I got this one this weekend been after him for two years !!


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, great job, nice buck. What time of day?


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

deanrb said:


> View attachment 3077554
> I got this one this weekend been after him for two years !!


nice..good job


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

He came in to check a scrape Friday night at about 6 pm. I waited a hour and couldn't find blood after dark so backed out. I found him in the morning 75 yards away in the Crp field.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

deanrb said:


> View attachment 3077554
> I got this one this weekend been after him for two years !!


Great buck!


----------



## Cbrew212 (Oct 19, 2011)

Went and sat and walked some public that a buddy and I found in southwestern WI this past weekend. Decent amount of prerut signs (including a rub on a 8" dia. Maple) and also saw a 130" and a buck a little smaller while shining. My first year seriously hunting in the hills so it will be a learning experience, but I'm confident that I will get the opportunity. Looking more at contours rather than just wooded funnels so we'll see how that works. Learned real quick that scent control is TOUGH out there. Also no sign of any hunters out there so that's exciting. It is public though so pray for my trophy cam that I left out there. Nice buck Deano!


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cbrew212 said:


> Went and sat and walked some public that a buddy and I found in southwestern WI this past weekend. Decent amount of prerut signs (including a rub on a 8" dia. Maple) and also saw a 130" and a buck a little smaller while shining. My first year seriously hunting in the hills so it will be a learning experience, but I'm confident that I will get the opportunity. Looking more at contours rather than just wooded funnels so we'll see how that works. Learned real quick that scent control is TOUGH out there. Also no sign of any hunters out there so that's exciting. It is public though so pray for my trophy cam that I left out there. Nice buck Deano!


Nice what county??


----------



## Cbrew212 (Oct 19, 2011)

blaze165 said:


> Nice what county??


Crawford


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Cbrew212 said:


> Crawford


That's a good county


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

deanrb said:


> View attachment 3077554
> I got this one this weekend been after him for two years !!


Nice!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice buck deanrb! 
Congrats!


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I was out on Friday and Saturday. Unfortunately our neighbor has been logging his 160 acres for the past two months so the deer patterns are pretty messed up. Friday morning I didn't see a thing. Friday evening I had a 1.5 5pt come in around 5pm. He gave me a shot, but I'm looking for mature deer. Around 6pm I had a huge group of deer move through in the distance right past the stand I decided not to sit in. Saturday morning I saw a bunch run off when my other neighbor drove through at 6:15am. Saturday evening I had my best action of the season. A bunch of does and fawns at random times and about 5:45 I had a pretty nice 1.5 7pt come in directly behind me. He was hardly moving because turkeys were making a ruckus near by. He stayed by me until shooting light ended. He was grunting quite a bit towards the turkeys unless there was another deer that I couldn't see. We also had a daylight pic of a 120's 8pt for our first mature daylight picture since early september. I also notice quite a few rubs in the area mainly on field edges. I didn't see any in the woods yet. Still a lot of night time mature buck movement. It's getting close. Unfortunatley I have to winterize the house next weekend so I'll have to stay out of the woods for an extra week.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

No bucks showing up here yet. Nothing on cam, nothing hitting the scrapes......


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cbrew212 said:


> Crawford


I hunt Crawford . All private land though . I know a few good public places that very few people bow hunt in Crawford . Gun hunting is a different story though .


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Got out in the woods last night and this morning. Last night saw over 12 deer. No mature bucks but a couple decent 2 year olds. A couple bucks were snorting at each other and the larger chased the other one away. Saw a small broken 6 work a scrape line. Saw a ton of deer shining that night with a few decent bucks. All the does we saw seemed to be in groups. Didn't see anything this morning but the farmer was out working the field by me which didn't help.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

And the sucky weather continues.

Another thing.......

I bow hunt the same land I turkey hunt. I haven't seen a frigin bird yet!


----------



## Cbrew212 (Oct 19, 2011)

lee31 said:


> I hunt Crawford . All private land though . I know a few good public places that very few people bow hunt in Crawford . Gun hunting is a different story though .


Ever had any success there? Talked to a couple mfl land owners and they said there's a lot of crossbow hunters and orientals in the area


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cbrew212 said:


> Ever had any success there? Talked to a couple mfl land owners and they said there's a lot of crossbow hunters and orientals in the area


Yeah I have had good sucess there . I grew up in Crawford county pretty muched lived there my whole 30 plus years of exestince . My family has a couple farms in Crawford . There are some huge deer in Crawford there just not as many as some of the other counties that border it . But the quality is great . As for hmongs they usually only hunt during the rifle season . They do some squirille hunting too . I only no this because some there is some public land about a mile from my grandparents farm. I don't see many archery hunters there . I dunno about the crossbow hunters I don't think there are to many around . But I also don't hunt public land . I have access to about 1500 private acres so I have never bothered with public .


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cbrew212 said:


> Ever had any success there? Talked to a couple mfl land owners and they said there's a lot of crossbow hunters and orientals in the area


My uncle did take a 169 gross 12 point of MFL land in 2013 in Crawford county . If u put in some time on some of the MFL properties u will see a fair share of bucks that go over 140 inches . During the archery season that is . Rifle season on some of these public places are a joke . Way to many gun hunters wondering around I'm suprised nobody has been shot in some of these places .


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Can't wait to fl back next week. Hopefully you guys will save a deer for me


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hunted WI for the first time last night on our 80 acres near Fredric. I saw 3 bucks and 2 does. A small 8 and small 6 both came to the horns around 4:30, the 6 point stayed a while and made a scrape. Then about 6:15 I had a lone doe come in from the east. I heard a deer coming from the west and it turned out to be a bigger 6 point. He chased the doe off(she wanted nothing to do with him) he milled around looking for that doe, grunting and acting tough.

Seems like the younger bucks are starting to move around. I am guessing it should be really good this time next week...


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Next week for sure


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

So. Wi. - Dane , Iowa are gonna be great starting next week . Just like clockwork and as sure as the sun will rise set everyday . My nocturnal buck should be killable next week for sure .


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

deanrb said:


> He came in to check a scrape Friday night at about 6 pm. I waited a hour and couldn't find blood after dark so backed out. I found him in the morning 75 yards away in the Crp field.


Nice buck! I bet that was a long night...


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't get to hunt last weekend, but both of my hunting partners saw bucks harassing (not so much chasing) does. Seems pretty early. Looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Haven't been out for a few weeks but I'm really looking forward to this weekend. Gonna try and focus on getting my girlfriend her first buck this year.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Sunday morning looks decent.


----------



## wisbooner3932 (Feb 5, 2011)

Went out this morning and saw 4 antlerless deer (2 adult does, 1 doe fawn and a nubbin buck). They came about 5 yards from me and I was only sitting about 12 feet up. Its always cool to have them that close. I have yet to see a buck this season (9 hunts) but the trail cams are starting to show a lot of new bucks moving into the area.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Shot a doe tonight but she ducked and I think I hit her in the back straps. I'll be out in the morning looking but don't have much hopes on this one. This is a first for me. She was about 20 yards and I was in a brush blind and she ducked some then ran 50 yards and looked back then walked into the woods. I'm really disappointed right now.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! 

I was expecting another October lul, but I noticed a lot of deer moving about last evening as I drove to our little rural church, so I decided to hunt tonight on my friend's dairy farm before it rains on Friday
.
Deer everywhere! It helped that I hunted a brand new stand next to a freshly picked corn field a good distance from any other hunters. I had at least four decent bucks move through my zone, and I almost had a shot on the biggest 8-pointer before he stopped at the fence edge and turned away. Two more steps and I would have had him!!! 

The bucks were chasing each other and grunting. The does were not receptive, but the bucks are starting to establish territory rights for sure.

The weather was clear, crisp, and beautiful. I could hear them coming through the dry leaves and cut corn over 200 yards away. Barred owls calling, coyotes howling, geese wings whistling by, and my heartbeat pounding as several bucks turned my direction before walking just out of range. 

I've seen a big 10-pointer on my trail cam, so maybe he's meant to be mine. Or maybe not. I'll leave that up to the man above...

Such a thrill. I am blessed! I love bow hunting! I love this time of year!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Just watched the video looks like a back strap hit. I'll post a pic


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone out today in the rain?


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

I am. Jumped two does going into stand about 25 minutes ago. 
Be out till sun down. On camera deer are moving more the last day or so.
few smaller buck getting frisky/sparing with each other.
should be a good start to a decent weekend. Good luck fellow AT'ers.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out this am. Didn't see anything but have a few bucks pushing each other around on camera and about 5 bucks checking a scrape. However all buck pics are at night. Time and date is wrong as the remote for the camera broke years ago.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Had a fairly nice night last night, with a young spike spending 15 minutes, 5 to 7 yards from me, just drinking and feeding. Based on the weather last night, I thought I'd give this morning a go. Total bust. Settled into stand around 5:30, wind blowing almost 15 (was supposed to be 5) and never saw a deer. Left at 10. May get out tomorrow afternoon/evening and am thinking of sunday. Sunday looks the best and then the end of next week. 

Anyone else in central or southern part of the state notice the rapid color change and disappearance of the leaves the last couple days?


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Have a nub buck by me now. 20 yards broadside. Just eating away in our small food plot of clover and sweet rye grass.
wish my granddaughter was here to take the shot 
Maybe big brother will be by today?


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm heading down to Southern Juneau/Eastern Vernon county tomorrow morning to get camp ready for the week of 11-1...We're going to stay and sit Sat night and Sunday morning. I can't wait!!! 
There just aren't many deer way up here in Oneida Co. It's getting pretty frustrating trying to find anything decent to chase up here.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

jmarv said:


> I'm heading down to Southern Juneau/Eastern Vernon county tomorrow morning to get camp ready for the week of 11-1...We're going to stay and sit Sat night and Sunday morning. I can't wait!!!
> There just aren't many deer way up here in Oneida Co. It's getting pretty frustrating trying to find anything decent to chase up here.



As someone who eventually wants property there, that doesn't sound good. We also would mind being in either Sawyer, Rusk or Price.


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been seeing more deer this year. The deer are coming back...I'm just struggling finding any good mature bucks this year. I've had cameras out on mineral sites and good trails since July, and I've only gotten one racked buck on camera. I've been running anywhere from 3-5 cameras non stop. 
It used to be that anywhere you put cameras out, you'd find at least a respectable 15" 8pt....Not the case (for me) this year. My guess is that with the "buck only" units for the past few years up here, people have been shooting anything with antlers to fill their freezers. Now we're seeing a bunch of does and fawns (which is encouraging), along with spikes and forks, but not much else. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

jmarv said:


> I've been seeing more deer this year. The deer are coming back...I'm just struggling finding any good mature bucks this year. I've had cameras out on mineral sites and good trails since July, and I've only gotten one racked buck on camera. I've been running anywhere from 3-5 cameras non stop.
> It used to be that anywhere you put cameras out, you'd find at least a respectable 15" 8pt....Not the case (for me) this year. My guess is that with the "buck only" units for the past few years up here, people have been shooting anything with antlers to fill their freezers. Now we're seeing a bunch of does and fawns (which is encouraging), along with spikes and forks, but not much else. But that is just my opinion.



Sounds like the majority of public land places, anywhere.


----------



## njorg (Feb 22, 2012)

PGA07 said:


> Sounds like the majority of public land places, anywhere.


It's like that in private land to in the buck only area in wi. I had a camera in my land sence early augest and i haven't had a buck pic yet.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't been out since Sunday morn when I moved a stand in one of my favorite spots... on the walk to the stand today I had multiple scrape lines. It's just starting a little baby rain now so hopefully it stays like this and I get some deer movement tonight.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Lots of young bucks laying alongside the roads


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

PGA07 said:


> As someone who eventually wants property there, that doesn't sound good. We also would mind being in either Sawyer, Rusk or Price.


Sawyer is not a good choice for deer hunting.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

walkerrunner said:


> Lots of young bucks laying alongside the roads


Agree


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

jmarv said:


> I've been seeing more deer this year. The deer are coming back...I'm just struggling finding any good mature bucks this year. I've had cameras out on mineral sites and good trails since July, and I've only gotten one racked buck on camera. I've been running anywhere from 3-5 cameras non stop.
> It used to be that anywhere you put cameras out, you'd find at least a respectable 15" 8pt....Not the case (for me) this year. My guess is that with the "buck only" units for the past few years up here, people have been shooting anything with antlers to fill their freezers. Now we're seeing a bunch of does and fawns (which is encouraging), along with spikes and forks, but not much else. But that is just my opinion.


Last yr at the gas station all i saw was small bucks....


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Any info for the Galesville area? I leave tomorrow for a hunt in the area. I am already fired up and seems like the weather should be good.


----------



## ksteckling (Sep 4, 2015)

Shot this 10 pointer last week Sunday morning in central wi. This is my second buck to harvest in 15 years with the first only being a spike. Might not be a trophy to most people but to me it is a great accomplishment. The best part of it was it was a great shot and the deer went down 60 yards from where I had shot. Didn't think this day would come but patients and practice finally paid off. Good luck to everyone on this thread and I hope your season is as successful as mine.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

PGA07 said:


> .
> 
> Anyone else in central or southern part of the state notice the rapid color change and disappearance of the leaves the last couple days?


Yup. Got a place in South Central WI and one Southeast WI. Changes have been dramatic. Kinda like, suddenly today, it's fall. But it's still warm.


----------



## The Next Level (Sep 17, 2015)

ksteckling said:


> Shot this 10 pointer last week Sunday morning in central wi. This is my second buck to harvest in 15 years with the first only being a spike. Might not be a trophy to most people but to me it is a great accomplishment. The best part of it was it was a great shot and the deer went down 60 yards from where I had shot. Didn't think this day would come but patients and practice finally paid off. Good luck to everyone on this thread and I hope your season is as successful as mine.
> View attachment 3102473
> 
> View attachment 3102505


Congrats! Looks like a trophy to me!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

ksteckling said:


> Shot this 10 pointer last week Sunday morning in central wi. This is my second buck to harvest in 15 years with the first only being a spike. Might not be a trophy to most people but to me it is a great accomplishment. The best part of it was it was a great shot and the deer went down 60 yards from where I had shot. Didn't think this day would come but patients and practice finally paid off. Good luck to everyone on this thread and I hope your season is as successful as mine.
> View attachment 3102473
> 
> View attachment 3102505


Nice. Good job.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Windy one out today.. Not a lot of deer movement with all this cloud cover but it's shaping up to be a good afternoon. Full moon in a few days so they're gonna be moving.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Went out this morning saw one small buck nothing else. Great morning though. Colors past peak here


----------



## Lothbrok (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## Raehunt12 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wet but good morning in central WI. Saw a fork push a doe through and saw my target buck 50-60 yrds to the south. Tried to grunt him in but no luck as he went the other direction. Then had an 8 ptr thats a bit too small 25 yrds broadside.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Saw a little fork harassing a few does, grunting while running them. Messed with him a little bit let him walk away, grunt him in and repeat. Was a good morning


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Was gonna head out this evening, but decided against it. Will be doing a morning and evening sit tomorrow


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I will be sitting this evening when the wife gets back from class! Hope it turns out to be as good as last weekend! I only get to hunt about 1 evening a week this year, if I push it and want to piss of the wife I can sit 2 LOL


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I will be here in the morning. Hopefully something like this repeats itself, conditions should be good.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Im leaving for WI Monday morning for the week! I hope things turn and start rockin! I have a friend near Pepin and he hasnt even seen a deer for the last 2 days. 

The right time is near, im confident!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

SWIFFY said:


> Im leaving for WI Monday morning for the week! I hope things turn and start rockin! I have a friend near Pepin and he hasnt even seen a deer for the last 2 days.
> 
> The right time is near, im confident!


You should be good. I had a decent two year old dogging does in a food plot in the evening and a mature buck lingering in a food plot the next morning last weekend. IF you are and an area with bucks/good bucks they will be moving.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Seen 4 new scrapes today. All were fresh.


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

ozzz said:


> You should be good. I had a decent two year old dogging does in a food plot in the evening and a mature buck lingering in a food plot the next morning last weekend. IF you are and an area with bucks/good bucks they will be moving.


I agree! We have some big shooters on camera in daylight on scrapes lately. Just not where hes at evidently!


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

In a tree right now. Unfortunately the neighbor saw me come in. He is currently driving his atv up and down the property line about 100 yards away. Unfortunately I only own 8 acres, and he owns 4 and lives right here unlike me. He is staying on his side so not much I can do besides wait it out. He has been a problem since I asked him to take down a stand that he had on my property. I just don't understand some people. 
Weather and wind was perfect for tonight. I do have pictures of a nice buck that I'm hoping to catch up with. But I'm frustrated right now to say the least.


----------



## 100%fairchase (Jul 25, 2011)

Harvested this buck September 29, bucks were definitely in the bachelor groups a little later this year. Had a great High Pressure System come in after a few days of low pressure. Harvested with my Hoyt CRX at 12 yards.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just saw they have changed the weather for tomorrow. Was supposed to be calm, now they are calling for winds 10-15 again and overcast.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Blowing like crazy in Waushars county now and doesn't show it letting up tomorrow either. 

No decent bucks on cameras in daylight yet.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

walkerrunner said:


> In a tree right now. Unfortunately the neighbor saw me come in. He is currently driving his atv up and down the property line about 100 yards away. Unfortunately I only own 8 acres, and he owns 4 and lives right here unlike me. He is staying on his side so not much I can do besides wait it out. He has been a problem since I asked him to take down a stand that he had on my property. I just don't understand some people.
> Weather and wind was perfect for tonight. I do have pictures of a nice buck that I'm hoping to catch up with. But I'm frustrated right now to say the least.


I got a friend that has the exact same problem..only the OP doesn't hunt he does it just to be a dick..


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

Had a crazy night. 2 shooters came in after hours as I was waiting for some deer to clear out the food plot. One let out a huge grunt was after I doe. Rut is starting!!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

100%fairchase said:


> View attachment 3105009
> View attachment 3105033
> 
> Harvested this buck September 29, bucks were definitely in the bachelor groups a little later this year. Had a great High Pressure System come in after a few days of low pressure. Harvested with my Hoyt CRX at 12 yards.


Wow. Nice.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Shot this buck on Oct 23. It made a scrape 20yds in front of me before I shot it.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Not going to make it out tonight, but what an awesome morning!

32 degrees, calm winds, clear skies, just beautiful. Saw a doe trotting past, from right to left and about 30 yards. Then I hear grunting! This little 4 point was running this does, grunting all the while. Hilarious! You could hear that grunting a long ways away this morning too. Then, 2 other does made their way to their bedding area. Then, another doe works her way into the bedding area. Then the 4 point is 3 yards away, below me. No shots, but a great morning.

Folks, we are at the beginning of it!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Had a stud grunting and snort wheezing at a small one this morning.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not even seeing small bucks moving by us (Outagamie). Few does per sit but that's about it. Thought 20 degree drop would help but no luck. Soon enough it'll pick up.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

walkerrunner said:


> In a tree right now. Unfortunately the neighbor saw me come in. He is currently driving his atv up and down the property line about 100 yards away. Unfortunately I only own 8 acres, and he owns 4 and lives right here unlike me. He is staying on his side so not much I can do besides wait it out. He has been a problem since I asked him to take down a stand that he had on my property. I just don't understand some people.
> Weather and wind was perfect for tonight. I do have pictures of a nice buck that I'm hoping to catch up with. But I'm frustrated right now to say the least.


That sounds like Hunter harassment to me, which is illegal even if he is staying on his land. I'd call your local warden and at least have a conversation about it. He may be willing to go have a talk with the neighbor which may be enough.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Went out for the first time since Sept. 12th and didn't see a thing. Had one blow at me as I was walking in. Oh well, it felt good to be in the stand again!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw a 2.5 year old 8 point sniffing around tonight about 1 hour before sunset. Thats it....


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

Any of you guys in northern wi? I just moved to Hayward and it's been really slow so far. Was getting night pictures of decent 3.5-4.5 year olds but this last week has been garbage. I'm not by any agriculture, so I've been putting out corn 1-2 times per week to attract the does.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

iammuskyunter said:


> Shot this buck on Oct 23. It made a scrape 20yds in front of me before I shot it.
> View attachment 3108825
> 
> View attachment 3108833


Extremely nice.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

El Duderino said:


> That sounds like Hunter harassment to me, which is illegal even if he is staying on his land. I'd call your local warden and at least have a conversation about it. He may be willing to go have a talk with the neighbor which may be enough.


I just learned something. Didn't know about hunter harassment if they were on their property. Thanks.


----------



## polkhunter (Aug 28, 2010)

G5- Not real sure, but be careful putting out there that you are baiting I think it is still banned for our area.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

El Duderino said:


> That sounds like Hunter harassment to me, which is illegal even if he is staying on his land. I'd call your local warden and at least have a conversation about it. He may be willing to go have a talk with the neighbor which may be enough.


if you can record the events it always makes it better. Even if you just want to the guy talked to.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

It is slow in SE WI as well. I have been saving stands for now and finally decided to sit in one last night and didn't see a single deer.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Beyond excited for this up coming weekend, my 10 day vacation starts Thursday after work


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't seen any chasing in Fond du Lac county yet. My Dad had a young 8 pt dogging 4 doe by him in Jackson county Sunday morning


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hunted near Wheeler on Saturday night and had a great hunt. Saw 8-12 deer(wondering if I saw a couple twice). One border line 8 point and a fork horn. They were grunting and chasing the does who wanted nothing to do with them. My buddy was hunting 1/4 mile from me had a big buck chasing a doe all night at about 100 yards.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a good weekend in Adams County. Pretty good movement in the evenings. I had two young bucks, 8 pt and a 9 pt come right underneath me (they were still traveling together). But I did see three different bucks trailing does on the drive home to Madison last night. I was able to watch one for awhile, he was definitely following the doe but not very aggressively. 10 more days until I have 10 straight days off!


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

27/ 60 NOCAM HTR 450 gr FMJ w/ Buzzcuts
also took a doe. watched both deer drop from the stand. Great Morning!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Super buck!

Had a busted up 8 seeking around this morning.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Oppie56 said:


> 27/ 60 NOCAM HTR 450 gr FMJ w/ Buzzcuts
> also took a doe. watched both deer drop from the stand. Great Morning!
> View attachment 3115553
> View attachment 3115561


Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Oppie56 said:


> 27/ 60 NOCAM HTR 450 gr FMJ w/ Buzzcuts
> also took a doe. watched both deer drop from the stand. Great Morning!
> View attachment 3115553
> View attachment 3115561


Great buck and great shot!


----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)

^^^^^^
Thanks everyone!!! It was a great day in the woods!!!


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Oppie56 said:


> 27/ 60 NOCAM HTR 450 gr FMJ w/ Buzzcuts
> also took a doe. watched both deer drop from the stand. Great Morning!
> View attachment 3115553
> View attachment 3115561


Congrats on a fine buck. Thursday can't come quick enough.


----------



## jmarv (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful buck!!! And nice shot!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow nice buck


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

polkhunter said:


> G5- Not real sure, but be careful putting out there that you are baiting I think it is still banned for our area.


he is good to go as long as he is in hayward (saywer co) http://dnr.wi.gov/files/PDF/pubs/wm/WM0456.pdf


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on all the nice bucks taken. Nothing really going on in Buffalo county yet. Lots of corn coming off, so hoping that starts pushing the deer around.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Another evening sit last night...another night of no deer. It's been painfully slow around us. Hoping things start to pick up. Got a few days off over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

c_lou said:


> Another evening sit last night...another night of no deer. It's been painfully slow around us. Hoping things start to pick up. Got a few days off over the next 2 weeks.


Crazy how different deer activity can be even within the same county. My dad has a friend who was hunting up in Buffalo County (don't know exactly where) last week and he said he saw several big bucks and some were checking out does.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

A wolf was video taped in sw WI last week close to where I hunt. About 20 miles north of me a buddy had another on his trail cam. DNR says there are not wolves in southwest WI. What a bunch of crap. Looks like the pistol is going with me from now on.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

craigxt said:


> A wolf was video taped in sw WI last week close to where I hunt. About 20 miles north of me a buddy had another on his trail cam. DNR says there are not wolves in southwest WI. What a bunch of crap. Looks like the pistol is going with me from now on.


The DNR acknowledges wolf population in the SW part of the state. 3-4 months ago there was an article in the Wisconsin Outdoor Newspaper where a third party did what they called a "minimum population estimate". If I remember right I think they did it by county in the northern part of the state, but due to repeated reports of wolf sightings in Crawford County they did a count there as well. The "minimum population estimate" for Crawford County was about 150. By the DNR's own admission they said the actual population is likely double the "minimum population estimate".


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Oppie56 said:


> 27/ 60 NOCAM HTR 450 gr FMJ w/ Buzzcuts
> also took a doe. watched both deer drop from the stand. Great Morning!
> View attachment 3115553
> View attachment 3115561


Sweet Beast!
And a doe to boot. Awesome!


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like south winds and warm temps next week. Wondering if I took the right week off this year... I figure with the rutting moon being tonight that Nov 2-6 would be better than 9-13! (if you believe in that..)


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

DCStudent said:


> Crazy how different deer activity can be even within the same county. My dad has a friend who was hunting up in Buffalo County (don't know exactly where) last week and he said he saw several big bucks and some were checking out does.


I was out by Modena this past weekend and saw 1 small buck. Came by and worked a scrape. Otherwise nothing. My uncle lives on the property and has been seeing activity started to ramp up. Still alot of night pics though.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

imthenewking said:


> Looks like south winds and warm temps next week. Wondering if I took the right week off this year... I figure with the rutting moon being tonight that Nov 2-6 would be better than 9-13! (if you believe in that..)


I don't believe in that, but 2-6 should be just fine. Like every year, you know what will hit the fan this weekend and then there will be sporadic awesome hunting days sprinkled in until gun season. Some will claim the rut will be over the Nov. 1st. Some will say it started on the 17th. Some will say it never happened. That said, spend any amount of time in the stand from now until the gun opener, and you are going to have a couple of real good hunts.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

El Duderino said:


> I don't believe in that, but 2-6 should be just fine. Like every year, you know what will hit the fan this weekend and then there will be sporadic awesome hunting days sprinkled in until gun season. Some will claim the rut will be over the Nov. 1st. Some will say it started on the 17th. Some will say it never happened. That said, spend any amount of time in the stand from now until the gun opener, and you are going to have a couple of real good hunts.


I have off from the 30th to to the 9th, so I should hit it right regardless! Most of my big guys are still very nocturnal so hope they stay that way til Halloween.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

DCStudent said:


> Crazy how different deer activity can be even within the same county. My dad has a friend who was hunting up in Buffalo County (don't know exactly where) last week and he said he saw several big bucks and some were checking out does.


Same here, I am in the northern part of Buffalo and last weekend I saw 9 different bucks in 3 sits and 4 of them were over 150


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Almost hit a monster Buck chasing does across the road and an open field at 530 this evening. Have seen some busted up 2.5 year olds seeking hard.

Thinking about a first all day sit tomorrow. Should be good after the rain stops.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

i saw a basket 6 pointer driving home from work. He crossed the road about 5:30pm with lots of daylight to spare. Can't wait to hunt Friday evening.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Been hunting Polk and St Croix county quite a bit the last couple weeks. Saw a buck chasing a doe three days ago but she wanted nothing to do with him. Other than that just a lot of does and a few small bucks. Hopefully Friday they get going a little more. Some family said they were chasing like mad over in Clark county.


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey guys first post on Archerytalk. Been hunting in Polk county all my life. Me and my friends started a web series called SeriouslyLethalTV where we mainly self film our hunts. Our theme is very vloggy and shares the journey that goes along with harvesting a mature buck.

Check out one of our latest vidoes of Mike self filming his 9 point.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckHyzBnu58Y


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

craigxt said:


> A wolf was video taped in sw WI last week close to where I hunt. About 20 miles north of me a buddy had another on his trail cam. DNR says there are not wolves in southwest WI. What a bunch of crap. Looks like the pistol is going with me from now on.


I guess if the DNR says there aren't any by you then you will have to get out and hunt some big yotes.


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Same here, I am in the northern part of Buffalo and last weekend I saw 9 different bucks in 3 sits and 4 of them were over 150


Howdy Neighbor


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

My boss has been hunting every day and has been showing me footage of big boys on their feet that he has recorded with his phone.. several 140s+ moving in daylight. Nothing close enough yet, but its cool to see! This is in Walworth County.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Couple more days of this work week and I am off next week . Sure cant come soon enough - its gonna be GOOD !! Rain in the forecast I see - oh well .


----------



## cf7go (Aug 20, 2008)

This was taken Monday this week in Brookfield WI....in a friends front yard!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

cf7go said:


> This was taken Monday this week in Brookfield WI....in a friends front yard!
> 
> View attachment 3127146


And my first thought was, "Great way to fill two tags."


----------



## SeriouslyLethal (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

cf7go said:


> This was taken Monday this week in Brookfield WI....in a friends front yard!


I work in Brookfield...you're friend need someone to relieve him of that buck?? :wink:


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

craigxt said:


> A wolf was video taped in sw WI last week close to where I hunt. About 20 miles north of me a buddy had another on his trail cam. DNR says there are not wolves in southwest WI. What a bunch of crap. Looks like the pistol is going with me from now on.


I actually had a warden tell me that they are as far south as mid Ill now, he also was able to give me some information on the one that followed me a couple of times. Not all wardens will deny it.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone hunt on FML properties? I have a few public places that I hunt and a couple private, but I just recently started looking into FML properties. Just looking for some input.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

c_lou said:


> Howdy Neighbor


Howdy. What township do you hunt in the county? I am in Nelson.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

DCStudent said:


> I work in Brookfield...you're friend need someone to relieve him of that buck?? :wink:


There's no hunting in Brookfield. I think they use snipers to control the herd.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

JDM4 said:


> Does anyone hunt on FML properties? I have a few public places that I hunt and a couple private, but I just recently started looking into FML properties. Just looking for some input.


I think you mean MFL. And becareful not all MFL properties are open to public hunters.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> I think you mean MFL. And becareful not all MFL properties are open to public hunters.


You're correct, I meant MFL.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I was out Monday and didn't see squat until 5:30 when a really nice wide chocolate horned ten that is probably mid 120s snuck in to drink from the spring 35 yards in front of me. He busted me big time. The only thing I can figure is he saw my WHITE hands against my camo. Best buck on public I have had in bow range. It was awesome!


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Luke M said:


> I actually had a warden tell me that they are as far south as mid Ill now, he also was able to give me some information on the one that followed me a couple of times. Not all wardens will deny it.


At least some are truthful. I will be out in the stand tomorrow and will report how the movement is here in SW WI


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Windy tonight. Big old doe busted me setting up around 4:30 (hunting after work.) No other movement. Wish I could have gotten out earlier, I think a lot of movement happened this afternoon.

Buddy saw a monster buck laying with a doe in a field near Oconomowoc today. Must be breeding already.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone going tomorrow? I really want too but i hate hunting windy days. Also the wind might not be good for my spot. Sigh


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> There's no hunting in Brookfield. I think they use snipers to control the herd.



I was being facetious


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Snowing here now, will try to get out tomorrow morning. Still not much movement here. No bucks on cam for about a month now. Hopefully it picks up.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

itr2000 said:


> Anyone going tomorrow? I really want too but i hate hunting windy days. Also the wind might not be good for my spot. Sigh


Some of the biggest bucks I've seen and killed were on windy days.

Had 10 does/fawns and a 6pt come in the field. At dark a small fork ran another doe out of the woods and around in the field. She's getting close.


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Had a pretty good morning, seen 4 small bucks nose to ground, 3 does and a nice young 10. Afternoon hunt I went to a different stand, had a 6 come through at 2:00 and then about 3:30 I had a nice 17" 8 come through sniffin. Then it died off. The farmers around the neighborhood got most of the corn and beans down last week so I'm assuming that's why my afternoon was slow, no fields close idk. Ill be back out in the morning! :smile:


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Out this morning. Should be a good sit. Still no bucks on camera, actually haven't had a single deer on cam since the 21st. Hoping it picks up. Got my grunt, antlers, and bleat can with me today. Will hopefully be back this evening. Good luck all!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone use a "decoy" around here? I was wondering how well they work (if at all) and would a "glendel target buck" work as a decoy?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Anyone use a "decoy" around here? I was wondering how well they work (if at all) and would a "glendel target buck" work as a decoy?


I was chasing a buck around 2 years ago and pulled out all I could to kill him. Put my decoy out and he didn't like it so much, sold my decoy and never thought about it again I just let nature take it's course and set up accordingly


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Me too. 20-30mph winds today. Tomorrow looks to be probably best day in 10 day forecast.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Kenobowman said:


> Me too. 20-30mph winds today. Tomorrow looks to be probably best day in 10 day forecast.


Doesn't seem to be too windy here in North Central WI. Phone says 14 mph, but it's maybe 10 . I'm in hardwoods and wind is in my face.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Wind is cranking here-- Walworth Co. But it just looks so damn 'buck-y' out today that I'm mad to be sitting at work!


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

Luke M said:


> Anyone use a "decoy" around here? I was wondering how well they work (if at all) and would a "glendel target buck" work as a decoy?


Depends on the area you hunt. Buck to doe ratio can have a lot to do with effectiveness. Think of it like a single guy at a bar- lots of women (does) to choose from, no need to challenge another guy (buck) for a doe/ area. Some areas have those bruiser (not necessarily the biggest bucks) that want to fight everything and anything no matter what and it might cause other bucks in the area to be weary of bucks looking for a fight (your decoy). I had a half rack buck (he had a broken skull plate so he only grew one antler) 2 years ago that was a straight up bully in the cornfields. He didn't care about how big the other deer were he just wanted to fight. When other deer saw him they exited that field in a hurry. I should have shot him that year when I had the chance...


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Howdy. What township do you hunt in the county? I am in Nelson.


Just west of Mondovi, Town of Canton we are in.


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Sat through the wind and snow last night. Didn't even see a squirrel. Taking a break today to re-wash my clothes from the early season sweat fest, then back out tomorrow. I've had buddies telling me they are seeing decent bucks out chasing does, had other buddies telling me they haven't seen any deer sign in weeks.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

imthenewking said:


> Wind is cranking here-- Walworth Co. But it just looks so damn 'buck-y' out today that I'm mad to be sitting at work!


Where you at in Walworth County?


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

rwrecknagel said:


> Where you at in Walworth County?


Live in Darien currently--just purchased a house close to the west side of Delavan Lake so moving there in a month or so.


----------



## bMis (Oct 19, 2014)

I hunt in Northeast wi...on sunday the 25th i saw a monster 10 that was a complete surprise to me...he chased off a young half rack I have pics of from last year... the big 10 I had no knowledge of at all...and where I'm from and hunt bucks rarely make it past 2.5...lots of "brown is down" road hunters...the biggest reason I switched my main focus to archery


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Planning on going tomorrow. Guessing things will start to improve this weekend.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

JDM4 said:


> Does anyone hunt on FML properties? I have a few public places that I hunt and a couple private, but I just recently started looking into FML properties. Just looking for some input.


I do. What up?
And, I'm pretty new at it so probably won't have any real info for you. Be warned.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

imthenewking said:


> Live in Darien currently--just purchased a house close to the west side of Delavan Lake so moving there in a month or so.


You hunt turtle creek or private lands?


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

rwrecknagel said:


> You hunt turtle creek or private lands?


I hunted some MFL last year locally and part of Turtle creek. I've got one private land spot open to me outside Lake Geneva but I've never walked it or hunted it. I grew up hunting marquette county so that's where 95% of my focus still is.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Shot this buck at 12:30 this afternoon. A doe and small buck came through and about 20 seconds after they moved through he was on their trail. 30 yard shot he had his onside leg back and I hit just in front of it and exited just behind the opposite leg. He only ran 40 yards and piled up. Got it on film self filming which is my first derived on film. Super excited and had tried so hard to get this done. Here's some pics.


----------



## polkhunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Awesome deer.


----------



## The Next Level (Sep 17, 2015)

Congratulations!! Memory made


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice, Wolfey!
What part of the State?


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Very Nice! Any chance you'll post the video?


----------



## cf7go (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice Rack!


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Great buck, Wolfey!
Any SW Wisconsin hunters going to be sitting in the rain on Saturday??


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

DCStudent said:


> Great buck, Wolfey!
> Any SW Wisconsin hunters going to be sitting in the rain on Saturday??


All day if I can


----------



## cf7go (Aug 20, 2008)

Im thinking about it. I was out last night. Passed on an 8pointer....From what I'm seeing I dont think the rut is quite here yet....


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Congratulations wolfey! Nice Buck.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll be out as long as I can in green co


----------



## Timmyp30 (Jul 31, 2012)

Iowa, Lafayette and Green counties. Sunday night I watched a big 16 pointer running a doe around 6pm. A mile down the road I watched a giant 10 pointer cruising up to a few does and ran them off. Tuesday evening in the rain coming home from work just before dark I seen a big buck on the edge of a cut bean field watching 8 or more does feeding. Wednesday morning at 8 am I watched a big 10 chasing a doe and within 20 minutes 3 more bucks, 2 shooters, followed the same path over the ridge. I was able to drive to where they were headed and as I was climbing the top step of a stand I snuck into I watched the big 10 breed the doe 100yds away. And the other bucks come up minutes later. Yesterday as I was driving home at 5pm I noticed deer on a hillside and it was a wide heavy 10 with a drop tine chasing a 2 doe around a fresh cut corn field. I'd say the rut is in full swing down in this part of the state.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Buckem said:


> All day if I can


Sounds like its suppose to be a light rain so hopefully the deer will still be on the move.


----------



## Lothbrok (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome Buck Wolfey! Nice pics. Would love to see the video.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

DCStudent said:


> Sounds like its suppose to be a light rain so hopefully the deer will still be on the move.


That's the clincher, if it's pouring and windy I'll go eat a samich


----------



## Lothbrok (Oct 15, 2015)

The rut seems to be getting heavy in north central Green and southern Dane co. On Saturday had a 6pt following 2 does at 9:30am then I had 3 nice shooters trot through at 40+ yards Sunday last light @ 6:30pm trailing 2 does all in single file line. All week I've been seeing multiple nice bucks with does on my way to and from Madison. All have been on edge of tree lines near recently picked corn which seems to be a big plus! Plan to sit as long as possible Saturday in rain then all day Sunday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

First post of the year for me. I'll be heading out in Grant Co come Saturday. Will be my first time out this year due to a surgery so I am super pumped after reading the thread. My buds took a 10 and a doe in September. Not much on camera in October. Hoping most of the corn is out when I arrive and they are back I. The woods. Best of luck to all.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Heading to Marquette Co after work until Nov 8th or maybe the 9th. Hope to get it done!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Frigin rain all day Saturday and 70 next week.

Really! ?!?!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Wolfey said:


> Shot this buck at 12:30 this afternoon. A doe and small buck came through and about 20 seconds after they moved through he was on their trail. 30 yard shot he had his onside leg back and I hit just in front of it and exited just behind the opposite leg. He only ran 40 yards and piled up. Got it on film self filming which is my first derived on film. Super excited and had tried so hard to get this done. Here's some pics.


Nice work!


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

imthenewking said:


> Heading to Marquette Co after work until Nov 8th or maybe the 9th. Hope to get it done!


I'm in Marquette county also. Just haven't been able to get out much last ten days to two weeks.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

KRONIIK said:


> Very nice, Wolfey!
> What part of the State?


Chippewa county. Thanks everybody. Still have a doe tag so I'll be out trying to get one off the ground again.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Lothbrok said:


> Awesome Buck Wolfey! Nice pics. Would love to see the video.


I'd post it but it has some excessive language. Was pretty excited and not thinking about the video at the time.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Wolfey said:


> I'd post it but it has some excessive language. Was pretty excited and not thinking about the video at the time.


Ha Ha! That's exactly how my hunting videos would be also.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice wolfey


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm headed up to Marquette County tonight through Monday. My cousin from the area has been texting me about all the deer he has been seeing on his way to and from work in Madison.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Good luck to everyone this weekend. I normally never sit in the rain, but I'm convinced a big one is going to sneak through the pinch point I have my stand on tomorrow morning on my 10 acres. I may just try it. The nice thing, if its wet I can sneak in. The bad thing, I hate bow hunting in the rain. Too many things can go wrong and tracking in the rain sucks. 

Great buck Wolfey! You will have to overdub the video with catch phrases like "smoke 'em" and "somebody call Dr. Backstrap."


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Marathon County 

Nothing the last 3 days. Sitting tonight again. Finally some deer on cam tho. Scrapes have all been worked since last night. Few small bucks on cam.

Saw some bucks chasing does on my way to work this morning. Let it begin!


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been out in different locations 5 miles apart for the last few days evenings and some mornings. No action this morning. Several small to medium bucks seen last night. no real seeking or chasing seen yet. The bucks feeding on a cut corn field are still tolerating each other.

I will be able to hunt a couple of times next week and will take most of the next week for hunting. Hope the timing works out...


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I didnt see a thing all evening, sat from 2 till dark with nothing! Corn is still up and there is all sorts of sign of deer all around from the tracks and trails going in and out of the corn. We are the only ones with corn up in the area yet also.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Luke M said:


> I didnt see a thing all evening, sat from 2 till dark with nothing! Corn is still up and there is all sorts of sign of deer all around from the tracks and trails going in and out of the corn. We are the only ones with corn up in the area yet also.


Probably in the corn with all the wind we've had. I have oats by me. The side of the road I hunt was cut about a month ago. The other side is still standing. No deer on my side in the evenings of course, opposite side is loaded. Lol.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Seen two small bucks harassing a doe this morning. One nubby wandering around tonight. More wind, rain and warmer temps in the forecast. It's going to be a ruff week...


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

I am seeing lots of scraping activity erupting in the last two days or so. Usually that is followed by seeking (the best phase IMO) in a few days. Unfortunately, that puts the seeking phase right in a predicted stretch of warm weather, and in my experience that mushes up the intensity of early rut. Hope I'm wrong!

I have a massive scrape just 60 yards from my back door! The does and fawns feeding beneath my apple trees are just starting to look a little nervous!


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Vacation starts tomorrow so I will be hunting by Sauk City for the next 2 weeks. My friend was out tonight and saw 20. Nothing big but starting to move.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm headed to Grant County for a week of hunting on Sunday. Not excited about the warm temps and S winds forecasted. But it's better than work any day.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone hunting in saywer county? I'm headed up Nov 7th hoping I didn't take work off to late


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Ugh..this weather looks like crap today. Oh well here we go, good luck everyone!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Who's tackling the rain in northern Wisconsin today?


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm out right now.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in a tree with high hopes and low expectations


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sitting on front porch of Huntin shack. Going to go out in a few. Thought rain was supposed to be done... :-( kind of heavy right now


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Got in stand and doe and a fawn come running in. No shot on doe as I had just got my release on and wasn't able to get turned around and drawn before she hit a lane at 20 yards


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Been out for a couple hours, turkeys like this weather


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

100 inch buck chasing a doe. 6 deer seen in about an hour! Radar looks like it might be getting heavier so this morning may get cut short


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone seeing anything. Here in Dunn county and made it til 10. Thinking of drying clothes and heading back out if people are seeing movement. Saw 4 does this morning


----------



## carpman15 (Dec 15, 2014)

i am going to be going out in a bit and hopefully sit til dark


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Nothing, might move to a different stand at noon, they just got the corn off. I'm in for the long hall even though this weathers miserable


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Still out in rain. A 6 point seeking does. Nothing other than that. I am soaked but loving it.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

A coyote just chased through two forks


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Let that arrow fly!


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

one nice buck cruising around 610 then one baldies around 720. for the most part just got wet.


----------



## Raehunt12 (Jul 4, 2012)

Saw target buck for third morning as well as a buck chasing a doe and a couple smaller bucks. Moved stand closer to where the target buck comes from so I'm hoping to put him on the ground tomorrow morning!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, I give you all credit for getting after it today. I planned on it, but with the weather, I decided to stay out of the woods. Instead, we went looking at a new boat for next year! Keep us posted on how the day went. I plan on hitting it tomorrow!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Miserable morning so stayed in. Out now and hoping for a little excitement. Let's go.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

El Duderino said:


> Good luck to everyone this weekend. I normally never sit in the rain, but I'm convinced a big one is going to sneak through the pinch point I have my stand on tomorrow morning on my 10 acres. I may just try it. The nice thing, if its wet I can sneak in. The bad thing, I hate bow hunting in the rain. Too many things can go wrong and tracking in the rain sucks.


Well my insomnia cost me today. I went to bed last night at 11 and was up at 12:30. Finally fell back asleep around five with the alarm going off shortly there after. Checked outside and it was raining pretty good so I decided to just go lay back down. I snuck out to check the camera late morning and big surprise there is the best book I have pictures of walking by at 7:49. This never sleeping crap is starting to get old. Now I'm just waiting for my wife to get home and then I'm gonna head out. Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

Does been in the picked corn for an hour already


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll be out everyday for the next two weeks!!!!!!


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

On stand in Marquette county


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Was out last night. Grunted and had a 2.5 year old 7 pointer that came in. Sounded like the woods lite up! Didn't have a shot and let him pass. Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Got a call right before getting out of truck and guy down the road from my house hit a nice one at 3. Was just cruising and grunted it in.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

ride509 said:


> Anyone hunting in saywer county? I'm headed up Nov 7th hoping I didn't take work off to late


Depends on where at in Sawyer. Buddy of mine has seen 6 bucks the last 2 days. Everything still moving pretty much at night where I'm at.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

At 5 a beaut with lots of pointy things was chasing a doe hard and a small 6 was trying to get some too. Definitely picking up


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Saw 3 this afternoon including a nice buck cruisin about 70 yards out though. Hopefully he's a bit closer tomorrow.


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

ride509 said:


> Anyone hunting in saywer county? I'm headed up Nov 7th hoping I didn't take work off to late


I just got back from rusk/price co checking cams,............ new scrapes popping up everywhere but alot of nubs still with mom..... I'll be hunting the area hard the 5-11th don't think you going up the 7th will be late at all... best of luck


----------



## deerdarts (Dec 9, 2005)

What's everyone's rut plan with the warmer temps coming?


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow what's that big bright thing in the sky today


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

I belive it is staring, regardless of the warm weather. My father and I run a venison processing business. Business quickly turned from a doe here and there to 3 bucks last night. One of them 200+ lbs. Necks are swollen, and all were chasing. Let it begin boys and girls!


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

It may be rut, but warm weather and south winds are terrible for my sets. Hopefully farmer picks corn soon


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just had a 2.5 year old 8 pointer with a g3 broken off cruise through mouth hanging wide open


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm thinking the warm weather this week will keep thing nocturnal. Could be wrong, but those are my thoughts. If this is in fact the case, next weekend should be great, with the cooler weather.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope not. I'm about to drive down to camp for a week of hunting near Platteville. It's my week of vacation and I can't change it.


----------



## The Next Level (Sep 17, 2015)

Was out this a.m. for 2 hours. First time out without seeing a deer....wrong place I imagine they are moving I believe.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Whats the latest in the morning/earliest in the afternoon everyone has seen a big buck?


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Pretty quiet in my little corner of Adams County. Saw a few doe's last night & nothing this morning. Still plenty of scrapes being hit at night, otherwise pretty slow. Hopefully it picks up today.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

A forkie,8pt and 10pt this morning about 8am and just now at 9:15 seen another fork horn


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Had a 5pt come thru early this morning otherwise nothing else. More scrapes and rubs showing up. Think things are just starting here


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw a burly eight-point 3-1/2 y.o.(?) herding a big doe around in the middle of a ten acre alfalfa field at 7:30 this morning on the way to Mass.
(Sauk Co.)
Planning to sit in the Summit all afternoon in a thick hardwoods riverbottom pinch point.
It will be great regardless of what happens (or doesn't.)


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

1 doe and half rack 6pt at 8am. Waiting for it to break loose


----------



## Lothbrok (Oct 15, 2015)

Had one 6pt walk by 40 yards out at 9:30am that's all I saw all morning. (Northern Green Co.) 
Going back out at 2pm till dark in hardwood funnel.


----------



## 6ptbuck (Aug 19, 2015)

eclark53520

I agree you know why Iowa has the most big bucks taken is because they limit the amount nonresidents and have a drawing sistoum but i wonder what is the water cause there have to still be stupid people that blast any thing and every thing with 4 buck tags and how many doe tags per person to all residents that hunt and the WI DNr needs to open up a 2 week wolf season that you buy the licenes adn kill as many as they can


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice young 9 point, and five does this AM in Tremp Co. The buck growled twice, really cool sound to hear. Headed back out now for the evening.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

None for me this morning, but my Bud saw 6 about 200yds to the west of me. Went out about 11:30 and had a surprise. Had a die pop out of a strip of woods I was passing, followed right behind. Y a 6. Right behind the 6 was the biggest buck I've ever seen while in the woods. Quick lunch and hoping he comes back around tonight. Definitely has started here in Grant Co.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

ozzz said:


> Whats the latest in the morning/earliest in the afternoon everyone has seen a big buck?


Sat till 10 this am. Saw a 1.5 just cruising through around 730 but saw 4 different deer cross road in way home between 1030-11.


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Been pretty quiet here today in wood co. I'm trying some blind grunting and bleats but so far only a spike


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

PY Bucks said:


> Sat till 10 this am. Saw a 1.5 just cruising through around 730 but saw 4 different deer cross road in way home between 1030-11.


Would you advise sitting all day at this point?


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

ozzz said:


> Would you advise sitting all day at this point?


Idk what ozz would say but I dunno if we are there yet. I'm in the north central part of the state. 
I did get this lil thing to respond to grunt tube this moening though


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

Noon today.


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

2.5SHOT said:


> View attachment 3149689
> 
> Noon today.


10 yards quartering away.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Congrats 2.5. Awesome deer.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

2.5SHOT said:


> View attachment 3149689
> 
> Noon today.


Helluva buck! What county are you in?


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

Jefferson county


----------



## Montezumasdaddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!!! Would love to see some more pics of that one 2.5. Congrats.


----------



## ~ProHuntR~ (Jan 18, 2014)

Sat all day. 8:00am this morning just seen a doe and thats about it. Iowa County.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Also sitting in Iowa county. Seen nothing until noon. Got down ate lunch. Walked to a different spot bumped 4 deer. Not sure what they were. Haven't seen a deer since


----------



## ~ProHuntR~ (Jan 18, 2014)

Me and u both blaze165. Except mine were bump at about 6:00am.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

2.5SHOT said:


> View attachment 3149689
> 
> Noon today.


That's a toad! Congrats...


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Big 8 under an apple tree 75yds away.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sat this afternoon. Only saw two does and two fawns together about 30 minutes before dark. Nothing following them.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm still in shock. I have 10 acres in Jefferson County. I walked out of my garage at about 2:45 p.m. My stand is probably not much more that a 100 yards by the way the crow flies from my house. When I hit the edge of the woods, I noticed things had really dried out from this morning and it was dry and loud. There was virtually no wind. I had my grunt tube around my neck, so I began walking slowly and hitting the grunt tube every several steps. I also stopped several times and would grunt once or twice. I got into my stand, and after about 2 minutes I saw movement. My woods is thick, and I saw a wide buck that was already at just over 20 yards. I immediately stood, and after a couple of steps towards me I drew. I mouth grunted at him at under 10 yards and touched the release. He jumped, but then walked another 15 yards and stopped. He was only 20 yards away, and I was trying to figure out what happened. Just as I was debating grabbing another arrow from my quiver that was behind my feet, I watched him start to sway. After what seemed like an eternity, he finally tipped over and expired. I've never seen anything like it in my life. My best buck ever, and I got him with the bow on my land! I rough scored him at 122". 19" inside and 21" mains. Awesome mass throughout. Thanks to a couple of great friends, he was caped and all meat in the freezer before the Packer game started. I'm still pumped!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dandy bucks guys. Gets me heated up!!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

ozzz said:


> Would you advise sitting all day at this point?


Getting close that's for sure. Had a couple small bucks running a doe around this afternoon. Not sure the weather will help things this week. Looks good for next weekend.


----------



## bs81xj (Feb 20, 2015)

Shot my first bow buck and my biggest buck I've ever killed tonight in Racine county. I got a doe 4 weeks ago today from the same stand. It's going on the wall!


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Excellent buck El Duderino! 

Had a great evening in Tremp, and saw my first true shooter of the season. A very nice heavy 10, slowly fed by me just out of range. He showed very little interest in the couple of grunts that I made and then he moved on. Right before dark I had the same young 9 pt from the morning come by grunting with his nose to the ground.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

El Duderino said:


> I'm still in shock. I have 10 acres in Jefferson County. I walked out of my garage at about 2:45 p.m. My stand is probably not much more that a 100 yards by the way the crow flies from my house. When I hit the edge of the woods, I noticed things had really dried out from this morning and it was dry and loud. There was virtually no wind. I had my grunt tube around my neck, so I began walking slowly and hitting the grunt tube every several steps. I also stopped several times and would grunt once or twice. I got into my stand, and after about 2 minutes I saw movement. My woods is thick, and I saw a wide buck that was already at just over 20 yards. I immediately stood, and after a couple of steps towards me I drew. I mouth grunted at him at under 10 yards and touched the release. He jumped, but then walked another 15 yards and stopped. He was only 20 yards away, and I was trying to figure out what happened. Just as I was debating grabbing another arrow from my quiver that was behind my feet, I watched him start to sway. After what seemed like an eternity, he finally tipped over and expired. I've never seen anything like it in my life. My best buck ever, and I got him with the bow on my land! I rough scored him at 122". 19" inside and 21" mains. Awesome mass throughout. Thanks to a couple of great friends, he was caped and all meat in the freezer before the Packer game started. I'm still pumped!
> View attachment 3152122
> View attachment 3152130


Awesome man. I have a similar set up to yours. I own, live, and hunt on the same 37 acres. I dream of the day it happens to me. Lol. Congrats buddy! Helluva buck!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Sun up to sundown and nothing.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Great day for Fox. Saw two of them...both went right under my stand. No deer. 

I did see a really nice 10 on my land laying down in some tall grass...but he was right down by the road and I didn't have a good way to get near him with the wind...hopefully he's still in the area next weekend. If the wind turns northerly I can get in that area...but i'm sure he's running around.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Here we go in Grant county. 7 days of hunting starts now. Too warm, and awful S winds for my sets. Hopeful nonetheless.


----------



## dmac65 (Aug 8, 2011)

El Duderino said:


> I'm still in shock. I have 10 acres in Jefferson County. I walked out of my garage at about 2:45 p.m. My stand is probably not much more that a 100 yards by the way the crow flies from my house. When I hit the edge of the woods, I noticed things had really dried out from this morning and it was dry and loud. There was virtually no wind. I had my grunt tube around my neck, so I began walking slowly and hitting the grunt tube every several steps. I also stopped several times and would grunt once or twice. I got into my stand, and after about 2 minutes I saw movement. My woods is thick, and I saw a wide buck that was already at just over 20 yards. I immediately stood, and after a couple of steps towards me I drew. I mouth grunted at him at under 10 yards and touched the release. He jumped, but then walked another 15 yards and stopped. He was only 20 yards away, and I was trying to figure out what happened. Just as I was debating grabbing another arrow from my quiver that was behind my feet, I watched him start to sway. After what seemed like an eternity, he finally tipped over and expired. I've never seen anything like it in my life. My best buck ever, and I got him with the bow on my land! I rough scored him at 122". 19" inside and 21" mains. Awesome mass throughout. Thanks to a couple of great friends, he was caped and all meat in the freezer before the Packer game started. I'm still pumped!
> View attachment 3152122
> View attachment 3152130


Awesome, congratulations, it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Ruttin1 said:


> None for me this morning, but my Bud saw 6 about 200yds to the west of me. Went out about 11:30 and had a surprise. Had a die pop out of a strip of woods I was passing, followed right behind. Y a 6. Right behind the 6 was the biggest buck I've ever seen while in the woods. Quick lunch and hoping he comes back around tonight. Definitely has started here in Grant Co.


hey what town are you from? I'm from Benton/ NewDiggings lafayette County


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

The switch must have turned on yesterday. I sat the morning and had a small 4 pointer walk by. Went back out last night and right about 5ish the woods exploded. Doe being chased by a small buck, he's grunting the whole way. Around the woods they went about 90 mph. Second lap a bigger sounding buck joined in. His grunt was a lot deeper than the small buck, which turned out to be a small 6. Never did see the other buck. This week is going to be the week. Mornings with the warmer temps, then next weekend with the cold front moving through. I've got the end of the week off and plan on sitting all day.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone out there hunting the Big Woods up North? Heading up Weds for 5 days. Hoping the cold snap (by "cold" I mean near average Fall temps for once...) predicted to roll in late week may get things rolling.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Wolfey said:


> I'd post it but it has some excessive language. Was pretty excited and not thinking about the video at the time.


Wolfey, if you need help, I can bleep the language for you.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

kiaelite said:


> On stand in Marquette county


I'm in Marquette too but haven't been able to get out for a while. Seeing anything?


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

2.5SHOT said:


> View attachment 3149689
> 
> Noon today.


That is an awesome animal. Great job.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

El Duderino said:


> I'm still in shock. I have 10 acres in Jefferson County. I walked out of my garage at about 2:45 p.m. My stand is probably not much more that a 100 yards by the way the crow flies from my house. When I hit the edge of the woods, I noticed things had really dried out from this morning and it was dry and loud. There was virtually no wind. I had my grunt tube around my neck, so I began walking slowly and hitting the grunt tube every several steps. I also stopped several times and would grunt once or twice. I got into my stand, and after about 2 minutes I saw movement. My woods is thick, and I saw a wide buck that was already at just over 20 yards. I immediately stood, and after a couple of steps towards me I drew. I mouth grunted at him at under 10 yards and touched the release. He jumped, but then walked another 15 yards and stopped. He was only 20 yards away, and I was trying to figure out what happened. Just as I was debating grabbing another arrow from my quiver that was behind my feet, I watched him start to sway. After what seemed like an eternity, he finally tipped over and expired. I've never seen anything like it in my life. My best buck ever, and I got him with the bow on my land! I rough scored him at 122". 19" inside and 21" mains. Awesome mass throughout. Thanks to a couple of great friends, he was caped and all meat in the freezer before the Packer game started. I'm still pumped!
> View attachment 3152122
> View attachment 3152130


Excellent! Glad to hear it's working out. Especially on your own property. There's a lot to be said for that in today's society.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

BS81XJ,
Great job. I've got a house in Racine county, on the river and have only seen a few deer, but hunt up in Marquette county. Glad to see there's something down here.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice buck El Duderino and bs81xj, congrats guys, heading up this weekend for a week. can't wait!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm still on cloud 9 today.

Great buck bs81xj! Good luck to everyone else. 

I'm heading up to Waupaca County Friday morning for the weekend. Looks like I will have some stress free doe hunting!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

SpecialKaye said:


> Wolfey, if you need help, I can bleep the language for you.


Alright I'll send you the video as soon as I can.


----------



## bs81xj (Feb 20, 2015)

SpecialKaye said:


> BS81XJ,
> Great job. I've got a house in Racine county, on the river and have only seen a few deer, but hunt up in Marquette county. Glad to see there's something down here.


Thanks, I've never seen anything this big on our land before. I was definitely surprised when he walked by my stand last night about 5 o'clock


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Been on stand since 530 this morning. Doe and fawn only. Weekend was dead as well 

Hoping a switch gets flipped tonight and gets them boys searching.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Only saw does this weekend. Won't be able to make it out again till Friday. Temps are supposed to drop starting Friday.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Just had a doe come through. Definitely she looked out of sorts. I think her boy friend lost her for a hot second.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Very nice ego


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Guys i need opinions. My target buck showed up on cam. But he only showed up once and this is during early early and late about 4 am and 7 pm. I should have good wind tom. Should i go or no. This is my prime spot btw. He showed up on the 24th.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

No pics since. But i did take my camera on sunday morning. Saw a big track go in there it seems today when i went to put camera back


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Nothing again.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

2 does last night


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Newdiggings said:


> hey what town are you from? I'm from Benton/ NewDiggings lafayette County


I'm actually from the Fox Valley area, but me and a couple buddies hunt near Lancaster.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Saturday and Sunday are going to be must hunt days. High pressure and low temps after this heat spell. If its slow around you like it is me, stay out until this weekend and then HIT IT HARD!


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Saw two bucks chasing a doe yesterday. Bigger one pinned his ears back and snort wheezed the smaller one away. Then mounted the doe for a half a second and she bolted. 

It was the coolest thing I've ever witnessed and the first time I have ever actually seen a buck snort wheeze in almost 20 years of bowhunting. I'll never forget it!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Excited about the up and coming weekend, but not as much as I could be!

Lots of Pheasant hunting on the grounds and it seems to bed the deer early (once the shooting starts). I hope the deer stay active, or the pheasant folks don't show up! Sometimes, I think public land is better than sharing land with Pheasant hunters, at least for bowhuting. Even though the Pheasant folks stay in the fields!


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Two small half racks and three doe moved past already. The does are out in cut corn feeding now.


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

My FIL missed a 150" 10 pointer last night at 12 yards. 62 years old and he still gets buck fever. Shot right underneath him. He said he came in following a doe, not chasing her hard but just staying behind her. This weekend should be good.


Congrats on all the deer guys. They are all nice looking.


----------



## Mitigator33 (Jan 3, 2012)

Slow here in Buffalo county. All day sits every day since Halloween and have seen very little movement.


----------



## cf7go (Aug 20, 2008)

Seen a few bucks chasing hard last Friday/Sunday...did everything to get them to stop and wouldn't here in Waukesha WI. Seems to have slowed down a bit since the warm weather hit. Hope the cooler weather this weekend and next will get them moving again.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Watch out for ticks everyone. Found one in beaded in my leg this morning. Red bullseye with dark spot in middle. Going to see Doc tomorrow after morning hunt.


----------



## turkey.hunter (May 4, 2014)

Saw lots of deer Sunday eve. Chasing grunting etc. All small though. This week has been more hit or miss seeing deer most times out but still blanking on some sits. Activity seems to be fairly low. Buck I saw yesterday sat in front of me for 20 minutes catching his breath, mouth open panting.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Kenobowman said:


> Watch out for ticks everyone. Found one in beaded in my leg this morning. Red bullseye with dark spot in middle. Going to see Doc tomorrow after morning hunt.


You may want to call urgent care/emergency room. I read one time that a single dose of a specific antibiotic (I believe it is doxycycline) within 48 hours of a Lyme carrying tick bite can reduce your chances of contracting the disease by over 80%. I've found 2 or 3 deer ticks embedded over the years, and each time I've gone to urgent care/doctor and been prescribed an antibiotic. As far as I know, I have never contracted Lyme's. If I were you, I wouldn't wait longer than you have to.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

huntnFiend said:


> Saturday and Sunday are going to be must hunt days. High pressure and low temps after this heat spell. If its slow around you like it is me, stay out until this weekend and then HIT IT HARD!


I am heading to my favorite spot this weekend to hunt both days with all day sits. I can not wait to climb a tree.


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats Ego, that is a dandy. Am I seeing correctly, it looks like he busted his right side G3?


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Saw two of my target bucks cruising between 6-8 am this morning. Almost closed the deal on one of them. As it was they were the only 2 deer I saw everything else appears noturnal per the cameras.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

8 straight sits with nothing seen. Not even a yearling. Not really sure what's going on. Small bucks starting to show up on scrapes. Out again tonight.


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I hunted all day Saturday, Sunday morning, an hour on Sunday evening, and Monday morning. I saw a lot of young 1.5 bucks cruisin around. Many shot opportunities, but I'm after a big boy this year. I saw a couple solo does and a couple doe and fawn groups, and one gave me a shot that was unfortunately obstructed by the beam in the corner of my rifle stand I was sitting in bedcause of the rain. I saw one really nice buck 150 yards away early on Sunday morning and he either couldn't hear my calls or didn't care.
Saturday my dad who doesn't bow hunt decided he would go out to his rifle stand and sit for a couple hours just to spend sometime outdoors. I sarcastically said "I bet the big monster on cam will come out and give you a perfect shot that you won't be able to take". Well sure enough a big tall 8pt monster that we have tons of nighttime pics of, came out following a doe and stopped several times broadside in front of him within 15 yards. He's now in the market for a bow, lol.

Marquette County


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats funny right there. Always the way it goes ^^^^


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

With temps near record highs tomorrow, I might grab the golf clubs instead of the bow


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Weather being as such, I'm raking my lawn, cutting grass for the last time, and winterizing a lot of equipment. One more drive in the Lotus tomorrow before putting it in mothballs. Planning to start hunting again as soon as it cools of, and taking most of next week off to hunt. Can't wait to hunt round the clock!


----------



## stopher11 (Jan 7, 2010)

Was able to put this nine down on sunday morning at 7am in dane co. He came in grunting following a doe that passed by 2-3minutes earlier. I grunted at him and he turned and walked right up my shooting lane. Was a lot of chasing goin on early. Waited an hour before going to get him. Seen 10 deer (im sure some of the same doe a few times) before i climbed down at 8. 7:45 had a bigger buck come in down wind of me and sneak back out. Got a doe three weeks ago, so i'm done for season. Happy, but sad at the time.. Good luck to everyone the rest of the season!


----------



## Sweet Release (Sep 29, 2010)

Great buck Stoph! Your hunt ends, mine just begins.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Lots of nice bucks taken so far! Really wish i could do the same!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Out this morning in trempaleua county we will see what's going on! Landowner said yesterday at 1 the biggest buck he'd ever seen was chasing in the open field at midday, fingers crossed!


----------



## wendlandtz19 (Mar 4, 2010)

Switch turned on bucks all over cruising. Big buck on all out sprint chasing a doe couldn't slow him down. Maybe today is my lucky day!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

stopher11 said:


> Was able to put this nine down on sunday morning at 7am in dane co. He came in grunting following a doe that passed by 2-3minutes earlier. I grunted at him and he turned and walked right up my shooting lane. Was a lot of chasing goin on early. Waited an hour before going to get him. Seen 10 deer (im sure some of the same doe a few times) before i climbed down at 8. 7:45 had a bigger buck come in down wind of me and sneak back out. Got a doe three weeks ago, so i'm done for season. Happy, but sad at the time.. Good luck to everyone the rest of the season!
> View attachment 3164426


Congrats man that's a really nice deer.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Ruttin1 said:


> I'm actually from the Fox Valley area, but me and a couple buddies hunt near Lancaster.


Well good luck there's some big ones lurking up there!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Btw great buck stopher!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Great buck stopher! I'm still heading up to Waupaca County Friday - Sunday even though I tagged my buck on Sunday. The landowner wants does shot and the other two guys are still hunting from their bucks so I will be there to help track/process etc. I'm really looking forward to having a stress free hunting weekend! I think I'm going to take my video camera in case anything huge walks by. Good luck everyone. With the weather change it should be some good hunting this weekend.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

The time is starting. Even with these warm temps. I have seen a lot of deer in fields on my way home from work. Approaching front tomorrow and colder weather on its way.

The time is now!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

PGA07 said:


> The time is starting. Even with these warm temps. I have seen a lot of deer in fields on my way home from work. Approaching front tomorrow and colder weather on its way.
> 
> The time is now!


Yup, got my time off end of this week. Hoping to put one down this weekend!


----------



## G5baby (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing yet in Sawyer Co this morning. I've tried rattling, grunting and bleating with no takers. I saw two sets of doe and two fawns on the drive this morning ....


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

I saw four different full on chases last night while shining. One big 10, pushing 160" and another big buck I believe around 150" were the two biggest bucks I saw.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Well just had a nice 10 under my stand movin on a string to 10 yds as soon as I tried to stop him he booked it, daaaaangit!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Newdiggings said:


> Well good luck there's some big ones lurking up there!


Heading down for a 4 day hunt Fri-Mon. Hoping to get it done


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

stopher11 said:


> Was able to put this nine down on sunday morning at 7am in dane co. He came in grunting following a doe that passed by 2-3minutes earlier. I grunted at him and he turned and walked right up my shooting lane. Was a lot of chasing goin on early. Waited an hour before going to get him. Seen 10 deer (im sure some of the same doe a few times) before i climbed down at 8. 7:45 had a bigger buck come in down wind of me and sneak back out. Got a doe three weeks ago, so i'm done for season. Happy, but sad at the time.. Good luck to everyone the rest of the season!
> View attachment 3164426


Good lookin' buck there, Stopher. Still looking for mine.


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on the buck Stopher.

I actually went out and sat yesterday afternoon. I had 1 small 4 pointer come walking by me about 4:15. It was a mere 68 degrees. Staying away for the next 2 days then sitting all day starting Friday-Monday. Thinking there will be a lot of big ones hitting the ground this weekend.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally saw some action here (eastern Jackson county public) this morning. Had a basket 8 chasing a doe around.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice bucks you guys. I've already tagged my buck but am still hunting. Just wondering what's out there. Haven't had any luck the last couple days. This weekend looks good! Good luck to all heading out.
UT


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

Was out the past 4 days in Sauk City. Saw lots of younger bucks but no shooters yet. Went shining Monday night and saw well over 100 deer out in the fields but only smaller bucks. Training for work today then back out tomorrow for another week of hunting.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

I


PGA07 said:


> The time is starting. Even with these warm temps. I have seen a lot of deer in fields on my way home from work. Approaching front tomorrow and colder weather on its way.
> 
> The time is now!


I'll 2nd that.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Lot of big bucks gonna hit the ground this weekend. Should be full on chase mode


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

DeathF.above said:


> Lot of big bucks gonna hit the ground this weekend. Should be full on chase mode


I hope so, our group will be hunting hard until the 11th


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

I hunt in SW Wisconsin in the bluff country and winds are supposed to blow 15-25mph on Friday. Thoughts on if I'd be better off hunting in the bottom of the valley or where I have a stand about 1/3 of the way down from the top of the ridge with cut bean fields on top? I've seen nice bucks in both places.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm in the same situ DC. My stand on top sets up better for the WNW winds, so that is where I'll be. In rut it won't bother the deer.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

South winds suck for me. I just don't have any set-ups that work! Anything else!


----------



## turkey.hunter (May 4, 2014)

Only saw 1 small buck for a morning and evening sit today


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Working too much so I have largely become a weekend warrior, but my wife is sitting almost every night in Jefferson County and seeing some big deer. Now I have to move her stand because they are just out of range. Scrapes and rubs showing up, but no chasing. Cant wait for Friday pm!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

MoreClays said:


> Working too much so I have largely become a weekend warrior, but my wife is sitting almost every night in Jefferson County and seeing some big deer. Now I have to move her stand because they are just out of range. Scrapes and rubs showing up, but no chasing. Cant wait for Friday pm!


Jefferson looks awesome. So hard to get on anywhere though!

Good luck gettin' after it!


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Great bucks guys  It's on in the NW

The whole story behind this guy is here if you like a back story. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3153898


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats bman!!! I was following ur story as well and was waiting for part 3 awesome gonna go read it now


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on a fine buck B-man. Just read the story and you did everything right.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Ruttin1 said:


> I'm in the same situ DC. My stand on top sets up better for the WNW winds, so that is where I'll be. In rut it won't bother the deer.


Thats what I was thinking. Its hard to pass up my stand up higher on the ridge because over the past 4 seasons I've shot a nice 10 pointer, a nice 11 pointer and blew a chance at a big 8 pointer from that stand. But we also have gotten pictures of big bucks on camera by a stand in the bottom too. Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## ronibeitz (Sep 29, 2015)

My parents are reporting good seeking and chasing activity on the farm I used to hunt before I moved to ND. Washington Co, near Holy Hill. Three different bucks were on one doe's trail mid-morning yesterday.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Farmer started knocking the corn yesterday, hopefully he's done by Friday when I'm done with work [emoji3] can't wait to finally be able to see some deer. By me all the farmers swear they almost run over about 10-15 when they combine.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

rwrecknagel said:


> Farmer started knocking the corn yesterday, hopefully he's done by Friday when I'm done with work [emoji3] can't wait to finally be able to see some deer. By me all the farmers swear they almost run over about 10-15 when they combine.



I've seen deer at dusk following the combine, grazing!

By us in southern Dane county, corn started coming down in mid-late September.


----------



## turkey.hunter (May 4, 2014)

Had a pretty decent weekend and week up until wednesday. Have only seen 2 deer since then. Anybody else experiencing a lull?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Absolutely dead!
Should have taken next week as vacation I guess.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice deer and a good write up. Sorry to hear about the outcome.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

It's absolutely dead around here in lafayette county. Hoping the front tonight sparks some activity.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

PGA07 said:


> I've seen deer at dusk following the combine, grazing!
> 
> By us in southern Dane county, corn started coming down in mid-late September.


PGA07, I hunt in Dane county also just north of Madison and the farm just started to take the corn down this week. It has been a hard wait but I have seen a few. I guess one perk to it is the deer have found sanctuary there in the corn. I am looking forward to Friday evening, they are going to take a couple of rounds the field I hunt.

Good luck to all!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Luke M said:


> PGA07, I hunt in Dane county also just north of Madison and the farm just started to take the corn down this week. It has been a hard wait but I have seen a few. I guess one perk to it is the deer have found sanctuary there in the corn. I am looking forward to Friday evening, they are going to take a couple of rounds the field I hunt.
> 
> Good luck to all!



If you need a partner, I'm 30 minutes away!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

PGA07 said:


> If you need a partner, I'm 30 minutes away!


Which direction?


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Luke M said:


> Which direction?


South, down 90.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Nothing seems to be in full swing yet around NE WI. Had one buck grunting last Friday that's it. Last night I saw a couple small bucks with does in the field nothing happening just eating casually. Hopefully this weekend everything ramps up!


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Cold front moving in boys. Keep your eyes peeled and good luck


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I saw a button buck and his sister. Sat sunrise to sunset. I will be out from now until the 19th!!!!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Punched out of work at 11:00; wanted to be in a stand all afternoon with the weather moving in. 

Two younger basket racks crossed one of the backroads together in front of me on my way home. 

They didn't appear to be intolerant of one another. Almost like summer bachelor-group behavior.
(But then again I didn't get to watch them for any significant amount of time, either.)

Sat all afternoon and into dark dark, in a stand with a solid wind in a favorable direction without any swirling, and didn't see a thing.
It spat a light drizzle for an hour before dark here.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was surprised that I haven't seen even 1 deer on my 40 minute commute this week. It is almost all country driving and even when it isn't the rut I usually see one or two. I work 7 to 5pm so I am driving just before dawn and after dusk. Will be hunting Sat morning- Sunday night. Hopefully the colder weather gets them moving.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Had a 8 chase a doe from my land across the road in front of me at about 3 pm. Should have been in the stand


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Overlooking a picked corn field tonight. Again I saw at least 5 bucks - all pretty young. A couple of 8-pointers came grunting on to the field but the other bucks didn't run far. The does don't seem to be in estrus at all yet either. All dressed up but nowhere to go...

I think I'll move to a travel zone stand soon. hopefully the colder weather will have them moving and chasing. Not as much to see there, but more opportunity to shoot something.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Wife saw chasing today in Jefferson County and some new scrapes.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

I saw a 2.5 year old chase a doe then breed her on the 3rd, haven't seen muck since. Waushara co


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Whos in the stand right now? Wind is kicking my butt.my first time out since I came up empty on a deer I shot last week of sept. Hope to get a shot and shake off some demons.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Had 3 in this morn already. A questionable shooter and a nubber and another antlerless (probably yearling buck). I'm in a east facing kettle so the wind isn't getting me too bad. Can hear the trees getting banged around pretty good though. Wash Co


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

2 monsters chasing in the cut corn , wife said there was a TON of activity down there where I dropped her off thus far up in the ridge I just had a forky come thru . Trempaleua co


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

We had high winds come through last night. Destroyed the lean to shed next to our camper. The farmer has 4 vehicles parked by the house but you can't see them because they are covered by roof and rafters. Even moved our damper a bit and now the power doesn't work. Not the start I was looking for.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just missed my target buck... Kinda sick to my stomach . deflected off a Branch I didn't see..
He didn't wind me or even know I was there... I hope he isn't gone forever


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Had a lonely doe cross in front of me just before 7, then a forky and a little six following her path within the next 15 minutes. Both were grunting with tongues hanging out. A doe and fawn in the distance, and a 2.5 eight pointer made a rub 40 yards away from me. Another six came bird dogging a doe right underneath me, a couple of other little bucks, and then my friend the forky was back flemming at a doe and her fawn. He wandered off and that was the end of the show. About 15 deer total, six different bucks. Pretty fun morning! (SE Sauk County)


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

3doe so far today with no bucks around. Hope the wind dies down a little more.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Jumped a huge 12 point and a doe on my way in this afternoon! That sucked!


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

ride509 said:


> Just missed my target buck... Kinda sick to my stomach . deflected off a Branch I didn't see..
> He didn't wind me or even know I was there... I hope he isn't gone forever


I know the feeling. You seeing much action in Sawyer?


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Seen a small buck sent checking from the house window. He was about 80 yards from the house.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

ugh! Nothing moved tonight!


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

I saw a lot of movement the last 20 minutes of light tonight. All deer seemed really relaxed.


----------



## deerdarts (Dec 9, 2005)

I had a monster 8 make a scrape and walk to ten yards of me. I should have spined him


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I had some movement just before dark, 2 doe walking together with tails held high but not running. I was going to take a different doe but as I was getting situated something behind her (I think another deer) made a lot of noise and she jumped back into the corn. This F***ing corn needs to go LOL damn broken combine!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

All day sit today. No deer. Hmmm. Little surprised after last weekend.


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

My uncle has been seeing alot of big bucks movement in Buffalo county. I'll be out in the morning waiting for one to walk by.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

That Charles Alscheimer is full of sheeeit!


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Ruttin1 said:


> All day sit today. No deer. Hmmm. Little surprised after last weekend.


I sat all day too. It's not happening yet down by me.


----------



## Dotzero (Dec 8, 2003)

I sat from 1030 AM to the close of hours and did not see/hear a thing, not even a squirrel.


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Saw a dandy at 4:30 this afternoon, first time sitting in this spot, wasn't quite close enough, have to find a different tree a little closer to the run way.


----------



## WisconsinTed (Nov 17, 2009)

Shot a ten point today in sw wisconsin. Saw 5 different deer in 5 minutes and he came in after a small series of grunts. Hunted all week and warm temps killed deer movement but driving home at night was like a mine field. They were going crazy after dark til today after the front and cooler temps moved in. This weekend should be hot gonna try to get the gf on one


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Had a shooter come by at 35 this evening in Adams. He didn't stop when he was in my shooting lane, maybe I should've tried to stop him but oh well. Tremp in the AM.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Barometric pressure getting up there. Today is looking to be great!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Out on stand. Good luck to all!


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

Ready to roll


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

It's on in southern Wisconsin. 

6 different deer this morning. 3 does, a fork horn, a small 6 and a 150 or better 8 or 10. He busted out of a thicket 20 yds away
away, saw me reach for bow, stared for a min then turned and left. Either a big 8 or 10. Hope to see him again


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

*Shot this one yesterday*

I got this one yesterday. It was good until the heat and wind. I was happy!


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice buck! Seen 2 little forks so far this morning. Wind is perfect for my location.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

I've seen a dozen deer this morning including the monster I missed last year. Sitting tight.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Taking my FIL this evening he has a disabling disease but can still crossbow hunt, he has a dialysis fistula in his arm and cant draw back a bow. I am hoping something happens for him out there, I have seen a lot of action last night and plan to place him in my ground blind where I saw them coming out of the corn at. Good luck to everyone out there today, hope you get your target deer!


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pretty slow morning here in eastern waupaca county


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

Been out all morning and not seen a deer yet


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Dead morning for me too. 
Saw an average buck at dusk last evening, calmly feeding along in a picked cornfield. 
I would have taken him, but ran out of legal before he entered my shooting lane.


----------



## APR_WI (Jul 25, 2015)

Anyone know someone with a blood tracking dog? I'm near Fairchild


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

SLOW for me this morning in Jefferson County. Only saw one buck at 7:30 and that was it. I was expecting deer everywhere but oh well, thats hunting right?


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

10 different bucks have come by me. 2 over 100 inches. Had two bucks running a doe hard around 1030.


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

^^^i need to be where you are . I'm headed back out on stand now to sit the rest of the evening. Good luck all


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Just got to the stand for the first time in a week. Hoping to see some good movement. I'm on call for work and I'm praying the pager doesn't go off the rest of the weekend! Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Very slow. What do deer look like anymore?? Tonight will make sit number 9 in a row of getting skunked. Cams have really shut down since the 30th


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing for me yet either. It's been 3 weeks without a deer while in the stand.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been hunting the eastern part of Jackson that is buck only all week and I can say its probably the worst I've ever seen it. Had a few sightings here and there but expect to see deer about every third sit if your lucky. From everyone around I've been seeing more than most. One more sit this afternoon then back to Fond du Lac county for me.


----------



## 1972superbee (Feb 27, 2011)

Passed on a 2.5 YO basket 8 pt this morning. Last night I had a huge doe and two yearlings pass by. Tuesday is my last shot before rifle hunters invade the woods next weekend to bait and build treestands on public land.


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Went in for lunch and on my way back out I heard some noise and the grunts in a section of pine trees. Quicker knocked an arrow and drew back. Few deer coming tearing through about 10 yards away from me. One being probably the biggest buck I've seen on the hoof. He stopped at 10 yards! But behind some brush. Little buck started the move and the big boy did not like it and started chasing him off. So close! He was probably about 160"


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

walkerrunner said:


> Nothing for me yet either. It's been 3 weeks without a deer while in the stand.


Think I'd try a different spot.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

PY Bucks said:


> Think I'd try a different spot.


To be honest that's only 5 hunts over that time (one with the wrong wind). I have a busy work schedule (60-65 hours a week). And my cameras have daylight pics of deer. Also it's my only option besides public and I don't have the time to scout a new spot on public this year. 
I was not complaining, I was just saying how it's been going for me. But if you have any other places you'd like to point out that have more deer, I'd be more than willing to take your advice. I'm glad you're able to hunt somewhere with more deer.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

walkerrunner said:


> Nothing for me yet either. It's been 3 weeks without a deer while in the stand.


Same here....


----------



## winona78 (Nov 4, 2014)

Rough 1.5 days for me up in Oconto county. I've seen a ton of deer over my last 6 times I went out. Either the rut hasn't started here, or they all vanished. Not a single deer :/


----------



## turkey.hunter (May 4, 2014)

2 130is bucks and seven does so far today


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Not nearly as big as some of ya'lls but I'm super stoked to put him on the ground!

He came in to my blind grunting yesterday at about 6:45AM...he grunted a few times while he milled around. Finally gave me an 18 yard slightly quartering away shot. I stuck it through both lungs and sliced open the top of the heart. He only went 5ish yards running, and walked another 20, pouring a steady stream of blood out the entire time. Watched him go down from the stand about 45 yards away. NAP Killzone really put the hurting on him...full pass through, really impressed with these broad heads. Elite E32 70lb 29.5" with Easton Axis @ 29" at about 438gr finish weight.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

eclark53520 said:


> Not nearly as big as some of ya'lls but I'm super stoked to put him on the ground!
> 
> He came in to my blind grunting yesterday at about 6:45AM...he grunted a few times while he milled around. Finally gave me an 18 yard slightly quartering away shot. I stuck it through both lungs and sliced open the top of the heart. He only went 5ish yards running, and walked another 20, pouring a steady stream of blood out the entire time. Watched him go down from the stand about 45 yards away. NAP Killzone really put the hurting on him...full pass through, really impressed with these broad heads. Elite E32 70lb 29.5" with Easton Axis @ 29" at about 438gr finish weight.


Nice buck!


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Little 8 just cruised by. Wanted nothing to do with grunt or snort wheeze


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Sat for a few hours this morning and last hour tonight due to other commitments. Didn't see or hear a thing. NE WI


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Doe with two fawns fed by me into a standing corn. Acted like it was Oct 7th. Never looked behind them once.
Chippewa County


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Out all afternoon.
It all FELT pretty good, but a couple nature-lovers soon came hiking through, yakking loudly and stinking up most of a bedding area not far from my stand. 

Then the combines started in on the cornfield right across the river. Loud and dusty.
Glad to have the corn disappear for the weeks ahead, but he didn't do me any favors for TODAY...

Didn't see zip for deer. 

I don't know how some of you diehard optimistss do it without seeing a deer for weeks at a time.
I start to get depressed after* two* fruitless sits in a row!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> Out all afternoon.
> It all FELT pretty good, but a couple nature-lovers soon came hiking through, yakking loudly and stinking up most of a bedding area not far from my stand.
> 
> Then the combines started in on the cornfield right across the river. Loud and dusty.
> ...


I hear ya! Last time I saw a deer on stand was October 19. Nothing since, with at least 2 sits per week. Should pick up I hope.....


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been seeing shooter during the week but today I sat dark to dark in 2 stands and had seen one nubin. Pretty slow today. I hang and hunt new and unhunted spots 90% of the time..


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Saw a good amount of deer on another dark to dark sit, including the one I've lost sleep over countless nights. Finally got on the deer. Nice oak ridge along cut corn. Food is king right now. Does are gonna be feeding overtime. Bucks won't be far behind.


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

Very slow by me also. 7hrs on stand yesterday and saw a doe with two fawns. Sat all day today and only two deer. Very little rut sign at all. Last time I saw a buck was on Oct 27.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

DeathF.above said:


> Saw a good amount of deer on another dark to dark sit, including the one I've lost sleep over countless nights. Finally got on the deer. Nice oak ridge along cut corn. Food is king right now. Does are gonna be feeding overtime. Bucks won't be far behind.


Food is king and have been having luck hunting field edges close to bedding but as far as mornings and mid days they have been slow.. I'm going to sit IN a bedding area tomorrow morning.


----------



## turkey.hunter (May 4, 2014)

6 more does in beans this eve


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Been seeing lots of does and a few small bucks but have not seen a buck following a doe at all in the last two weeks and I've sat right around 100 hours in those two weeks. Been incredibly slow as far as any sort of rut activity.


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Trip back to WI paid off


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

For those that feel disgruntled..Hang in there! 

I have 5 cameras on this property and have never seen this deer before. I hunted a low pressure stand with the right wind and threw out a buck decoy just for kicks. I do not usually use a decoy, but this spot covers a marsh that is within eye sight of two bedding areas. I have left the decoy out covered in a fleece material for over a year so there is no scent on it. 

Stronger winds early tonight. Saw an unidentified deer as I approached the stand. I contemplated changing my plan to put out the decoy (noisy) as the deer I saw was within 25 yds of where I needed to go in the marsh. I waited and scratched that idea thinking even if I spooked the deer, I had time to recover and I had not been seeing anything on camera. I needed the decoy at all cost. I was successful in sneaking it out and slipping up the stand in that I did not hear a deer bust. Cool! In stand at 2:45 ready to shoot. Buck decoy is facing the wind in the shadows to eliminate the shine, now I sit.

Nothing going on and I am fidgety as I hunted last night and this am, I am tired and pissed because the neighbor hung a stand 80 yds from me at 8 AM. Then a guy picking up cans was walking the road below me. While drowning in my misery, there is a huge snap right behind me at 3:30 ish. I look and see a nice set of antlers inside 20yds. I draw. He comes up right behind and down wind from the decoy. He is standing broadside 5-7 ft behind the decoy staring at it and I have no shot because I designed that spot as a draw point. Damn, in sneaking the decoy into the shadows, I forgot to account for the shooting lanes. I guess that happens when you get up at 3:30. He eventually begins to move on. I got a better look at him from the tail and decided I wanted him. I let down, give him two quick and loud grunts. He stops and looks at the decoy and begins to work his way back to me. He ends up where I missed the first opportunity when I was not ready. This time I was ready.

View attachment 3185746


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice buck MoreClays! That's one to remember


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice buck More Clays and awesome story! Just goes to show you it takes a second to turn around the entire day. I have missed shot opportunities myself because it was so slow and I stopped paying attention. Always be ready for the shot.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Good luck everyone, looks like a beautiful morning to be on stand!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yesterday saw 1 deer on stand. An 8 pointer under an apple tree on the neighbors 60 yards from me. Third time I e seen him there now in the last week. Just won't respond to calls. Other than that I am kicking deer off cut corn going in and out.Not sure where we are at in the rut in SW WI.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys..... with everyone talking how there IS deer; how there's NOT deer.... take a minute and put your hometown/hunting area under your location tab in your control panel, not just "Wisconsin". this will give us a more accurate idea of what is going on around the state


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Lots of action this morning so far
Barron co


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

All day sits passed 2 days waupaca county. 

Friday sitting along a major bedding area saw 10 different bucks and around a dozen baldies. No bucks over 110. Had two bucks brawling in the corn 40 yards away. Saw most of them at least twice. No chasing more so cruising the area on a slow walk. 

Saturday sat same spot. Saw 3 different bucks and 1 doe. Still nothing over 110. Still no chasing and bucks just wandering around checking beds. 

This morning sitting on a different bedding area that sets up perfect for south winds. 2 does alone and 1 spike rattled in at 7 45. 

This rut has been pretty lackluster in my opinion. Thought I would have had action throughout the day yesterday but didn't see a deer after 10am


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice bucks you guys! I've experienced the lows in Pierce County. I haven't seen any deer on stand the last three sits. Activity has slowed on my game cams as well. I already shot my buck but still wondering what's left. Best advice I can give is put in the time. If you put in the effort and time that's all you can do. Find the food/water and hunt funnels and stay a safe distance from the bedding areas and you will score. The weather can only get better and when it does look out. It's been unseasonably warm. Again find the food/water and be patient.
Good luck 
UT


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got back from a 8 day hunt at my place saw around 25 different bucks and 5 shooters. Passed a 150 10 to try and get a shot at my target buck that I saw on the 6th but was with 2 does and never got closer than 60 yds.Here's a buck that was shot by a friend of mine on my property 11/6


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

200" shot in Racine this past week


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

191 shot in the Slinger area


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Buck shot on public land last week


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

sbaumann14 said:


> Hey guys..... with everyone talking how there IS deer; how there's NOT deer.... take a minute and put your hometown/hunting area under your location tab in your control panel, not just "Wisconsin". this will give us a more accurate idea of what is going on around the state


Thanks for the reminder; I intended to do that last week but got sidetracked.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I was PISSED when it got light enough to start seeing all the issues this morning! I hunt my wifes uncles farm and they gave another kid permission to hunt it last year late season. I found out he is hunting this year early season which I wouldnt care about, its 350 acres. I have a stand that I save for this time of year every year when the corn starts to come down. I finally got to sit in it today. Come to find out that son of a b!tch has been hunting in my stand! W T F, he cut some branches that I use for cover, messed with my safety harness strap, and turns out the deer are now spooked of this spot. The deer would not even travel within 70 yards of it, I saw 4 and they followed my tracks in but when they got closer by they turned into the thick. The wind was in my favor on this hunt. There was garbage at the bottom of the tree and a bunch of branch debris that was set behind the tree too.


----------



## wisbooner3932 (Feb 5, 2011)

I hunt 2 properties 5 miles apart in Sauk county and I can absolutely say without a doubt that this is the worst rut I've ever seen. I've hunted close to 30 hours since Halloween weekend and here are my totals:

Bucks observed cruising: 0
Bucks observed chasing: 1
Number of deer that have responded to calls (including rattling): 0

I don't understand what's going on at all. I'm getting pictures of bucks and pictures of does with fawns but the bucks couldn't care less about the does. I've been hunting doe bedding areas and pinch points and it doesn't make a difference. I always hunt the wind and control my scent as much as possible. The only possible thing that I can think of is that the doe to buck ratio is way off so they don't have to look so hard for does. If that were the case though I feel like I'd be seeing much more than 2 deer per sit. I just got out of the military so I haven't hunted in Wisconsin for 3 years. What the heck happened when I was gone!!!


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

There's some nice ones starting to fall. Good for WI.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

This morning I reluctantly had to get down at 9:30 from a migraine so bad, I thought I would not be able to gather my things and climb down safely if I waited.

At day break, there was a small 8pt. grunting and running two smaller bucks off, all around a field of tall grass. Does were being followed by 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 year olds. The young boys were grunting and trying, but the does wanted no part of it. Saw 3 bucks that will be nice next year if they make it and exceptional in 2 years. All in all, this morning I saw around a dozen deer, 7 or 8 which were bucks.


My plan for yesterday was to sit one spot in the morning and then try a new spot in the afternoon, that had not been hit. Well, I sat dark to dark in the same spot, saw lots of action in the morning, nothing mid-day and a couple right at dark. Another guy who hunts the same property, ended up going into the area that I was going to hit in the afternoon, was in the tree an hour and got a 10 yard broadside shot on a 160". Not saying I would have had that opportunity, but I know he was withing 30 yards of where I was going.


----------



## Wisco94 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well for the first time in my life I hit a nice ten that I did not find. With the way he turned and where the arrow went in all I caught was backstrap. Terrible feeling but gonna re group and get back after em. Hopefully the action is just starting and that wasn't the only chance I get.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Going back to work tomorrow after a 12 day hunt. This was the worst weather I can remember for 1st week of Nov. Not much action. Could've taken 4-5 small bucks and a few doe. Cams slowed down after the 1st. I still got next weekend and maybe a few night hunts so we'll see. Kenosha county


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> 200" shot in Racine this past week


200?


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hunted for 5 days in Monroe county this past week. 

I was able to harvest this buck on Wednesday morning. In our group of 4 guys with three different properties within a mile of each other this was the only shooter we saw. Lots of little bucks chasing, and a bunch of does still with fawns. Plenty of deer to keep you alert on stand, but we hunted pretty hard (even me after tagging out, trying to fill a doe tag) and just didn't see the quality we've always seen. Cameras showed the big boys up until mid October and then they disappear, which is usual, but we always see them on hoof in the fields around this time of year. 

This buck was out seeking (nose to the ground) but didn't seem to care about the two little bucks chasing does around him. He kept following the trail leading to the bedding area and walked right by me at 20 yards broadside. My best buck yet!


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

wisbooner3932 said:


> I hunt 2 properties 5 miles apart in Sauk county and I can absolutely say without a doubt that this is the worst rut I've ever seen. I've hunted close to 30 hours since Halloween weekend and here are my totals:
> 
> Bucks observed cruising: 0
> Bucks observed chasing: 1
> ...



To some extent I experienced the same thing in Buffalo Co. this past week. Some days I would see a little chasing and cruising, and others I would see does with their fawns and no sign of the rut. I too think it's because the buck doe ratio is off in my area. This is the first year I have experienced the rut like this and I think it's the warm weather and if it ever gets cold we might see a late or 2nd rut.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

PY Bucks said:


> 200?


Yep 200. That pic dosen't do him justice. I have another better pic of him but it has the shooter in it and if he want's it posted he will have to do it.


----------



## Raehunt12 (Jul 4, 2012)

Filled my buck tag this morning in Taylor County! Had a doe and fawn come out at 715 upwind of me. They hung out for about 45 minutes and the doe was 10 yards to the south of me. Next thing I knew I heard a grunt and saw him run and smell on the fawn first and then ran to the doe. She made a loop to the south and brought him 10 yards broadside! Such an awesome hunt!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice bucks everyone! Good to see!

From what I've seen and heard peak rut should land smack dab in the middle of rifle season. I expect alot of bucks to go down this year.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Not if your rifle season is after thanksgiving


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

killerloop said:


> Not if your rifle season is after thanksgiving


Not sure what you mean here?


----------



## turkey.hunter (May 4, 2014)

Saw a couple does a 16" wide 10 and a buck that had something goofed up. Only one side grew and it was a bunch of little points growing from the same spot. Both bucks together, no signs of rut activity from them.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm partial to archery, so my comment may be viewed as unfavorable, but I think gun season it too long. Honestly, I do. More animals fall and more damage is done in that time span than through all of archery season, in my opinion. Which isn't worth much.


----------



## turkey.hunter (May 4, 2014)

So whats every one think? Rut over, just starting, hasn't started? I guess I'm not really sure myself. Seems i remember having a rut like this in like 2012 maybe?


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

PGA07 said:


> Yeah, I'm partial to archery, so my comment may be viewed as unfavorable, but I think gun season it too long. Honestly, I do. More animals fall and more damage is done in that time span than through all of archery season, in my opinion. Which isn't worth much.


Personally I think all of our seasons are too long, including the archery season. With the way our deer herd is declining in the northern part of the state, any extended periods of hunting doesn't help.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Not sure what you mean here?


When does your rifle season start???


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

killerloop said:


> When does your rifle season start???


November 21st l, which is before Thanksgiving. I'm curious as to what rifle season is after thanksgiving? 3 days left after, then muzzle loader.......


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

turkey.hunter said:


> So whats every one think? Rut over, just starting, hasn't started? I guess I'm not really sure myself. Seems i remember having a rut like this in like 2012 maybe?


 I think there was a big flurry of activity for a week or so near the end of October when a high percentage of does came into estrus.
The warm, windy weather put a big damper on daylight movement after that.

It'll pick up again peaking around the week before and during the early part of the firearms season. 
Pray for cold, crisp weather ASAP!
T
hat is all just my SWAG-no real basis in deer biology, etc.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

WhacknstackWI said:


> November 21st l, which is before Thanksgiving. I'm curious as to what rifle season is after thanksgiving? 3 days left after, then muzzle loader.......


Meant rut will be over by thanksgiving..

We in MN still throw slugs at deer for 9 days during the rut period...... would like your dnr....... or any other dnr for that matter... I think we might be the only Midwest state allowing rifle season throughout the entire rut... I could be wrong but MN dnr is run by ins companies


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

killerloop said:


> Meant rut will be over by thanksgiving..
> 
> We in MN still throw slugs at deer for 9 days during the rut period...... would like your dnr....... or any other dnr for that matter... I think we might be the only Midwest state allowing rifle season throughout the entire rut... I could be wrong but MN dnr is run by ins companies


Gotcha! Just assumed you were a WI resident. And trust me when I say this, you don't want our DNR.......LOL


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Marquette Co. Nov. 4th. Pretty lousy rut overall. Too warm but.. got it done.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Had a really nice 6 bust me ( no brows). Needed a changed of pace so I hunted a buddies stand. Deer came along field edge behind me. Wasn't used to it. I turned to see what it was and unfortunately he is almost at eye level on the filed side and saw some movement. Sit still and he comes right under my stand.


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

Deer were on fire in oconto co. I saw more chasing this year than the past two combined. Closed the deal on a nice public land 8 pointer


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

No movement tonight cept for the squirrels!


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw one basket 8 today around 4pm. Have yet to see any chasing. Wierd.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out in Fond du Lac county and saw 5 different small bucks. One buck chasing, otherwise all the other ones seemed to show no interest. 

Not sure if the rut is over or hasn't started yet. On the small farm I hunt didn't see a single scrape and only a few rubs.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out in Fond du Lac county and saw 5 different small bucks. One buck chasing, otherwise all the other ones seemed to show no interest. 

Not sure if the rut is over or hasn't started yet. On the small farm I hunt didn't see a single scrape and only a few rubs.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw a mature* bruiser* out cruising across a frosty picked cornfield just after full sunup; biggest buck I've seen all season.
He was alone, just heading back to bed after covering the miles all night I guess.

Then I set a new stand at noon, hunted it until dark. Saw a big doe with two fawns slowly working through the hardwoods with about twenty minutes of legal light left.
Very alert and cautious; no sign of anything trailing them.
No new scrapes or rubs seen on the way in, either.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very slow day in juneau county today...I saw one fawn doe around 830, she bedded down about 60 yards to my 9o'clock for about an hour and then left...Saw nothing else but squirrels till I kicked up two doe walking out 15 minutes after shooting time.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think, at least by us, the rut is just getting going. The bucks seem to just be ramping up and the does are acting as though they are not quite ready yet. I'm thinking this weekend will be stellar. Too bad I will only be able to hunt Sunday. I think she'll be all but over, except for a few late ones once gun season begins.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

imthenewking said:


> Marquette Co. Nov. 4th. Pretty lousy rut overall. Too warm but.. got it done.
> 
> View attachment 3189722


Nice work, Imthenewking. I'm in Marquette also and looking to get back out Monday or Tuesday night.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

PGA07 said:


> I think, at least by us, the rut is just getting going. The bucks seem to just be ramping up and the does are acting as though they are not quite ready yet. I'm thinking this weekend will be stellar. Too bad I will only be able to hunt Sunday. I think she'll be all but over, except for a few late ones once gun season begins.


^^^ This is my take based on my observations of hunting the last 3 days in Waupaca county. Saw a ton of deer. Some small bucks dogging does. Finally saw some very nice ones on their feet during daylight yesterday, alone and leisurely cruising. This week should be really good. I'd guess it will mostly be wrapped up by gun season.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been in Buffalo County since the 3rd. In my part of the county I have seen some rut activity with the smaller bucks. Saturday night I saw groups of bucks together in corn fields with each other along with doe's. The bucks did not give a 2nd look to any of those doe's. I did have a hot doe and a couple smaller bucks come through the property on Saturday morning that was fun to watch. Other then Saturday morning not much "rut" activity to speak of. lots of groups of doe's and bucks still putting up with each other.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

Dropped 8 pointer Friday evening. He was chasing a bunch of does. Wanted nothing to do w/ my calls. Only had eyes/ears for the lead doe. Saw two other 8+ pointers also grunting/chasing as well in different spots. Didn't see a lot of deer overall, but saw the ones that mattered (bucks). Scrapes are open and hot. This past weekend was the one to catch them cruising, at least here. It will be over here by end of this week. Winds did make hunting somewhat of a challenge. This is in the public land big woods of Oneida County.


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

A Buddy of mine was out this morning in Polk county.

Had a P&Y buck bedded and tending a doe all morning just out of range. A smaller 10 pointer came and interuppted the love session, the bigger buck chased him off then went back to the doe.

Lock down has begun up here.....


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

turkey.hunter said:


> So whats every one think? Rut over, just starting, hasn't started? I guess I'm not really sure myself. Seems i remember having a rut like this in like 2012 maybe?


I'm in Lafayette county, And it just started by us Friday night say/morning. I saw 6 different bucks in 2 sits, I missed a 150"er Sunday morning. I was sitting in a friends 2 man ladder stand on our farm. I thought I had the shooting rail cleared and WHAM! My bottom limb hit the shooting rail on that GOD **** SON OF A ******** MOTHER ******* PIECE OF **** LADDER STAND! My tip of the day... I know some of you guys out there like to hunt out of ladder stands... Don't! If your physically able to, get rid of the piece of junk and get some decent quality hang-on's and climbing sticks. I would have harvested my best deer to date If my friends weren't idiots. I would have been better off sitting on top of a stepladder like Dan Infalt does than that stupid ladder stand! OK, rant over! Nice bucks by the way boy's! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dane , Iowa counties I think 80 % of the does are bred now - to bad we had the heat during PEAK . Some dandys still got killed around here . Hind sight I would have taken the week before off instead of last week when more seeking and chasing happened and less lock down . Saw 5 bucks yesterday morn - no does . Next weekend I am gonna shoot the first buck I see out of frustration , did all day sits with minimal sightings mid-day . Sounds like weekend forecast will be great ?


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Movement has been fairly slow so I've been hanging and hunting near food sources with some promising tracks in the mud, this plan worked to perfection when he came out to scan the field 15mins before the end of shooting hours. Shot him at 31 yards full pass through he went 70yds and piled up. Definitely not my biggest deer but a very good buck considering my hunting luck has been terrible this year. Thankful it all came together


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Marathon county -got in the stand about 30 minutes ago. Jumped one right in front of my stand walking in. Quietly hung some doe estrous, now the wait begins.....


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Newdiggings said:


> I'm in Lafayette county, And it just started by us Friday night say/morning. I saw 6 different bucks in 2 sits, I missed a 150"er Sunday morning. I was sitting in a friends 2 man ladder stand on our farm. I thought I had the shooting rail cleared and WHAM! My bottom limb hit the shooting rail on that GOD **** SON OF A ******** MOTHER ******* PIECE OF **** LADDER STAND! My tip of the day... I know some of you guys out there like to hunt out of ladder stands... Don't! If your physically able to, get rid of the piece of junk and get some decent quality hang-on's and climbing sticks. I would have harvested my best deer to date If my friends weren't idiots. I would have been better off sitting on top of a stepladder like Dan Infalt does than that stupid ladder stand! OK, rant over! Nice bucks by the way boy's! Keep em coming!!!


I have two ladder stands out. One is a two man. All I did to make them bow friendly is take the arm rests and shooting rails off. Then they work good.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

MJF1229 said:


> I have two ladder stands out. One is a two man. All I did to make them bow friendly is take the arm rests and shooting rails off. Then they work good.


These style stands if you took the railings off you would lose all structural integrity of the stand.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Newdiggings said:


> These style stands if you took the railings off you would lose all structural integrity of the stand.


Not the ones I have. That's the first thing I checked when I took them off


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

wisbooner3932 said:


> I hunt 2 properties 5 miles apart in Sauk county and I can absolutely say without a doubt that this is the worst rut I've ever seen. I've hunted close to 30 hours since Halloween weekend and here are my totals:
> 
> Bucks observed cruising: 0
> Bucks observed chasing: 1
> ...


^^^^^^ This! 
I've observed much of the same. Friday night I watched an obviously in-estrus doe walk past (tail carried about 1/2 up and off to one side, airing out and advertising) with plenty of light left, waited and waited but nothing followed. I've seen 4 bucks on lock down with doe, so yes the rut/breeding is on, but the ratio seems out of whack again.

It's been 3-4 years since EAB has been outlawed in the state (which was a great thing in many parts of the state but over-used in others) but to outlaw it certainly wasn't the right way to go.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well , at least your not blaming the broadhead . Lessons are learned the hard way sometimes - happens in ground blinds as well . 
If you shoot 3d's enough you will shoot off elevated platforms with railings - I watched my buddies smoke those with the bottom limb more than once . Bet you wont do that again .


----------



## Cbrew212 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I've been hunting my @ss off on some mfl land in Crawford. Not a whole lot of activity so I went in around noon today and had a gut feeling I needed to move my stand once I got there. Moved my stand about 150 yds from where I was, sat for an hour and a half and decided to do a blind grunt, grunt, snort-wheeze, grunt. Hit the call and less than a minute later a nice 3 1/2 year old caught me completely off guard and came up behind me. He made a scrape as I quickly got ready to take the shot. By the time I was ready he was almost out of the last opening I had and into a thicket. I drew back and bleated at him. He stopped, I put my 30 yard pin on him, shot, and it smacked him right in no mans land. My heart just sank when I seen him take off with my arrow. I sat in my stand and ranged where he was and he was standing right at 20. Go figure. Got down about an hour later to track and found my arrow with about 4" snapped off. Followed running tracks for about 150 yards and found 2 little specks of blood. I'm sulking right now wishing I could have that shot back. I've never misjudged yardage before on a deer and let me tell you, it sure makes you feel dumb once you realize that's what happened. I thin I would have made a better shot if I had more time to think about how far he really was. Moral of the story I guess is always range everything around you even if you don't think the deer will be there and always be ready before you even make a grunt sequence. I almost always do those two things but even avid hunters make mistakes once in a while. But as far as rut activity, they are not responding to doe bleats at all right now by me, does don't look pressured at all, but bucks are coming into snort wheeze calls. This is the third buck in the last week I've had come into it. Now excuse me while I re run the image of a nice buck standing at 20 yards with my 30 yard pin on him over and over in my head


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*3 deer down, my youngest son, my oldest son and mine.*

My youngest son got his 1st deer ever on opening day! 13 yrs old.








My oldest son's 1st buck, on his 17th birthday! 13 pointer.








And the old man's, who knows how many-th bow kill.


----------



## Dotzero (Dec 8, 2003)

Portage Cty. public land Mon: Doe, two nubbins, and single antlered dork buck yearling showed up @ 410PM. No rutting activity at all.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Spent the last 4 days hunting Crawford County. Friday and Saturday were slow and then like someone flipped a switch the deer were grunting and chasing Sunday and and today. Had a big 10 pointer at 15 yards following a doe. They veered off their normal trail and came right at me, but I couldn't get drawn on him. Looks like the next few days should have a lot of activity, but I won't be able to make it back out until Saturday :sad:


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Last day of a 4 day hunt for me in Grant County. Had two doe come through in morning, but too small. Same two doe came back through in afternoon. Both were very jumpy. Then about 4:30 a nice mainframe 6 I saw the night before came through. Got a shot at him at 30 yards. He saw me draw back and I believe he jumped it. Had the right pin on him. Oh well. Glad it was a clean miss. He was sniffing and frothing so still going on down here.


----------



## Newdiggings (Feb 23, 2013)

Ruttin1 said:


> Last day of a 4 day hunt for me in Grant County. Had two doe come through in morning, but too small. Same two doe came back through in afternoon. Both were very jumpy. Then about 4:30 a nice mainframe 6 I saw the night before came through. Got a shot at him at 30 yards. He saw me draw back and I believe he jumped it. Had the right pin on him. Oh well. Glad it was a clean miss. He was sniffing and frothing so still going on down here.


Well it sucks something didn't come together for ya, but like they say... "There's no such thing as an unsuccessful hunt"!


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Spent a total of about 45+ hours in Sawyer County on NF land in two different stands since Oct. 29th. Seen a total of 4 deer.

4th deer got a free ride home with me.

I had bigger bucks on camera, but just couldn't pass up the opportunity hunting public land.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a really nice buck for public in Sawyer cty. Congrats - you earned that one for sure .


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Sat dark to dark last Friday the 6th. Saw 6 bucks, 5 does in Burnett County. One was a shooter 8, but chased and mounted a doe and was not intereteed at all in my grunts or snort wheezes-go figure! Went out Saturday afternoon a little after 1pm, and was in the stand for three minutes when this one came running. Not huge, but it was the last day I would be able to bowhunt this year so I'm plenty happy. We have pics of this one from a couple weeks ago and it still had the G3 tine intact.


----------



## Flivver90 (Feb 9, 2014)

dorkbuck33 said:


> That's a really nice buck for public in Sawyer cty. Congrats - you earned that one for sure .


Thanks. I really debated letting the arrow fly. I had 3 other bucks that I was hoping I would see first, but this buck was just too good of an opportunity to pass up.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have vacation starting tomorrow and the weather sure looks like junk. Thursday they are talking gusts up to 45mph.
I sure hope it changes!


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Just wrapped up a 4 day weekend. 

Friday the 6th, I sat all day and had my best day in the woods. It started off in the morning with a bruiser 8 locked down with a doe in our marsh grass. A basket 8 came out and was promptly chased off by the other buck. About 10 a nice 10 pointer walked out of a little patch of woods...right under a stand I had debated sitting in. I got down and moved to a different stand for the evening hunt. Had a decent 8 pointer walk under a different stand...that I debated sitting in. As the evening wore on, I had a small fork chase a doe by me and then a spike and a button chase a doe by me.

Saturday the 7th, I sat in the morning and had a basket 6 chase a doe by my stand. Afternoon hunt was uneventful. I didn't see anything.

Sunday the 8th, I was walking to my stand and had a nice 10 come out of the same patch of woods as I mentioned on the 6th. He proceeded to watch me and then run right past the stand I was headed for...That was at 1:45. I got into the stand about 2:15. 3:10 I heard a stick break behind me. Here came a decent 10, he was on me before I could stand and get ready. He made his way past me and gave me a 15 yard quartering away shot. I pulled up and aimed for the opposite side shoulder exit. Off he went, back to where he came from. The time was 3:15, I waited until 4pm then got down and searched for blood, what I found was a good blood trail. I backed out and waited for my BIL to get out of the stand. Thinking we had a short tracking job, off we went. Well, that turned into a 3 hour tracking job. We had really good blood all the way through our woods. We couldn't understand why we didn't find him piled up. We tracked him until he came out on the next road over. He walked straight up the road, dripping blood and entered back into the woods. It was then we decided to back out. We thought we might have jumped him once and we were right.

That was the longest night I've ever had. We went back out Monday morning and started tracking him back into the woods. We had a spotty blood trail, specks here, bigger drops there. We knew exactly what trail he was going to take and exactly where he was going to go. We followed the blood until my BIL looked up and said...There he is. He wasn't at all stiff, so we figured he must have just recently died. 

What we found was My arrow went in fine but must have hit a rib and deflected straight down and out. The entrance wound on his side was only about 4 inches from the exit wound that was on his underside. I was just sick knowing that he must have suffered all night but was glad we found him.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

In the stand right now . I sat in a different stand til 11 this morning had one good buck come in at 9 about 60 yards away . Probably close to 140 inches . Went back to atv ate a sandwich . Jumped in the stand I hung Sunday . Wish I would have been here this am . Checked my camera next to stand had two shooters come by at 7 . One buck I call knob horn he has a awesome left side would be 150 plus if both sides were the same . Other side is all jacked up . About 25 minutes ago he ran a doe past me at 80 yards hoping they come back through . Hunting Crawford county


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> My youngest son got his 1st deer ever on opening day! 13 yrs old.
> View attachment 3195649
> 
> 
> ...


 Great season for you guys!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Saw nothing on or near the back roads on the way in to work in the dark this A.M. 
But I saw eight or nine different deer in various alfalfa fields on the way home from work around 3:30 -4:00 this afternoon.
Feeding calmly as if there's nothing else (RUT!) going on. 
Crazy.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Thought I had seen it all but last night on my way home from work I saw a buck on a truck. And when I say on I mean on top of the cab. Was a 08-09 Chevy no topper and it was on top of the cab. You've gotta be chittn me.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^
Shows off better that way!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> Saw nothing on or near the back roads on the way in to work in the dark this A.M.
> But I saw eight or nine different deer in various alfalfa fields on the way home from work around 3:30 -4:00 this afternoon.
> Feeding calmly as if there's nothing else (RUT!) going on.
> Crazy.


Think it's over? I would find it hard to believe it's just starting


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

jandrey said:


> Think it's over? I would find it hard to believe it's just starting


Hasn't started yet.......next week and into our Gun Deer Season will be peak rut.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Hasn't started yet.......next week and into our Gun Deer Season will be peak rut.



For us in Crawford county the rut is a few days behind what it was last year. Last year November 4th is when we saw the start of chasing and getting daytime pictures of mature deer on trail cams. This year I didn't see any chasing until Nov. 8th. I'm guessing while I'm sitting at work the deer are running hard. Hopefully there will still be some action this weekend when I can get back out.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Cbrew212 said:


> Well I've been hunting my @ss off on some mfl land in Crawford. Not a whole lot of activity so I went in around noon today and had a gut feeling I needed to move my stand once I got there. Moved my stand about 150 yds from where I was, sat for an hour and a half and decided to do a blind grunt, grunt, snort-wheeze, grunt. Hit the call and less than a minute later a nice 3 1/2 year old caught me completely off guard and came up behind me. He made a scrape as I quickly got ready to take the shot. By the time I was ready he was almost out of the last opening I had and into a thicket. I drew back and bleated at him. He stopped, I put my 30 yard pin on him, shot, and it smacked him right in no mans land. My heart just sank when I seen him take off with my arrow. I sat in my stand and ranged where he was and he was standing right at 20. Go figure. Got down about an hour later to track and found my arrow with about 4" snapped off. Followed running tracks for about 150 yards and found 2 little specks of blood. I'm sulking right now wishing I could have that shot back. I've never misjudged yardage before on a deer and let me tell you, it sure makes you feel dumb once you realize that's what happened. I thin I would have made a better shot if I had more time to think about how far he really was. Moral of the story I guess is always range everything around you even if you don't think the deer will be there and always be ready before you even make a grunt sequence. I almost always do those two things but even avid hunters make mistakes once in a while. But as far as rut activity, they are not responding to doe bleats at all right now by me, does don't look pressured at all, but bucks are coming into snort wheeze calls. This is the third buck in the last week I've had come into it. Now excuse me while I re run the image of a nice buck standing at 20 yards with my 30 yard pin on him over and over in my head


Lost my deer end of sept. Thought he was just under 40 yard.was in my stand last Fri for the first time since I lost him staring at the spot I shot him. Reranged the spot it was 33 yards.i feel the pain man


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Had a decent ten point tending a doe about seventy yards from my stand at 0800 this morning. A forky and two sixes took turns trying to sneak past the big fella. He wasn't having any of it. The little bucks took turns clashing horns and eventually the doe got freaked and wandered off.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

PY Bucks said:


> Thought I had seen it all but last night on my way home from work I saw a buck on a truck. And when I say on I mean on top of the cab. Was a 08-09 Chevy no topper and it was on top of the cab. You've gotta be chittn me.


I've heard many say "It takes all kinds." I disagree.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Hasn't started yet.......next week and into our Gun Deer Season will be peak rut.


Are you making this statement based on Antigo? I can't believe that. I hunt north of you, and last week, the bucks were chasing all over. Hot scrapes everywhere.


----------



## akramer4868 (Nov 1, 2011)

Caught this mature buck chasing does on public land in central wisconsin at 2 in the afternoon last Thursday. I had seen mature bucks chasing and cruising since the 2nd. My biggest to date in score and weight. 142" and 195 lbs dressed.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

bszczerbiak said:


> Are you making this statement based on Antigo? I can't believe that. I hunt north of you, and last week, the bucks were chasing all over. Hot scrapes everywhere.


Nope Marathon county. Small bucks are starting to chase, big mature bucks aren't interested yet. Few scrapes showing up. I have a 160+ 10 point out here, who is still hanging out with a 130 inch 8 point every night. They aren't there yet.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

I hunt near Elcho and have not seen any chasing etc.
found many rubs and scrapes.
but not a lot of day time movement.
Maybe October lull is now November lull, lol ;-)


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats to those of you who've gotten the job done. Got the feeling this will be another till the end season for me.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

Good looking deer everyone. Wishin' I was out there too but bad knees and crappy weather, I feel EVERY pressure change, have kept me in. I'm probably not going to get out again this year unless something changes. Best of luck to all that can get out. Go get the deer that I should have gotten.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Nope Marathon county. Small bucks are starting to chase, big mature bucks aren't interested yet. Few scrapes showing up. I have a 160+ 10 point out here, who is still hanging out with a 130 inch 8 point every night. They aren't there yet.


Guess that goes to show how localized deer hunting can be and how important having feet on the ground is vs. generalized rut predictions put out in Summer...


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

bszczerbiak said:


> Guess that goes to show how localized deer hunting can be and how important having feet on the ground is vs. generalized rut predictions put out in Summer...


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

akramer4868 said:


> View attachment 3206337
> 
> View attachment 3206353
> 
> Caught this mature buck chasing does on public land in central wisconsin at 2 in the afternoon last Thursday. I had seen mature bucks chasing and cruising since the 2nd. My biggest to date in score and weight. 142" and 195 lbs dressed.


Great buck sir! What county?


----------



## akramer4868 (Nov 1, 2011)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Great buck sir! What county?


Thank you. Portage Co.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Great buck, akramer4868!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

jandrey said:


> Think it's over? I would find it hard to believe it's just starting


 No, there's still plenty of dancin' to be done. 
But things are certainly between the surges here, and what activity there is is taking place at night for the most part.
I'm thinking we'll be seeing another decent spike in rutting activity around the beginning of firearms season, especially if it gets colder.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

buckbane said:


> I know the feeling. You seeing much action in Sawyer?


not really scrapes and rubs everywhere.. but not much rutting mainly night time movement. Sorry for the late post i lost my phone in the woods shortly after i posted that.. soo not only did i miss that deer i lost my brand new 500$ phone.. and my new trail cam came broken soo it sat out for 3 months without taking a pic.. this hunting trip has been a disaster..


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

To God be the glory, i got my first buck for the wall today! After a few years of hunting 100 to 120 hours per season and passing on several 1.5 and 2.5 yr olds, God put this guy 10 yards from me at 8:30 this morning. I know he's not a "trophy" to some of you guys but i couldn't be happier with him. This forum has been amazing, for the last week I'd check up on here every night and see what you guys are saying. Gotta give a shout out to the wife who doesn't always understand why i need to go hunting, but she handles it well and was genuinely excited over the kill. Thanks guys for all the awesome stories, advice and product reviews, I'm glad i can add my guy to this thread!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Perfect Harvest said:


> To God be the glory, i got my first buck for the wall today! After a few years of hunting 100 to 120 hours per season and passing on several 1.5 and 2.5 yr olds, God put this guy 10 yards from me at 8:30 this morning. I know he's not a "trophy" to some of you guys but i couldn't be happier with him. This forum has been amazing, for the last week I'd check up on here every night and see what you guys are saying. Gotta give a shout out to the wife who doesn't always understand why i need to go hunting, but she handles it well and was genuinely excited over the kill. Thanks guys for all the awesome stories, advice and product reviews, I'm glad i can add my guy to this thread!
> View attachment 3209257
> View attachment 3209257


Awesome buck sir! Congrats!


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Perfect Harvest said:


> To God be the glory, i got my first buck for the wall today! After a few years of hunting 100 to 120 hours per season and passing on several 1.5 and 2.5 yr olds, God put this guy 10 yards from me at 8:30 this morning. I know he's not a "trophy" to some of you guys but i couldn't be happier with him. This forum has been amazing, for the last week I'd check up on here every night and see what you guys are saying. Gotta give a shout out to the wife who doesn't always understand why i need to go hunting, but she handles it well and was genuinely excited over the kill. Thanks guys for all the awesome stories, advice and product reviews, I'm glad i can add my guy to this thread!
> View attachment 3209257
> View attachment 3209257


Nice buck. All that matters is that it's a trophy to you. I would shoot him any day of the week. Is that your freightshaker in the background?


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

meant to attach this to post. I love the photos of walking up on a fresh harvest for the first time!


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry for the sideways pic. Phone is freaking out. No that's my dad's, I'm a peterbilt guy lol.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Perfect Harvest said:


> Sorry for the sideways pic. Phone is freaking out. No that's my dad's, I'm a peterbilt guy lol.


The best truck I've ever driven was a 379 extended hood. Drive a freightshaker now because it gets me home every day.


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

MJF1229 said:


> The best truck I've ever driven was a 379 extended hood. Drive a freightshaker now because it gets me home every day.


Yea i hear you there, mine's an 01 379exhd, i like it, but i don't get wrapped up into the chrome and all that crap, id rather spend my money on hunting/fishing stuff, and my time in the woods rather than polishing my fuel tanks and wheels.


----------



## Lothbrok (Oct 15, 2015)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

Perfect Harvest said:


> To God be the glory, i got my first buck for the wall today! After a few years of hunting 100 to 120 hours per season and passing on several 1.5 and 2.5 yr olds, God put this guy 10 yards from me at 8:30 this morning. I know he's not a "trophy" to some of you guys but i couldn't be happier with him. This forum has been amazing, for the last week I'd check up on here every night and see what you guys are saying. Gotta give a shout out to the wife who doesn't always understand why i need to go hunting, but she handles it well and was genuinely excited over the kill. Thanks guys for all the awesome stories, advice and product reviews, I'm glad i can add my guy to this thread!
> View attachment 3209257


Big Congrats Perfect Harvest! That my friend is an awesome buck! I absolutely love the family picture! To me that shows a lot about your character in that you wanted to include them in this special moment! Your story also brought back some memories of when I finally killed my first trophy whitetail and to that I say thank you!


----------



## Dawson (Oct 20, 2015)

Pretty Nasty start to the day here in Polk county!! I'm going to ride it out though, I've killed my 2 best bucks in the wind and rain during the rut. Has anyone else had similar success in poor hunting conditions?


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Congrats Perfect Harvest! I don't know anyone that wouldn't consider that buck wall worthy. Great looking family photo too!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice buck Perfect Harvest! Congratulations


----------



## c_lou (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on the nice bucks guys.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Its been ridiculous for me. I dont get much time to hunt. And when i do. I try my best to play the wind! I have 3 nice bucks i would love to take. For 12 yrs i havent shot anything bigger than a tiny 5 point. But for some reason maybe i wasnt meant to shoot big deer or something because regardless if i play the wind or not. I have gotten busted every time i have seen deer! 

Trails are in front of me and so is bait. I hunt south winds and deer comes from behind instead of infront and i get busted. Sigh another sad yr


----------



## landlord6 (Nov 10, 2015)

itr2000 said:


> Its been ridiculous for me. I dont get much time to hunt. And when i do. I try my best to play the wind! I have 3 nice bucks i would love to take. For 12 yrs i havent shot anything bigger than a tiny 5 point. But for some reason maybe i wasnt meant to shoot big deer or something because regardless if i play the wind or not. I have gotten busted every time i have seen deer!
> 
> Trails are in front of me and so is bait. I hunt south winds and deer comes from behind instead of infront and i get busted. Sigh another sad yr


Go Higher!!!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

itr2000 said:


> Its been ridiculous for me. I dont get much time to hunt. And when i do. I try my best to play the wind! I have 3 nice bucks i would love to take. For 12 yrs i havent shot anything bigger than a tiny 5 point. But for some reason maybe i wasnt meant to shoot big deer or something because regardless if i play the wind or not. I have gotten busted every time i have seen deer!
> 
> Trails are in front of me and so is bait. I hunt south winds and deer comes from behind instead of infront and i get busted. Sigh another sad yr


If you've got busted every time trying to play the wind, go to the stand you think has the worse wind and sit it. I'm not joking. Hang in there though. Bowhunting is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

landlord6 said:


> Go Higher!!!


As in climb higher? My spots dont really allow for me to climber higher as the tree selection stinks. Im about 15' in one spot and 21' the other where im trying to hunt my biggest buck. And i do not go in these two spots often.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

El Duderino said:


> If you've got busted every time trying to play the wind, go to the stand you think has the worse wind and sit it. I'm not joking. Hang in there though. Bowhunting is a marathon, not a sprint.


Lol thanks


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Set a stand on a active scrape and shot this buck at first light yesterday. I no more than set my bow down and grabbed a sip of coffee and another buck was in the same scrape. Over the next hour I had 2 other bucks cruise past my area, tomorrow morning should be a great time to be out there after this wind calms down.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice looking bucks everyone! Be sure to include at least the county hunted so others have an idea. Deer activity and rut, differ from area to area.


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

I had this guy show up 11/10, I know the date is off. always forget to set it!















Also had this guy show up with me out of town for work. GO FIGURE!

















Can't wait for the work week to end.............


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

3-6" of snow predicted in Northwoods next 24 hours. Wish I could be up there this weekend. Then again, the winds are coming with it. My face has just healed up from last weekend's breezes. Going to sneak up there next week to eek out some time for the gun opener. This season just went so fast. Life just too busy. Enjoy the hunt all!


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Saturday and Sunday will be my last time to harvest a buck. Weather looks promising.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

itr2000 said:


> Its been ridiculous for me. I dont get much time to hunt. And when i do. I try my best to play the wind! I have 3 nice bucks i would love to take. For 12 yrs i havent shot anything bigger than a tiny 5 point. But for some reason maybe i wasnt meant to shoot big deer or something because regardless if i play the wind or not. I have gotten busted every time i have seen deer!
> 
> Trails are in front of me and so is bait. I hunt south winds and deer comes from behind instead of infront and i get busted. Sigh another sad yr


Try the smoke scent approach. There's a good thread on here about it. 21 ft high should be plenty high.
good luck


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bearpawx4 said:


> Try the smoke scent approach. There's a good thread on here about it. 21 ft high should be plenty high.
> good luck


I have thought of that too. I dont always get busted. But when i have a deer in range finally. For some reason its always coming a route i didnt plan for bc there were no trails there. So i setup to not get busted and end up getting busted. O well i guess thats hunting. Thanks and ill keep trying


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Who's seeing cruisers?


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I finally saw a nice 10 pointer tending a doe on the way home from work. They were walking into a cut corn field together. I think that is a record late first sighting for me. November 12th, unbelievable. Hopefully be some fun this weekend.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone going tomorrow with this high wind?


----------



## Dotzero (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going again. Supposed to die down in the PM on Friday. We'll see. Can't be any worse than today was.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dotzero said:


> I'm going again. Supposed to die down in the PM on Friday. We'll see. Can't be any worse than today was.


U planning on going morning too?


----------



## giffman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

I seen a nice buck breeding a doe on my way into Oshkosh this afternoon around 4pm.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Some lady sent my wife a video taken this morning of two nice mature bucks slamming each other around pretty hard in what appeared to be a standing bean field (?)
All I know is that it was 'on the way to Madison', no idea which side of town.

So I'm thinking that rattling may still be an ace in the sleeve if things are slow in your stands.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone else having a hard time focusing at work today? Leaving about 2pm.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

zenworks911 said:


> Anyone else having a hard time focusing at work today? Leaving about 2pm.


Ya think ? 
Last sun. I saw 5 bucks - Ridgeway , I grunted , rattled , bleat can , they all looked my way but just ignored me . I think calling works better for me b-4 the rut kicks in . Sat. will not come soon enough -time to kill !!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

itr2000 said:


> ...for some reason maybe i wasnt meant to shoot big deer or something because regardless if i play the wind or not. I have gotten busted every time i have seen deer!


Try creating a backdrop to break up your silhouette. I use some 1/2 pvc piping and bungee a 4' section to the tree at about head level, then use angle fittings to drop the structure down to the stand. Then put a piece of netting up and I'm golden. You only need to do it on one side of the tree and make any of your movements toward that side. 

Something like this:


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

CootShooter said:


> Try creating a backdrop to break up your silhouette. I use some 1/2 pvc piping and bungee a 4' section to the tree at about head level, then use angle fittings to drop the structure down to the stand. Then put a piece of netting up and I'm golden. You only need to do it on one side of the tree and make any of your movements toward that side.
> 
> Something like this:


Cool! Maybe i will have to do something like that


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Go pack go. Like that hat.


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Almost had to use a sick day... is it 4:30 yet?


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, as someone who doesn't gun hunt, I'm awful disappointed in the weather this week! I will not be able to hunt tomorrow, leaving only Sunday. The low will be in the low 40's and it will be over 60 degrees. Looking at next weekend, highs in the upper 30's with a chance of light snow. I wish that weather was for this weekend!

I guess I am just starting to get down in general now, as I know gun season is right around the corner and I do not have great hopes for what it will be like after gun season. I have had a very good Fall in terms of seeing deer, I have yet to harvest one. I feel no pressure to harvest a deer either. I think I am just getting a bit sad knowing the season is soon to be over.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

PGA07 said:


> Well, as someone who doesn't gun hunt, I'm awful disappointed in the weather this week! I will not be able to hunt tomorrow, leaving only Sunday. The low will be in the low 40's and it will be over 60 degrees. Looking at next weekend, highs in the upper 30's with a chance of light snow. I wish that weather was for this weekend!
> 
> I guess I am just starting to get down in general now, as I know gun season is right around the corner and I do not have great hopes for what it will be like after gun season. I have had a very good Fall in terms of seeing deer, I have yet to harvest one. I feel no pressure to harvest a deer either. I think I am just getting a bit sad knowing the season is soon to be over.


yeah, WI is lame. The gun hunters just rip em apart....and rip everything apart. I feel the pain bro, trust me. i deal with this crap every year the same as you. People that live here and never went out of state "think" WI is a good state for big bucks. Well it's not. 3 to 4 big deer on a couple square mile areas and 50 bow hunters in the woods. PRESSURE PRESSURE PRESSURE. Most wisconsinites think to save a bad day in Wisconsin, you see that spike buck and a doe n 2 fawns the last 20 minutes of light. Other states a bad day is 35 does, 8 immature 1 to 2 year olds. I hate WI, if it didn't have great fishing I would move for sure. Even buffalo Co and the western WI counties, albeit better than most of the state, still can't hold the jock of a ND, SD, OHIO, MO, IL, NE, KS or IA. pretty sad.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess I'm just lucky I use an outdoor wood furnace for our heat. put on the hunting duds, open the door for a few, PRESTO! no more scent


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

CootShooter said:


> Try creating a backdrop to break up your silhouette. I use some 1/2 pvc piping and bungee a 4' section to the tree at about head level, then use angle fittings to drop the structure down to the stand. Then put a piece of netting up and I'm golden. You only need to do it on one side of the tree and make any of your movements toward that side.
> 
> my buddy did something like that. got a Christmas tree at the local thrift store ($10). drilled some holes in some conduit he had sprayed and cammo'd and screwed it to the tree in june. come Sept he was golden!


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

PGA07 said:


> Well, as someone who doesn't gun hunt, I'm awful disappointed in the weather this week! I will not be able to hunt tomorrow, leaving only Sunday. The low will be in the low 40's and it will be over 60 degrees. Looking at next weekend, highs in the upper 30's with a chance of light snow. I wish that weather was for this weekend!
> 
> I guess I am just starting to get down in general now, as I know gun season is right around the corner and I do not have great hopes for what it will be like after gun season. I have had a very good Fall in terms of seeing deer, I have yet to harvest one. I feel no pressure to harvest a deer either. I think I am just getting a bit sad knowing the season is soon to be over.


Sure ain't looking forward to getting shot at by deer drive unload are shotgun on one deer hunters.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Does anyone use the Cabelas brand rubber boots for all season?. My old rocky 1000grain non rubber boots ain't waterproof anymore. Saw Cabelas had a couple rubber ones ranging from 1000 grain to 2000 grains for under a hundred bucks. How warm are they with wool socks?


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

wildernessninja said:


> Does anyone use the Cabelas brand rubber boots for all season?. My old rocky 1000grain non rubber boots ain't waterproof anymore. Saw Cabelas had a couple rubber ones ranging from 1000 grain to 2000 grains for under a hundred bucks. How warm are they with wool socks?


I bought a pair of their Instinct 1200 grams rubber boots last year. I'm a LaCrosse guy, but the fit of the new LaCrosse boots just didn't work with my foot so I decided to give these a try. Besides looking like moonboots they are pretty nice. Like I said they look clunky but I haven't had one issue climbing in and out of treestands or hiking with them. Temperature wise is dependent on the person, but I have worn them in 0-50 degrees and been plenty warm with one or two pairs of wool socks. Hope that helps...


----------



## winona78 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have had a pretty disappointing second year. Tried a new spot on public land in oconto county and saw a ton of deer opening weekend. Every weekend after that I could hunt I saw about 5 deer. Which I won't argue with. I expected decent bucks during the rut and it seems activity is just dead. Pre-rut, I saw about 28 deer, one buck I would have taken if closer. Temps drop and rut kicks in, I've seen 2 deer in 20-25 hours in the stand. 

I'm sure it will only get worse with gun hunting this upcoming weekend. Sad year. No meat in the freezer.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

PGA07 said:


> Well, as someone who doesn't gun hunt, I'm awful disappointed in the weather this week! I will not be able to hunt tomorrow, leaving only Sunday. The low will be in the low 40's and it will be over 60 degrees. Looking at next weekend, highs in the upper 30's with a chance of light snow. I wish that weather was for this weekend!
> 
> I guess I am just starting to get down in general now, as I know gun season is right around the corner and I do not have great hopes for what it will be like after gun season. I have had a very good Fall in terms of seeing deer, I have yet to harvest one. I feel no pressure to harvest a deer either. I think I am just getting a bit sad knowing the season is soon to be over.


Thats how i feel. I gun hunt but gun is boring. Very little action every yr. only do it bc i love hunting


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Dinger9 said:


> I bought a pair of their Instinct 1200 grams rubber boots last year. I'm a LaCrosse guy, but the fit of the new LaCrosse boots just didn't work with my foot so I decided to give these a try. Besides looking like moonboots they are pretty nice. Like I said they look clunky but I haven't had one issue climbing in and out of treestands or hiking with them. Temperature wise is dependent on the person, but I have worn them in 0-50 degrees and been plenty warm with one or two pairs of wool socks. Hope that helps...


Thanks for the reply. Just got back from Cabelas and as always the have a sale and don't prepare for it. Sold out of the three boots I was looking at.tried on a pair of there 800 gram didn't seem like a lot of room to layer socks ,but I did wear thick steel toe work sock there. Didn't want to pay more money for less insulation.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Early Ice said:


> yeah, WI is lame. The gun hunters just rip em apart....and rip everything apart. I feel the pain bro, trust me. i deal with this crap every year the same as you. People that live here and never went out of state "think" WI is a good state for big bucks. Well it's not. 3 to 4 big deer on a couple square mile areas and 50 bow hunters in the woods. PRESSURE PRESSURE PRESSURE. Most wisconsinites think to save a bad day in Wisconsin, you see that spike buck and a doe n 2 fawns the last 20 minutes of light. Other states a bad day is 35 does, 8 immature 1 to 2 year olds. I hate WI, if it didn't have great fishing I would move for sure. Even buffalo Co and the western WI counties, albeit better than most of the state, still can't hold the jock of a ND, SD, OHIO, MO, IL, NE, KS or IA. pretty sad.


Really the great fishing is keeping you from moving? You ever deer hunt in any of the states you mentioned?


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

My uncle shot a nice buck in Buffalo county tonight. I'll work on getting a pic up. Seeing lots of movement I'm betting kinda burnt out but think I will head there tonight and see if I can't get lucky this weekend


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

....


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

WORTH THEIR FREAKIN WEIGHT IN GOLD!!!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/foot...1.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/_/N-1101233


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Obsession11 said:


> ....


Nice deer


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw a fork buck tending and sometimes chasing a doe around 4pm. Watched them for about 20 minutes... On way home I almost hit a doe with my truck. Didn't see if a buck was behind it.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Really the great fishing is keeping you from moving? You ever deer hunt in any of the states you mentioned?


Record books dont lie. Wisconsin is #1.......


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

I REALLY wish I could get out in the morning, but work calls.

With these clear skies, calm winds and cold temps overnight, I have a feeling the morning will be EPIC!


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

A lot of daytime pics this week. Passed one tonight for the second time that I'll probably regret.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Record books dont lie. Wisconsin is #1.......


Yeah I know. He's a constant whiner that hasn't a clue. Probably a millennial that has a sense of entitlement and doesn't understand why a Booner doesn't give him a 20 yd shot every year.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

In stand, hope it's a good day!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Next will be the argument that the guys in those other states just don't register their big ones in the books because they don't care about that.  Yeah, okay. I wish I was kidding, but I bet it is coming...


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Quite a bit of movement before shooting hours. Outagamie county


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sat fri night. Had 4 does come out early and feed like they had not a care in the world. Doesn't look good.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I was supposed to get out last night but forgot some of my hunting stuff, long drive home (of shame) from work yesterday LOL. I have an all day on Sunday, Monday, and Friday hoping to at least get a doe to put in the freezer before the orange army comes out. I might have to take up rifle again this year ukey:


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Doe and fawn again this morning at 6:45. I think it's over. Kenosha county


----------



## mwconfer (Mar 15, 2013)

Had a young 6 push 4 doe by at 9...Ft McCoy. ..what's up with Mr Big? I know their here.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Two doe / fawn pairs by me for about an hour this morning. Just wandering around eating. Left about 10am.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I prob missed out already. I had some during the day and i wasnt there...some decent Ones too.


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sat yesterday morning (ground blind) and afternoon (stand, smaller woodlot) and didn't see anything. Heard a grunt or two last night just at dark. This morning only saw a little forked buck, who was wandering around and grunting (new stand, first sit). I'm guessing lock down in this area.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

While driving around SE part of Marquette county last night, saw 8 does and 2 fawns in 4 separate areas. They were all feeding without a care in the world and certainly no bucks harassing them. Had my dog with me but stopped at the public land I've hunted before. Took a short walk and dog didn't even get excited meaning probably no deer anywhere within a half mile or more easily.


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Went out in hopes of a doe for the freezer this morning.

Right at shooting light I had a doe blast by 50 yards away, she was hauling the mail!

A minute later, a lone coyote was running her track......no bucks came, she was just running for her life.

At 8 am I had a small 8 point come from straight downwind and lolly-gagged right by my stand. He didn't look like he was in search mode, just taking his time walking.....

A flock of turkeys walked by a bit later, and that was it.

The seek phase appears to be over from what I and some friends have seen lately....


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Bucks have the does locked up right now. There's going to be a lull before they get back out there to try and chase down another hot doe


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Hahaha! Just sayin it the way it is! I love it!


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Its crazy! 

I bow hunt the same property I Turkey hunt. While it isn't a great Turkey property, there are birds. And in the spring, I saw birds every day I think. I purchase my Fall Turkey tag, I haven't seen a single turkey this Fall. However, I was tempted to put an arrow into a Pheasant at 20 yards. In the end, I let walk.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

SpecialKaye said:


> While driving around SE part of Marquette county last night, saw 8 does and 2 fawns in 4 separate areas. They were all feeding without a care in the world and certainly no bucks harassing them. Had my dog with me but stopped at the public land I've hunted before. Took a short walk and dog didn't even get excited meaning probably no deer anywhere within a half mile or more easily.


Yep. No deer in Marquette keep driving nothing to see here.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Got skunked last night and this morning in Grant. Took Monday off but starting to wonder if I should stick around. See what tonight brings.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

My season fell short and is ended too early. My wife's car didn't flag a low oil sensor and scorched the cylinder wall and cracked the block.






I had to spend all day tearing it apart to find out it needs a new engine. Now we are down to 1 vehicle and I have 2 days off this week that was supposed to be for hunting and are now being delegated out to getting a new engine and replacing it. 

It was fun while I was able to get out and now look forward to next year. I will have 2 trail cams (if I can find them cheap enough) and looking forward to doing that out by the stands! Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Been seeing deer all week. Sat out Saturday morning/evening, Sunday morning/evening... not a single sighting! gonna be a long week


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

BlazinBreezy said:


> Been seeing deer all week. Sat out Saturday morning/evening, Sunday morning/evening... not a single sighting! gonna be a long week


Try sitting all day in a funnel, or at least 9-3...


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well i didn't get the buck i was after but i did shoot the biggest buck i have taken yet. He's no monster but I am proud of him. Shot him Thursday afternoon right as the snow started to fall he came in chasing a doe. shot went a little high and got the shoulder but broke it and got spine.. wasn't my best shot by far.


----------



## gavinsdad (Jun 2, 2009)

Sat Sunday from noon until dark in Pierce County. Had one small six come through at 3:00 and that was it. Nothing really moving.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know whats going on in Polk county. Sat/Sun I saw some bucks tending does while driving at night but while actually hunting the 3 bucks I saw were just walking around doing nothing. 2 of the 3 weren't even sniffing the ground. I also saw 2 does running like mad through the woods, but not a single buck followed either of them. LOL Weird year.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Spent all day on stand Sunday in waupaca county. Only little bucks on there feet. All my big boys have disappeared at this point.


----------



## SpecialKaye (Sep 10, 2015)

PY Bucks said:


> Yep. No deer in Marquette keep driving nothing to see here.


Um, yeah, right. Everyone else just keep going. Nothing here.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Prob over???? None of the ones i wanted came back! 2 came during the day on the 7th and 5th. Mustve missed out


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Slow weekend in Crawford County. Sat a stand that had a lot of activity last weekend and only saw a few does on Saturday and a doe with fork horn on Sunday. Last week Sunday (the 8th) that action was just kicking in. We even got several pictures of nice bucks moving mid day during those windy days last Wednesday and Thursday. Maybe the bucks are bedded down with does. The warm temps don't help much either.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone else out today?


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out this am in Fond du Lac county.....nothing


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Me too nothing


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Polk county this am before the rain...... saw zero..... Scrapes haven't been touched for a week or more.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Marathion county: Had a 2 year old 7 point chase a doe around in front of the cam for a bit on the 12th 1:51 pm. Nothing before or after. Gonna sit till dark.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone hear/know about the monster that was shot by a younger kid saturday? Supposedly marinette county?


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

My buddy that I hunt with shot this one off of our lease on Sat in Dunn Cty.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Geee nice bucks


----------



## Mathewshunt1996 (Jul 14, 2012)

WisBuckHunter94 said:


> Anyone hear/know about the monster that was shot by a younger kid saturday? Supposedly marinette county?


I saw this on Facebook and Twitter. Awesome buck! I guess it rolled down a hill after it was shot or something


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Mathewshunt1996 said:


> I saw this on Facebook and Twitter. Awesome buck! I guess it rolled down a hill after it was shot or something


I doubt this buck came from Marinette county. Wow great buck.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Seen a younger 8 point harassing a doe this am. Was coming home from work and watched the buck harass the doe for 5-10 minutes. Pierce County.
Nice bucks you guys!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

3rd straight day in Grant without seeing a deer. So ends my short bow season.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Buffalo county dark to dark today 1 doe right before the rain started


----------



## grampa bob (Nov 30, 2008)

Jefferson county : spotted a buck and doe in the middle of a picked and worked up field about noon . watched him breed her then they laid down and stayed for about an hour so I left and went to the house. Went back at 3:30 and they were still laying in the field, I hid in the ditch until four thirty before they moved. Then the buck got up and proceeded to walk towards an 8 pointer lying about 100yds away. He had been laying there all after noon watching and hoping for a turn, but it was not too be, as he had to leave for his own good. Well things did not work out for me as they stayed out in the middle of the field until closing.
Around me the action really only started on Sunday.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

If you can hack the bad weather, now is the time to be out. I've seen more good bucks in this rain the last 2 days than I have all season. Sawyer county.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

grampa bob said:


> Jefferson county : spotted a buck and doe in the middle of a picked and worked up field about noon . watched him breed her then they laid down and stayed for about an hour so I left and went to the house. Went back at 3:30 and they were still laying in the field, I hid in the ditch until four thirty before they moved. Then the buck got up and proceeded to walk towards an 8 pointer lying about 100yds away. He had been laying there all after noon watching and hoping for a turn, but it was not too be, as he had to leave for his own good. Well things did not work out for me as they stayed out in the middle of the field until closing.
> Around me the action really only started on Sunday.


try a decoy?


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

buckbane said:


> If you can hack the bad weather, now is the time to be out. I've seen more good bucks in this rain the last 2 days than I have all season. Sawyer county.


That may be true? I saw one today in a cut corn field. During the day at about 11. Have never seen that before


----------



## Fendrick (Jun 3, 2013)

Still seeing chasing by smaller bucks in Waushara county


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Gun hunters.......

You lucky bastages!

At least as far as the weather goes.

All of this 50 degree, plus weather and wind and rain. Keeping those deer bedded down. Then come Saturday morning, cold and snow. Some models are calling for 6-12", more in some areas. Saturday should be EPIC!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

PGA07 said:


> Gun hunters.......
> 
> You lucky bastages!
> 
> ...


Ready for the weekend as well. The cold Temps have me pumped!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll have my daughter out this weekend. I'm pumped to see her get another chance at a deer. She saw a few on the youth hunt, but never got a shot opportunity.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

eclark53520 said:


> I'll have my daughter out this weekend. I'm pumped to see her get another chance at a deer. She saw a few on the youth hunt, but never got a shot opportunity.


Good luck! My boy just turned 4. Impatiently waiting for the day I can bring him out. Until then I have to settle with bringing the wife out this weekend. First time hunter, should be fun.......[emoji15] lol


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Good luck! My boy just turned 4. Impatiently waiting for the day I can bring him out. Until then I have to settle with bringing the wife out this weekend. First time hunter, should be fun.......[emoji15] lol


If your wife is anything like mine I'm sure she's just as pumped as you are to see the temps dropping and a dusting of snow in the forecast!:wink:


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Good luck everyone! I will be waiting for pictures and stories!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Good luck! My boy just turned 4. Impatiently waiting for the day I can bring him out. Until then I have to settle with bringing the wife out this weekend. First time hunter, should be fun.......[emoji15] lol


I took my daughter out when she was 4, going to take my son out when he is 4 next year too. They dont sit long but the excitement level of the kids at that age is priceless! Squirrel, chipmunk, or bird she was stoked to see it! I didnt plan on seeing any deer those days but it was worth it in my book!


----------



## ozziegoesyard16 (Aug 7, 2006)

anyone going to take both gun and bow into the woods this weekend?


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Just a bow for me. I don't get as excited about taking a deer with a gun anymore. That and I'm a non resident so I don't want to pay another $160


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

Obsession11 said:


> Just a bow for me. I don't get as excited about taking a deer with a gun anymore. That and I'm a non resident so I don't want to pay another $160


Not trying to start an issue here, but isn't your archery license not valid during the 9 day gun season? A "Gun Buck Tag" is not weapon specific but must be used during the gun season... Wouldn't this require everyone to purchase a gun license even if harvesting a deer with your bow?


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Archery season is open from sept to beginning of January. When gun opens, archery does not close. I don't think it's legal to use a gun tag on an archery kill tho, not sure? All tho it reads something along the lines of rifle "or anything lesser" or something like that.


----------



## Dotzero (Dec 8, 2003)

WI archery licenses are good straight thru gun season to hunt w/a bow, and we can buy a gun license and use archery tackle to hunt/harvest if we want.


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dotzero said:


> WI archery licenses are good straight thru gun season to hunt w/a bow, and we can buy a gun license and use archery tackle to hunt/harvest if we want.


100% correct

And just to clarify, a gun tag can be filled with any weapon.

An archery tag can only be filled by archery. And must also comply with what the archery tag was purchased for (either bow or crossbow).

You CANNOT tag a gun kill with an archery tag, but you can tag an archery kill with a gun tag if it was during gun season.


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

My apologies... Went back and re read the regulations. As mentioned archery season no longer closes like it used to. Also, it is legal to fill a gun tag with a bow/ crossbow (not weapon specific tag). Obsession11 is a non resident so he should have to buy two anyways! [emoji3] Just kidding! Have a safe and successful hunt everyone!


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

Then I would be stuck with two buck tags for tag soup!


----------



## willowhunt (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm heading out Friday morning for the day in polk county. Its been a little slow this year. I saw 5 doe and a 3.5 9pt on sat the first buck over 2.5 this yr. I'm still having fun waiting for a shooter.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

stuck in Jersey....working :BangHead: missed rut, will miss gun, but will be home for black powder and the rest of archery. have my heater body suit, and I'm ready to clean up all the bucks those damn FIBS miss


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Headed out in Burnett Cty this weekend. I havent carried a gun since '07, but I'll have the bow and gun out this year. I'm in the same boat as a few others here, non-res. and dont want to drop another $160 to possibly shoot another buck. Lucky enough my dad bought me a gun tag this year...good thing as Im tagged out with archery unless i ventured down to Polk cty. to try and fill the farmland doe tag.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Headed out to my land in Jackson county this weekend. Can't say I'm overly excited about it, only saw 1 deer on it during bow season and had a good number of wolf pics earlier in the year. The wolf howling was so bad that they actually woke the one neighbor up one night in early November. 

But its tradition that we all go up to the cabin and hunt up there for gun season so I'll be there


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

wi_drenxl said:


> Headed out to my land in Jackson county this weekend. Can't say I'm overly excited about it, only saw 1 deer on it during bow season and had a good number of wolf pics earlier in the year. The wolf howling was so bad that they actually woke the one neighbor up one night in early November.
> 
> But its tradition that we all go up to the cabin and hunt up there for gun season so I'll be there


By city point. We had decent deer this year. Wolves must have moved by you.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

crazy4hunting said:


> By city point. We had decent deer this year. Wolves must have moved by you.


I'm right between city point and pray


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

wi_drenxl said:


> I'm right between city point and pray


Then we are very close. Saw some decent deer for bow season. Lots of these too


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

crazy4hunting said:


> Then we are very close. Saw some decent deer for bow season. Lots of these too
> View attachment 3257618


Yeah I'll take my tag for one of those next year too


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm looking at this in the regs correct that archery is still open tomorrow? I believed they changed that a while back correct?


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

wi_drenxl said:


> Yeah I'll take my tag for one of those next year too


Check out this guy. Amazed he's alive yet














One pic is old. One from this year. Look at his ear. Amazing he's made it.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

That's stupid wide for around there


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I know. But in all that time he never grew. And we've had years just thick with Wolves. Not one pic last year. Then he popped back up this year.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

wi_drenxl said:


> I'm looking at this in the regs correct that archery is still open tomorrow? I believed they changed that a while back correct?


That should be correct. I believe 2 yrs ago it was changed maybe more


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

willowhunt said:


> I'm heading out Friday morning for the day in polk county. Its been a little slow this year. I saw 5 doe and a 3.5 9pt on sat the first buck over 2.5 this yr. I'm still having fun waiting for a shooter.


Good friend hunted Polk county oct 21-25. It was hot. Then nov 2-7 Turned super slow.


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

crazy4hunting said:


> Then we are very close. Saw some decent deer for bow season. Lots of these too
> View attachment 3257618


Not to be a pain in the neck, but the DNR would tell you that you can't bait that spot anymore now that a bear has found it... 

I will have my bear tag next year for unit D... I just moved up there after spending all fall there for the past 20 years so I will be able to bait myself in places that I have found large bear in the past...

It will be a busy year... New land with food plots to plant, baiting for bears...


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

ThomasC4 said:


> Not to be a pain in the neck, but the DNR would tell you that you can't bait that spot anymore now that a bear has found it...
> 
> I will have my bear tag next year for unit D... I just moved up there after spending all fall there for the past 20 years so I will be able to bait myself in places that I have found large bear in the past...
> 
> It will be a busy year... New land with food plots to plant, baiting for bears...


Doesn't matter can't bait in Jackson, Clark and wood county anymore so can't bait there anymore..... At least legally, I know a lot people are still doing it up there


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

That they are. Some pretty thick land and be hard to see it. We seem to have bear baiters close by every year. Get lots of them on cam. Last year


----------



## CowboyR6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Absolute dead zone in Door county today.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Good luck today and be safe


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

ozziegoesyard16 said:


> anyone going to take both gun and bow into the woods this weekend?


Yup I have both out with me today. 
Good luck to all...


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

So jealous of those who are out today. My dream is to arrow a buck in the snow! I cringe with every shot I hear around the house today.

Be safe folks.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Shot a smaller buck in Jackson county yesterday afternoon and it was full of corn. I see people are taking the baiting ban serious around here 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Saw 9 deer total yesterday. I took a mature doe in the evening. This is my wife's first year hunting through the mentor program, and she just laid a doe out about 15 minutes ago. Now we wait for the 150+" 10 point that's been hanging around. Good luck all.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Only seen 2 fawns yesterday. Woke up sick today so ended up staying at home sleeping the whole day. Feel better now but sucks to miss a day like today.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Moved


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

***

http://host.madison.com/daily-cardi...cle_1d32ffb8-917f-11e5-9d37-ab0442e2686b.html


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

PGA07 said:


> ***
> 
> http://host.madison.com/daily-cardi...cle_1d32ffb8-917f-11e5-9d37-ab0442e2686b.html


Lol


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

jandrey said:


> Lol


unreal!

Someone may take that as truth. Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Filled my Buck tag 6:30 AM on public land with my T/C Impact Muzzleloader. First Deer/Buck with a gun. I don't get excited as much as I do with my bow but I my freezer was running pretty low on meat and I wanted to check shooting a deer with a Muzzleloader of my list of things to do. He came in close enough for a bow kill if I had it with me (10 yds). Ran 150 yds into a swamp. Was one long drag back to the truck! Worth every minute of it though!!


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

BlazinBreezy said:


> View attachment 3279802
> 
> View attachment 3279842
> 
> ...


Nice Wisconsin Public buck!! Which county? 


Sent from my dumbphone


----------



## BlazinBreezy (Oct 19, 2013)

Waukesha County


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Ooh you dirtbag. I've been looking for one like that. Excellent work on public land in a heavily hunted area!


Sent from my dumbphone


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Not much over the weekend, but got to spend some quality time with my youngest in the blind. 

This morning however, was strange. Two bucks in full chase mode running a doe ragged. Can't remember the last time I saw that behavior this late in November. (This is my first year gun hunting this property, and there hasn't been much pressure there, or around us). 

This afternoon I saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof (150+) and didn't have a shot. He was out wandering w/o a care in the world at about 3:30. Pretty cool to see!


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone out today


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

MJF1229 said:


> Anyone out today


Rifle hunted till 10am in Polk county. Didn't see a thing.

Wanted to sit longer but have Thanksgiving crap today.


----------



## giffman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well as off the 25th November my season was officially over and not for the reason we all want it to be..I had neck surgery. Well all went well and I am recovering quickly. 
Since I have some down time I would like to get my bow restrung and tuned to perfection, I am looking for a quality shop or person to do it around the Oshkosh area. I am willing to drive a ways or send my bow somewhere. Any input you guys could give would be great thanks.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

giffman36 said:


> Well as off the 25th November my season was officially over and not for the reason we all want it to be..I had neck surgery. Well all went well and I am recovering quickly.
> Since I have some down time I would like to get my bow restrung and tuned to perfection, I am looking for a quality shop or person to do it around the Oshkosh area. I am willing to drive a ways or send my bow somewhere. Any input you guys could give would be great thanks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Just a few suggestions. Jeff at archers quest is good. I'd make sure he did it though. He spends lots of time at his other store. Or a guy at scheels. I think his name is Dan. 

Otherwise I've used Ontarget and Tony219er with great results.


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are willing to send your bow out I have been very well pleased with Wes Vanhorn at Stage one strings in Pa.
I have got several of his string sets and sent bows to him on a few occasions with 0 complaints.
He only deals over the phone but is very knowledgable, he has over 25 years expeariance and will take the time to answer all your questions.
570-539-8016 Tues-Friday,if you have to leave a message he will return your call. Trust me if nothing else it is worth talking to him as you will gain archery knowledge from him!


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

A new buck that just showed up, my 2 "wish" bucks and the 1 I tagged. My best week was the third week of October then it got really slow. I had passed on the 1 I got but couldnt do it twice. All these deer run Nat. Forest/ Private land.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Did a afternoon sit today with my bow. I don't have a muzzle loader.tried some new public hunting land I never hunted before. Scouted it on GPS went out and hang my stand by some standing corn ,and not far from water. There's lots of tracks but saw nothing.felt way to hot out there for December.any late season tips for a public land hunter. Do yo u think there will be any late rutting,or the start of the second rut? I do have some doe estrus left.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

frd567 said:


> View attachment 3349674
> View attachment 3349682
> View attachment 3349682
> A new buck that just showed up, my 2 "wish" bucks and the 1 I tagged. My best week was the third week of October then it got really slow. I had passed on the 1 I got but couldnt do it twice. All these deer run Nat. Forest/ Private land.
> ...


Nice buck


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are hunting standing corn this time of year in my opinion it cant be any better.



wildernessninja said:


> Did a afternoon sit today with my bow. I don't have a muzzle loader.tried some new public hunting land I never hunted before. Scouted it on GPS went out and hang my stand by some standing corn ,and not far from water. There's lots of tracks but saw nothing.felt way to hot out there for December.any late season tips for a public land hunter. Do yo u think there will be any late rutting,or the start of the second rut? I do have some doe estrus left.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

frd567 said:


> If you are willing to send your bow out I have been very well pleased with Wes Vanhorn at Stage one strings in Pa.
> I have got several of his string sets and sent bows to him on a few occasions with 0 complaints.
> He only deals over the phone but is very knowledgable, he has over 25 years expeariance and will take the time to answer all your questions.
> 570-539-8016 Tues-Friday,if you have to leave a message he will return your call. Trust me if nothing else it is worth talking to him as you will gain archery knowledge from him!


I forgot about Wes. Totally agree. Second to none


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I need some tips too for late season. I had some of "my" biggest bucks ever that i never dreamed id see on camera. But never had an encounter with them. Another sad yr for me but im trying to go late season. Any tips would help me as well! Seems no food source really by where i hunt. Just picked out a spot near a creek tho.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

wildernessninja said:


> Did a afternoon sit today with my bow. I don't have a muzzle loader.tried some new public hunting land I never hunted before. Scouted it on GPS went out and hang my stand by some standing corn ,and not far from water. There's lots of tracks but saw nothing.felt way to hot out there for December.any late season tips for a public land hunter. Do yo u think there will be any late rutting,or the start of the second rut? I do have some doe estrus left.


Personally most of the "second" rut I've seen around here is typically around the 15th.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

wildernessninja said:


> Did a afternoon sit today with my bow. I don't have a muzzle loader.tried some new public hunting land I never hunted before. Scouted it on GPS went out and hang my stand by some standing corn ,and not far from water. There's lots of tracks but saw nothing.felt way to hot out there for December.any late season tips for a public land hunter. Do yo u think there will be any late rutting,or the start of the second rut? I do have some doe estrus left.


move closer to bedding.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

PY Bucks said:


> Personally most of the "second" rut I've seen around here is typically around the 15th.


What tactics work for the second rut. I'll light grunts and the doe in heat can work? With scents?


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

Dad lives in Antigo and is struggling trying to find a decent place to hunt.. no numbers around him.. id love to drive up and bow hunt but i really dont want it to be a miserable experience. Anybody have some advice on areas to get on some deer if i drove up to visit and hunt with him on a week vacation this year or next.

inbox me 

thanks 
Chris!!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Quickpin87 said:


> Dad lives in Antigo and is struggling trying to find a decent place to hunt.. no numbers around him.. id love to drive up and bow hunt but i really dont want it to be a miserable experience. Anybody have some advice on areas to get on some deer if i drove up to visit and hunt with him on a week vacation this year or next.
> 
> inbox me
> 
> ...


Sent PM

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

crazy4hunting said:


> I forgot about Wes. Totally agree. Second to none


Looking for a guy to fine tune my bow as well can't find anybody to really take the time to fine tune. Maybe I'll consider this Wes gentlemen. Unless anybody knows anybody near Lacrosse, I've tries some of the local shops but they to be honest either don't have the knowledge or just don't care enough to get a bow set up perfectly.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Some rutting activity on cams on the 11th.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone find sheds yet?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

PY Bucks said:


> Anyone find sheds yet?


 Nope. Some decent survivors though.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Did a lil walking today, to early for serious shed hunting yet


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

One side of a good up and comer 10









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice find. Pulled cards today and seems most to all are still holding here.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

First shed of the year last weekend. Anyone hear about the buck poached by Shiocton?


----------



## jacobgraffin (Oct 13, 2015)

People who do those kind of things deserve to have the same thing done to them. Makes me sick


----------

